# Iowa thread for 2011-2012 season.



## jboswell (Jul 5, 2009)

looking good! I am sifting through lots of little bucks and does... hoping to find a Mr Big to chase soon!


----------



## hunter41606 (Jan 13, 2008)

We just put out trail cameras.. Hahahaha we were a tad late. We just put them where we can get them when we go to stand.. Just so we know whats out there this fall. But last year we had a lot of big deer that we were aware of and probably plenty we werent aware of.. Been hearing about a good one around our area as of lately.. Hoping to see him this season


----------



## brutus82 (Jun 9, 2006)

Yes one month! Can't get here soon enough! Great looking deer apasuphan! Gonna check a few cams tomorrow, here's a few pics I've got so far.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

That ten is awesome!


----------



## BigRacks (Sep 15, 2009)

Can not wait!!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## Coldone (Oct 12, 2009)

Velvet should be coming off. Pulling my cards on Sunday for first time in almost a month.


----------



## skyleralan (Nov 2, 2010)

Putting out 4 more stands and moving cams again this weekend. Should be a nice weekend to be out, low 70's I saw.


----------



## Booner Chaser (Jun 10, 2011)

Not to jack the thread but I'm just curious if anyone is gonna try some dove hunting. In NE IA, I never really see any big numbers of doves. Am gonna try to get me some squirrels this weekend though :wink:


----------



## Coldone (Oct 12, 2009)

Booner Chaser said:


> Not to jack the thread but I'm just curious if anyone is gonna try some dove hunting. In NE IA, I never really see any big numbers of doves. Am gonna try to get me some squirrels this weekend though :wink:


Shoot a dove with your bow and post it up. Season opened today. Would make a nice trophy on the first day their legal. I've got judo points but not going to get out today.


----------



## Buellhunter (Sep 2, 2006)

Going NE this weekend to hang a couple new stands and check the other 11 up there.
Probably put out a camera or 2.


----------



## brutus82 (Jun 9, 2006)

Just curious what county everyone hunts in? I do 95% of my hunting in decatur co and the rest in warren and lucas.


----------



## mmyers (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## Stanley (Jan 18, 2005)

I'll be checking my cameras about the middle of October.


----------



## GOBLE4ME (Jan 20, 2006)

BigRacks said:


> Can not wait!!!!:darkbeer:


BigRacks you probably have 4 or 5 big ones running on the new ground you got !!!!


----------



## GOBLE4ME (Jan 20, 2006)

BigRacks said:


> Can not wait!!!!:darkbeer:


BigRacks you probably have 4 or 5 big ones running on the new ground you got !!!!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

brutus82 said:


> Just curious what county everyone hunts in? I do 95% of my hunting in decatur co and the rest in warren and lucas.


I will be hunting Howard, Mitchell, Story, Winneshek, and maybe Boone.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Just found out that a huge wind storm went through our area and flattend a bunch of corn including my grandpa's. Hope it didn't screw up any of our stands or cams.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Anybody get any good pics this weekend?


----------



## sportsfreak1534 (Aug 29, 2009)

One of my big bucks. Anybody have any guesses at score???


----------



## sportsfreak1534 (Aug 29, 2009)

front view of same buck above.


----------



## ManOfKnight (Mar 5, 2009)

Nothing huge yet...

The one is "Mr Potential"...he will be GREAT next year, if he survives. I am after his father.









This one is "All Brows"...he looks old, must be bad genetics.









Lastly, don't know what is wrong with him...but I have nicknamed him "Skeletor". No way he makes it through the winter.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

sportsfreak1534 said:


> View attachment 1157020
> 
> 
> 
> One of my big bucks. Anybody have any guesses at score???


Wow thats a stud, id guess around 150".


----------



## eblackmer (Mar 13, 2011)

Man you guys have some monster deer!


----------



## brutus82 (Jun 9, 2006)

Checked one of my cams this wknd. Here's a few pics.


----------



## bucknut1 (Sep 21, 2006)

nice pics


----------



## Schlep (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm planning an Iowa trip for next year and I already can't wait!


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

Damn, Brutus!! Nice pics!!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

sportsfreak1534 said:


> View attachment 1157020
> 
> 
> 
> One of my big bucks. Anybody have any guesses at score???


LOVE the big 8's. Upper 150's???


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

CYCLONE POWER!!!! Haha just thought I would throw that out there, that was a great game.


----------



## gravy4 (Sep 3, 2009)

Here Is my favorite Picture this year.


----------



## sweetnovember (Jan 13, 2010)

As much as I hated to see it, the Clones dominated that game. That was one hell of a game. Steele Jantz is an impressive QB.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

sweetnovember said:


> As much as I hated to see it, the Clones dominated that game. That was one hell of a game. Steele Jantz is an impressive QB.


He has a knack for the big play thats for sure.


----------



## bowkill82 (Jan 18, 2010)

urban hunts started today 10 different bucks only one doe and she wouldnt close the distance i need a doe to get my buck tag hope everyone in this fine state has a productive year


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

bowkill82 said:


> urban hunts started today 10 different bucks only one doe and she wouldnt close the distance i need a doe to get my buck tag hope everyone in this fine state has a productive year


Man I wish our urban hunt would give out buck tags.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

These cool temps aren't making the count down go by any faster.


----------



## brutus82 (Jun 9, 2006)

APAsuphan said:


> These cool temps aren't making the count down go by any faster.


You ain't a kidding!!


----------



## bowkill82 (Jan 18, 2010)

apasuhan wat urban hunt u in


----------



## nnelzon23 (Mar 19, 2011)

APAsuphan said:


> Man I wish our urban hunt would give out buck tags.


Our urban hunt here allows the first 64 hunters to apply and pass a course, a permit. After that you can shoot as many of the 300 tags you can fill before they are gone. You must check your deer in to get a new tag. The deer must be does, but after you kill 4 does you can be entered into a drawing for one of ten buck tags. I really dont want or need 4 does, but I would love to have that buck tag, my neighbor has a buck that eats from his bird feeder that would push 200". He always tells me to shoot the things so they will stay out of his flowers, but it wouldnt take long for questions to be asked about where that one came from. Plus, he is pretty neat to see alive.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

bowkill82 said:


> apasuhan wat urban hunt u in


Im not in one, because there is no buck incentive, but I live in Ames.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

nnelzon23 said:


> Our urban hunt here allows the first 64 hunters to apply and pass a course, a permit. After that you can shoot as many of the 300 tags you can fill before they are gone. You must check your deer in to get a new tag. The deer must be does, but after you kill 4 does you can be entered into a drawing for one of ten buck tags. I really dont want or need 4 does, but I would love to have that buck tag, my neighbor has a buck that eats from his bird feeder that would push 200". He always tells me to shoot the things so they will stay out of his flowers, but it wouldnt take long for questions to be asked about where that one came from. Plus, he is pretty neat to see alive.


Ya I think Ames is thinking about doing something similar after 5 does, but heck with that I don't need that many does. I also doubt we have many monsters running in town like other towns. If I had a shot at a 200" though I for sure would be shooting as many does as possible!


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

There's a pic of the freakin Iowa giant I got on camera a couple days ago...I went and pulled the card on this camera not expecting much of anything since the biggest deer I've had on it this year so far would do good to even get close to 130" and I havent seen him in weeks but when I got home and checked it the other day I was blown away by this freakin stud of a buck. I think he'll gross Booner atleast, what do you guys think....




lol...My cameras have went dead around here since velvet came off...I aint got pics of anything worth a damn this year so far. Landowner down south sent me a pic of a nice 10pt the other day, deer would gross around 150" maybe. I'm heading down there this weekend to finish up some stands and swap cards, hopefully I got something decent on camera down there.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Easy 200!

Just heard that our farmer that rents our land is combining corn on another farm up there.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Saw a ton of deer driving around tonight, these cool temps have them getting a little antsy. Also got another decent buck on cam, it's getting closer!


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

I'm going to pretend I live in Iowa for the purpose of this thread.. I have family in cedar rapids and toddville (Linn county)....

Love watching the iowa fellas get it done year in and year out...

Good luck in 2011... No doubt some giants will fall


----------



## BCU_Archer (Oct 9, 2006)

Been trying to put some does on the ground in our urban season. Have had some fawns in range but no shots on does yet. Did manage to shoot a coyote last night though. This is one of the bucks I'll be chasing this year...


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Saw a pic of kid that shot a 180+ for his first buck this weekend around where we hunt.


----------



## 2Hunde (Apr 2, 2011)

Less than 2 weeks now, can't wait. I do about 95% of my hunting in Henry county


----------



## dgblum (Oct 5, 2006)

Some Iowa trail cam pics to get everyone in the mood for the upcoming season. I wish I could claim them but they are from a friend of a friend. I'd love to see him on the ground sometime this season!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Wow...just wow!!


----------



## ManOfKnight (Mar 5, 2009)

I have seen a few 120-130 bucks this year out pre-scouting. Nothing special on any land I hunt.


----------



## brutus82 (Jun 9, 2006)

Holy crap!!


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

Well any deer taken this weekend? Had one kid hunting on my land this weekend, not sure if they got anything yet or not. SYC kids are coming out next weekend for their hunt and I'm hoping I can put them on some nice deer. Best of luck to all hunting this season.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

I went to the farm I hunt in south west Iowa, down in the hills... Hung another camera on a hidden corn field in a corner where 4 trails merge... Pulled a card on a cam that's been there a few weeks and was VERY let down.. only 50pics and notta buck on there at all... Plenty of does, fawns, ***** and turkey but no horns... Land owner got a 10 last week on camera that would maybe push 150"... We did start finding a lot of rubs today, probably 15 or so today.
So far this has been my worst season in Iowa as far as trail cam pics .go... Gonna try to pick up a new piece of ground this week since what few others I have right now freakin blow.


----------



## buckhead (Apr 7, 2006)

Hey guys, i live in Muscatine and hunt in Louisa and Muscatine county. The places i hunt have really been hit hard by the orange army the last couple years and in places that i would get 3000 pics a year is down to 1000. The quality of bucks have really dropped too. I can only hope this year is better. I wish they would drop the number of doe tags and the late antlerless season. I hear stories at the processing shops around here about the majority of deer coming in late are shed bucks. But i have a feeling all the politics involved will not slow down the numbers of tags. But thats another story altogether.

Here's a couple i got so far this year. Nothing huge, but would take a crack at them if the oppourtunity presents itself.


----------



## brutus82 (Jun 9, 2006)

Some good looking bucks buckhead!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Nice bucks!


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

i live in Indianola, but hunt mostly in Union county. i got these pics from the last time i pulled my cards. this is a pretty nice buck, but i want to get a good look at his buddy in the background of the second pic. good luck to everyone.



























Tony


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Got a new buck on cam, he has some nice mass and decent width, unfortunately he looks like another 3.5.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

APA, he does have some really good mass...Do I see a little drop tine starting on his left main beam? He'd be a giant in another year or two.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

J-Daddy said:


> APA, he does have some really good mass...Do I see a little drop tine starting on his left main beam? He'd be a giant in another year or two.


Wow I didn't even notice that, ya he does! He has all the makings to be a monster, just have to hope the shotgun boys don't see him!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

BCU_Archer said:


> Been trying to put some does on the ground in our urban season. Have had some fawns in range but no shots on does yet. Did manage to shoot a coyote last night though. This is one of the bucks I'll be chasing this year...
> 
> View attachment 1166453


Have any other pics of this buck? He looks like a stud!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Only 7 more weekdays guys!


----------



## bowtech88swack (Jul 31, 2011)

getting tough to sleep at night thinking about opening day. Good luck to all!


----------



## bowtech88swack (Jul 31, 2011)

I hunt mostly in Marshall county.


----------



## skyleralan (Nov 2, 2010)

J-Daddy said:


> I went to the farm I hunt in south west Iowa, down in the hills... Hung another camera on a hidden corn field in a corner where 4 trails merge... Pulled a card on a cam that's been there a few weeks and was VERY let down.. only 50pics and notta buck on there at all... Plenty of does, fawns, ***** and turkey but no horns... Land owner got a 10 last week on camera that would maybe push 150"... We did start finding a lot of rubs today, probably 15 or so today.
> So far this has been my worst season in Iowa as far as trail cam pics .go... Gonna try to pick up a new piece of ground this week since what few others I have right now freakin blow.


Where in SW Iowa? Bedford here.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

This farm is outside of Logan, IA.


----------



## MATHEWS2005 (Jan 9, 2010)

*Only 7 more days Guys!!!!!!!!*

I went out scouting yesterday morning and I was not prepared for the morning Dew, man I got soaked from the waist down. But not all was lost I found a few new Deer trails kicked up a few Doe's and I even came across some fresh steaming Large Deer droppings I found 6 scrapes and 3 rubs. I marked out 2 trails with marking tape leading to 2 straight trees that I need for my climber. One trail funnels from the bedding area to the corn field and the other from the bedding area to a bean field across the road. The area I'm hunting is Public land in S.W. Iowa and I hope the blaze orange marking tape keep other hunters out of the area I'm hunting. I'm hunting Public land in Adair and Decatur county this year and a few honey holes near home in Dallas county.


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

Quite a few nice bucks you guys have on cam. There will be some great ones in a year or two


----------



## seiowabow (Dec 19, 2010)

I haven't gotten any real big boys on cam this year. Any guess as to age and score on this guy? I was think 3.5 and 135ish.


----------



## ManOfKnight (Mar 5, 2009)

Finally got my MOTS headcover and gloves...hanging a couple more stands this weekend...then I am good.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Just have to get my buck tag and I will be good to go, can't wait for this week to get over with!


----------



## flintcreek6412 (Jun 27, 2006)

Wow, some really nice deer and a few daytime photos. Hope you get them patterned and put them down early


----------



## ManOfKnight (Mar 5, 2009)

Going to miss a few weeks this season as I spend time with my brother who is fighting for his life in Florida. He wants to hunt and if he is around next year, I will teach my big bro how to bow hunt, as he will move to Iowa. Luckily, it looks like I will be able to hunt the 1st and possibly the 2nd but then have to take a week or two off as I am driving down to see him. 

Good luck to all, I ensured I was dialed in today.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

They love my bird feeders..My yard IS legal but most have fawns...


----------



## Tallcatt (Jul 27, 2003)

Anyone planning to hunt in Davis County ?


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Wow my uncle just checked his cams recently and he had this monster on it. Only problem is that a young kid killed this buck last weekend, scored around 180.


----------



## nnelzon23 (Mar 19, 2011)

APAsuphan said:


> Wow my uncle just checked his cams recently and he had this monster on it. Only problem is that a young kid killed this buck last weekend, scored around 180.


Much better a young kid than a poacher, thats who seems to get most of ours lately.


----------



## Tweeder84 (Sep 18, 2006)

That guy is a brute. I agree that it is nice to see someone get it legit rather than poaching it.


----------



## blountsman (Dec 24, 2010)

nnelzon23 said:


> Much better a young kid than a poacher, thats who seems to get most of ours lately.


yea your rite about that.

I am from Nc and own some land around bedford Ia and I know mine is being hunted and i spend most of nov and dec up there I find stands all the time and even a cam or two here and there

these are some nice bucks 

yhall boys that live there dont know how lucky you really are


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

bump


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

blountsman said:


> yea your rite about that.
> 
> I am from Nc and own some land around bedford Ia and I know mine is being hunted and i spend most of nov and dec up there I find stands all the time and even a cam or two here and there
> 
> ...


oh yes we do know how lucky we are.:wink:

looks like i have the whole opener weekend off. seems like a good time to shoot a doe and maybe get a crack at one of my bucks.

Tony


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

ManOfKnight said:


> Going to miss a few weeks this season as I spend time with my brother who is fighting for his life in Florida. He wants to hunt and if he is around next year, I will teach my big bro how to bow hunt, as he will move to Iowa. Luckily, it looks like I will be able to hunt the 1st and possibly the 2nd but then have to take a week or two off as I am driving down to see him.
> 
> Good luck to all, I ensured I was dialed in today.


best wishes for your family.


----------



## revup (Jun 10, 2009)

He's soooooo close.
I can almost taste him!!!!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Wow man good luck with that giant!!


----------



## d29 (Sep 25, 2011)

anybody know anything about oskaloosa


----------



## d29 (Sep 25, 2011)

anybody know anything about oskaloosa


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Man its getting close guys!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Got my tag and some spray I am ready to go! Just need to pick up some steaks for opening day supper and we will be all set.


----------



## dac (Jun 27, 2003)

revup said:


> He's soooooo close.
> I can almost taste him!!!!


That second pic he is sticking his toungue out and taunting you, I wouldn't take that.


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

dac said:


> That second pic he is sticking his toungue out and taunting you, I wouldn't take that.


I'm pretty sure he is saying "na na na boo boo" you can't hunt me with that camera!!!!!!!

What a great buck man.... Best of luck


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

yep im tagged up and bought a new digtal video camera yesterday so i can film non target animals. need to check my cameras friday morning and then make a decision on which stand to hunt.

Good luck to everyone.

Tony


----------



## dac (Jun 27, 2003)

Target Tony said:


> yep im tagged up and bought a new digtal video camera yesterday so i can film non target animals. need to check my cameras friday morning and then make a decision on which stand to hunt.
> 
> Good luck to everyone.
> 
> ...


----------



## huntindad (May 17, 2006)

APAsuphan said:


> Got my tag and some spray I am ready to go! Just need to pick up some steaks for opening day supper and we will be all set.


Maybe you will slam a big one and have some tenderloin for opening day supper???

I'll be making the trip up from Arkansas for the opener in Iowa. Heading to the South Central part of the state.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Let's see... I don't have any tags bought, I don't have any stands Hung and I lost my best piece of .ground close to the house...yep I'm ready, lol.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

huntindad said:


> Maybe you will slam a big one and have some tenderloin for opening day supper???
> 
> I'll be making the trip up from Arkansas for the opener in Iowa. Heading to the South Central part of the state.


Haha let's hope so!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

J-Daddy said:


> Let's see... I don't have any tags bought, I don't have any stands Hung and I lost my best piece of .ground close to the house...yep I'm ready, lol.


Haha I'm sure you will still get it done though!


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

My buddy/landowner down south emailed some pics he got on one of his cameras....Right behind this deer is a corn field, I'm gonna hang a stand on the other side of that field sometime in the next couple weeks. Pretty nice 10pt., I'd smoke his butt if he comes strolling by me looking for love.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

For sure, he's a solid shooter.


----------



## BigRacks (Sep 15, 2009)

ready from IOWA!:darkbeer:


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Getting close guys! Hoping for some kind of west wind Saturday for my best spot.


----------



## IAHNTR (Jun 13, 2007)

Goose hunting sat and deer sun. Don't get much better. Can't wait to see how many things I forget to take to the stand. It will pry b a joke.


----------



## tzoulek (Feb 3, 2008)

Good luck to everyone hunting on the opener. I will be in a truck heading west to kill a speed goat before whitetail fever hits.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

tzoulek-good luck on the speed goat-I missed mine opening week of bowseason.
may get out opening day afternoon but don't get to excited for another week. Good Luck everyone...


----------



## dac (Jun 27, 2003)

Didn't want to hunt the opener wanted to wait till the middle of the week. But dang that forecast is tempting and with it warming back up and all.


----------



## nnelzon23 (Mar 19, 2011)

dac said:


> Didn't want to hunt the opener wanted to wait till the middle of the week. But dang that forecast is tempting and with it warming back up and all.


It is setting up to be a great day.


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

dac;1062047381Are you going to use some type of arm for the camera? The reason I ask I have used a camera for several years I like filming using a decoy. But I just hold the camera and I figured one of these days I would be holding the camera and have a giant walk in on me and caught with my pants down so to speak. lol[/QUOTE said:


> no im not going to be using a arm for the camera yet. just wanted to film a few deer while im waiting on a big one to show up. but a camera arm might be a good idea for the future.
> 
> 
> checked my cameras this morning, have a few bucks on them moving in the morning. nothing big. lots of does and who knows i might just dump a doe the first morning if i get the right shot. all my gear is ready for the morning. new blades in the broadheads and knife sharpened just in case.
> ...


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Good luck to everyone that makes it out in the morning!!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Well season not starting out so hot, on the way up to the farm we hit a deer. Never seen a deer fly through the air so far. Luckily it did little damage to the front end just cracked it a little. It was pretty much unavoidable my little bro did a good job of not veering. Hopefully we kill a deer the right way tomorrow.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Well me and dad severly miss calculated how long it would take us to get ready in the morning and by the time we were heading in at was already light out. We jumped a nice buck walking in so we decided to back out and go drive around. Saw a ton moving while driving around. I'm real excited for the afternoon hunt which us usually better for us this time of year anyway. Anybody having any luck today?


----------



## Buellhunter (Sep 2, 2006)

Took my girlfriend out this morning and got her settled in her stand. I have to work today(the joy of owning a Pro Shop). She heard one, of course, over ny the other stand! She's still out so who knows what will happen?
We will go together to my lease tonight after work.
Then tomorrow we are headed to Winneshiek Co.


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

Well I got a little bit of a late start this morning, but had 2 does come by shortly after getting seddled in. They cross about 80 yards out so no shots taken. I had to climb out early about 8 to get in the field so a pretty short hunt. I'm hoping I can get done early enough tonight to still get out there. Best of luck to all


----------



## ManOfKnight (Mar 5, 2009)

Going this afternoon...good luck all...stay safe


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Had a great hunt tonight saw around 20 deer they were moving everywhere. Saw my target buck from several hundred yards away make a scrape and fight around with a small buck. It was a great night to be out!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Had a slow day today after an awesome day yesterday, only saw one small buck all day. Anybody get one down this weekend? The next few weekends we will be hitting the October lull so things could be tough.


----------



## nnelzon23 (Mar 19, 2011)

I got a doe at sunrise on opening day. I wish I could have set all day, but I had some things to do at noon. While I gave her time to die I had over thirty deer pass my stand. None were shooter bucks, but who knows what else was coming. Man, the weather was absolutely perfect yesterday morning.


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

Nnelzon23 great job on the doe. Meat in the freezer and there is no better target practice for the big buck. Good luck for the rest of your season


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Got a new buck for the hit list this weekend.


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

sat morning went like i thought it would. had 4 does come by at 15 yards. i passed them up for now. no bucks sighted and i need to trim one little limb in a shooting lane. weather was perfect and no wind in the morning. i was almost afraid it was too quiet. couldnt hunt sunday due to worked 11 to 7am. 

oh note to myself, when deer come in and your filiming them, make sure you press the record button...:wink:

Tony


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm really not liking these warm temps right now.


----------



## BuckWyld (May 5, 2006)

APAsuphan said:


> I'm really not liking these warm temps right now.


I hear ya there.


----------



## Buellhunter (Sep 2, 2006)

A friend of mine shot a really nice buck and a doe yesterday morning hunting with me! Probably go at least 150".
He earned this one, looked for it pretty much all day and finally found him at midnight last night!


----------



## huntindad (May 17, 2006)

I was up in Southern Iowa this past weekend. The temps were awesome! I did alot of driving and looking and a whole lot of walking. Finally found a couple good looking spots on some public land. I saw 14 sunday evening and 10 Monday morning. No bucks though. I can't wait to get back up there in November!!!


----------



## Buellhunter (Sep 2, 2006)

Here he is


----------



## nnelzon23 (Mar 19, 2011)

Nice buck!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Sweet buck!


----------



## 2Hunde (Apr 2, 2011)

Nice buck.. I was down in southern iowa for opening weekend, saw a ton of deer, killed a doe saturday morning, saw tons of does, quite a few little guys and one shooter named "Lucky." These warms temps suck, probably gonna wait a little bit before getting back out. Good luck guys


----------



## nnelzon23 (Mar 19, 2011)

2Hunde said:


> Nice buck.. I was down in southern iowa for opening weekend, saw a ton of deer, killed a doe saturday morning, saw tons of does, quite a few little guys and one shooter named "Lucky." These warms temps suck, probably gonna wait a little bit before getting back out. Good luck guys


I was out Monday in the heat and I thought the deer movement was amazing. Probably the best day i have ever had on stand without a kill. All three days I have been out this year I have had great movement.


----------



## bowtech88swack (Jul 31, 2011)

Seen deer movement in the morning but none in the evening. I might stick with morning hunts until it cools down... if anything just to stay away from the bugs!


----------



## brutus82 (Jun 9, 2006)

This warm weather blows but its the same thing pretty much every year. Cools off a week or two before season starts then when it does start it warms back up. I just hope end of oct and all nov is cool!!


----------



## bowtech88swack (Jul 31, 2011)

I went down to my 50 acres of private land today (haven't been there since Sunday) and I saw all kinds of sign. 3 scrapes and about 5 rubs that I haven't seen before. All within a hundred yards. Anyone else seeing a pick up in sign (activity)?


----------



## MATHEWS2005 (Jan 9, 2010)

*Get off the couch and get in the woods*

After work tonight I was resting on the couch and thought to myself this is Deer season Ive been waiting all summer to get back in the stand. So I went out and came close to filling a Doe tag this evening, she was at 30 yds. On the right side of my stand but never presented me with a good shot and before I know it she was up and over the ridge and gone. But it felt good just being out there even in this warm weather"80s".I ended up seeing 6 Does and 1 small buck. If I stayed on the couch complaining about the warm weather I would not have seen anything!!!!!!


----------



## skyleralan (Nov 2, 2010)

I have just been hanging stands and "scouting". Put out two cams today as well, sat in a stand for about 15-20 minutes on a creek bottom and didn't see anything. Anybody have a stand location that "looks" like a great spot, but just doesn't seem to produce?


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

MATHEWS2005 said:


> After work tonight I was resting on the couch and thought to myself this is Deer season Ive been waiting all summer to get back in the stand. So I went out and came close to filling a Doe tag this evening, she was at 30 yds. On the right side of my stand but never presented me with a good shot and before I know it she was up and over the ridge and gone. But it felt good just being out there even in this warm weather"80s".I ended up seeing 6 Does and 1 small buck. If I stayed on the couch complaining about the warm weather I would not have seen anything!!!!!!


I hear ya there! Can't be perfect all the time.


----------



## D-TRAIN (Dec 1, 2004)

Got one at 8:25 opening morning at home in Franklin County! My first ever opening day deer. He scored 135" with only 3/8" of deductions, not an Iowa giant by any means, but my biggest buck ever! Now after the does the rest of the season! Ate one of the tenderloins last night and found a pellet (BB gun or pellet gun) in the center of the loin!!!!!


----------



## brutus82 (Jun 9, 2006)

Nice Buck dtrain! Congrats!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

That's awesome man! Good to see a fellow hunter from Ames getting it done.


----------



## MATHEWS2005 (Jan 9, 2010)

Congrats!!!! That's a great looking Buck


----------



## jetech (Oct 14, 2010)

Congratulations D-Train

For the past two weeks every evening I have been watching two does and three fawns from my dinning room table feeding around my apple trees (about 20 yds from the window). That has helped me get in the hunting mindframe.
The farmer that owns the land behind me harvested his beans yesterday and I have a ladder stand at the back of his field. I told him I would stay out of the stand until he harvested his crop.

Now that I can get back there its been to warm. Can't wait for it to cool off some.


----------



## Deerman1 (Feb 26, 2005)

I wont start hunting until late October. I wont check cameras for at least another week. New batteries and cards in each, plus a couple more to put out, and then we will compile a hit list. hope this weather cools off a bit!!!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Had a nice 130" 8 point on me this morning. Should be a good one next year if he makes it. Back on stand now, man it's windy out here in the open!


----------



## bassman417 (Feb 24, 2009)

only seeing a few does and caught a glimpse of a dandy buck twice, both times he was running like the wind. took a doe last night now gonna give it a few days and hope the weather gets better.


----------



## MATHEWS2005 (Jan 9, 2010)

This evening I seen 3 Does and one Buck. The Buck was 50 yds. From me in some thick cover and never presented me with a shot. He looked like he would score 135"- 145". I have Monday off so I'll hit it agin tomorrow night and Monday morning. I just can't believe I'm seeing so many Deer in this warm weather. It was 82 when I went to my stand this evening.


----------



## 2Hunde (Apr 2, 2011)

Looks like thursday and friday will be good when that front pushes through wednesday.


----------



## MATHEWS2005 (Jan 9, 2010)

2Hunde said:


> Looks like thursday and friday will be good when that front pushes through wednesday.


Sounds good!!!! I've got next weekend off


----------



## MATHEWS2005 (Jan 9, 2010)

*Had to back out and let Her set over night*

Shot a Big Doe tonight and I waited 15 minutes before I got down and started tracking her. I jumped her about 50 yds. Down the trail so I backed out let her set for the night. I hope the Yotes don't get her.


----------



## waylonb19 (Aug 17, 2005)

Not sure I would let her sit all night with these temps.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Saw a beautiful 3.5 year old ten today going to town on rubs, should be a dandy next year. Surprisingly saw pretty good movement tonight. Most of the corn should be out around here in a week or two.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

2Hunde said:


> Looks like thursday and friday will be good when that front pushes through wednesday.


I was thinking the same thing


----------



## The Hood (Jul 5, 2002)

to hot to hunt, I just sit on the front porch and glass them,,when it gets down in the 30's at night I will start hunting


----------



## sweetnovember (Jan 13, 2010)

*Devil Deer*









Got this freaky picture the other night. I think this deer might be satan HA!


----------



## sweetnovember (Jan 13, 2010)

Didn't mean to add that second one


----------



## BigRacks (Sep 15, 2009)

Shot a yote tonight.... saw 6 does


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

BigRacks said:


> Shot a yote tonight.... saw 6 does


Pics!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Here is the only buck on cam over the last week. He is one I have previous pics of and would like to take.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Temps are on their way down guys!


----------



## kyates80 (Mar 16, 2011)

Yeah, ive been hunting hard so far this year. Ive seen alot of deer, just none of my big Daddy's that im after. Thinking im gonna give it a couple of days and go back at it!!


----------



## kyates80 (Mar 16, 2011)

Oh, and i had a couple little bucks last night checking does!! Its coming boys!!


kyates80 said:


> Yeah, ive been hunting hard so far this year. Ive seen alot of deer, just none of my big Daddy's that im after. Thinking im gonna give it a couple of days and go back at it!!


----------



## Tallcatt (Jul 27, 2003)

I have a small farm in SW Davis County. Anyone hunting in this area ?


----------



## joser (Sep 18, 2010)

Tallcatt said:


> I have a small farm in SW Davis County. Anyone hunting in this area ?


Only if you invite me to hunt your farm!!!! :wink: :wink:


----------



## skyleralan (Nov 2, 2010)

Hanging one maybe two sets tonight, will glass some as well. Setting up close to the timber, but don't want to get too close.


----------



## Coldone (Oct 12, 2009)

I've been out a few times. Pretty dang warm. Not seeing much which isn't surprising. Did see a good buck last Saturday at 5:30 right after I got in the stand just browsing in the timber.


----------



## skyleralan (Nov 2, 2010)

Change of plans, it is raining I am grabbing the bow and heading out!


----------



## MATHEWS2005 (Jan 9, 2010)

skyleralan said:


> Change of plans, it is raining I am grabbing the bow and heading out!


Well, how did it go????


----------



## skyleralan (Nov 2, 2010)

MATHEWS2005 said:


> Well, how did it go????


 Saw the most deer so far this year in a new set I put up. Was sitting over a dried out bean field, which will be harvested in the next 2-3 days (so the farmer tells me). Will say this, freshly cut corn fields are king. My stand is about 300 yards north of a wooded creek bottom that runs East and West. In front of me is the field and behind me is a CRP field with timbered draws. 

The deer were coming up out of the CRP and crossing the creek to go into the fresh cut corn field. Amazing how close some of the does were bedded behind me and I couldn't see them until they stood up! I saw 16 does and 3 bucks. 1 was a spike the other two were small 8's and they did nothing in the cut corn but spar for 30 minutes straight (think they both know they better get trained b/c they were wimpy). I think the storm coming from the west definitely helped with the movement.

I did some light rattling once didn't seem to affect any kind of deer movement. One thing that did have an immediate affect was a doe bleat. The spike buck came in grunting right behind a doe that came into the bean field rather quickly. I am talking 2-3 minutes, could have been coincidence, but who knows (did it probably 15 minutes before last light).


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

I would be hunting tomorrow if you can guys.


----------



## BCU_Archer (Oct 9, 2006)

Shot 2 this morning, first one was just after daylight and turned out to be a button buck, then shot mama a few minutes later. That makes 2 antlerless and 1 coyote thus far for the season


----------



## D Murk (Sep 23, 2009)

I hunted last night. Only saw 1 doe from stand. Walking back to the truck there were 2 in the cut corn and driving away there were another 9 in another corn field. Hitting the stand in the am so well see how it goes.


----------



## skyleralan (Nov 2, 2010)

Can't get back out until maybe this weekend. This early, I kind of just like to see what the deer are doing and enjoy just watching them sometimes.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

skyleralan said:


> Can't get back out until maybe this weekend. This early, I kind of just like to see what the deer are doing and enjoy just watching them sometimes.


Ya I try not to expect too much out of the early season, if something happens it's just a bonus.


----------



## bowtech88swack (Jul 31, 2011)

Hey guys, first year bowhunter and was wondering should I take off the first week or the second week in November? I only have enough vacation to do one or the other. One of the reasons I became a bowhunter was to experience the rut. Thanks for your input.

Went down to the woods this evening and saw 15. 12 were does and 3 were small bucks... all out of bow range


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

bowtech88swack said:


> Hey guys, first year bowhunter and was wondering should I take off the first week or the second week in November? I only have enough vacation to do one or the other. One of the reasons I became a bowhunter was to experience the rut. Thanks for your input.
> 
> Went down to the woods this evening and saw 15. 12 were does and 3 were small bucks... all out of bow range


First week you will see more seeking, by the second week they will be most likely out in the open with does or will have a doe pinned down somewhere. First week is probably easier to hunt, but both are good.


----------



## MATHEWS2005 (Jan 9, 2010)

Went out this evening and man it was windy!!! Seen a few Does they seem to be on High alert do to the wind. I'm going to hit the stand Sat morning


----------



## bowtech88swack (Jul 31, 2011)

APAsuphan said:


> First week you will see more seeking, by the second week they will be most likely out in the open with does or will have a doe pinned down somewhere. First week is probably easier to hunt, but both are good.


thanks APA!


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

I like the 2nd week better myself...I always see bigger bucks then myself.


----------



## The Hood (Jul 5, 2002)

J-Daddy said:


> I like the 2nd week better myself...I always see bigger bucks then myself.


I always see bigger bucks then myself. or meself


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

The Hood said:


> I always see bigger bucks then myself. or meself


Lmao!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

J-Daddy said:


> I like the 2nd week better myself...I always see bigger bucks then myself.


I always see bigger ones then too, just seems like they are all out in the open and are hard to predict.


----------



## jclaws1 (Mar 13, 2010)

Tallcatt said:


> I have a small farm in SW Davis County. Anyone hunting in this area ?


No but i live in nw davis county and i could check it out for ya!:wink:


----------



## bowtech88swack (Jul 31, 2011)

took a half day at work and heading out to the woods!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

bowtech88swack said:


> took a half day at work and heading out to the woods!


Good luck!


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Think I'm gonna head to the farm down south this weekend and try to whack a doe. It'll be my first time in a stand this year. Or I might shoot the 150"s 10pt if he walks by... Or maybe the big nontypical they saw on the neighbors land, I heard Atleast 18pts and over 200"...


----------



## dac (Jun 27, 2003)

Went out this morning Had just got my climber up the tree and had a yote come under the stand, no problem seeing him with the moon as bright as it was.Then at 8:30 had two does come by and that was about it. Oh yea saw a weasel too.lol


----------



## P&y only (Feb 26, 2009)

I was planning to go out tonight when the wind died down but that doesn;t seem to be gonna happen. Maybe tomorrow a.m. for my first hunt of the season in Iowa.


----------



## Coldone (Oct 12, 2009)

bowtech88swack said:


> Hey guys, first year bowhunter and was wondering should I take off the first week or the second week in November? I only have enough vacation to do one or the other. One of the reasons I became a bowhunter was to experience the rut. Thanks for your input.
> 
> Went down to the woods this evening and saw 15. 12 were does and 3 were small bucks... all out of bow range


Depends on what your goal is. The later in the rut you go, the more likely you are to see older bucks. Typically you'll see alot of young bucks around the 8th to 10th. Very little activity by the 21st to the 23rd, but the ones you see are bruisers. For a first time experience, I'd say stick to the better weather and lots of activity, so try to focus on November 8th and the days right around that. Every day that passes in November the weather seems to get worse and worse, and if you're not used to all day sits you may not enjoy it too much if you don't have all the right gear, which you'll be fine tuning until the day you die.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

P&y only said:


> I was planning to go out tonight when the wind died down but that doesn;t seem to be gonna happen. Maybe tomorrow a.m. for my first hunt of the season in Iowa.


Is that giant 8pt still living in the back yard??? You need to get back there and kill him.

sent from my mobile porn viewing device!!!


----------



## bowtech88swack (Jul 31, 2011)

saw 4 does, none closer than 60yds. When I got home the wife says you stink (my nose doesn't work very well)... I said what do I smell like. She said that I smell very musky. Well any way she pin pointed it to my tote I keep all my hunting gear in. Needless to say I had to get it cleaned out and re-wash all my gear. No wonder the deer the last 2 sits wouldn't come close.

Thank you wifey!!


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

I got my new PSE EVO all tuned and sighted in tonight...Might try to stick something this weekend with it if this wind will lay down.


----------



## skyleralan (Nov 2, 2010)

Pulled a cam earlier today. The good ones aren't show up anymore. Got a good shot of some turkeys and an old, mature buck that needs to be taken from the farm. He doesn't have good genetics at all.


----------



## PSDeerHunter (Oct 27, 2006)

I came very close to shooting my#1 buck last night.
Had him drawn on at 24yds he was on a quick trot wouldn't stop,he looked back when he was in the field at 60 yds.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Stay on him man, he's a stud!


----------



## pozoutdoors (Jan 17, 2010)

I shot a doe last weekend. I have two weeks vacation starting oct. 31. I can't wait!!! It will be great!!!


----------



## skyleralan (Nov 2, 2010)

pozoutdoors said:


> I shot a doe last weekend. I have two weeks vacation starting oct. 31. I can't wait!!! It will be great!!!


 Where you going to concentrate on, Blockton area? 

I unfortunately won't have that much time this season. Taking Monday the 7th off and plan to hunt those three days straight and primarily weekends. Good luck!


----------



## bowkill82 (Jan 18, 2010)

2 does down tonight they fell within 3 yds of eachother watched em both drop one went 21 yds the other 24 yds thats 4 slickheads for the year


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Finally starting to feel like deer hunting weather feet got cold this morning in my warm weather boots! Surprised it's not windy here, should be a good afternoon sit.


----------



## bowtech88swack (Jul 31, 2011)

saw 5 does, 3 small bucks (4pt & 3pt) & a fawn.

I had one doe at 10 yds at first light but couldn't get drawn on her, I wasn't really ready and bam there she was... rookie mistake.


----------



## skyleralan (Nov 2, 2010)

Put up a stand today, checked two cams, made two mock scrapes (never used the Code Blue-Grave Digger will see), and moved cams onto the scrapes. Still have 3 stands left that I will hopefully get out by the end of the month. I didn't see any scrapes at all so will be interested to see if any bucks check them out. I made one right on a travel route where I got a good shot of a nice 10pt, hopefully I can stop him to get some better pictures with the mock scrape.


----------



## BuckWyld (May 5, 2006)

This morning was fantastic, stuck a slick head and believe it or not, watched to bucks fight for a good 25 minutes. They were actually getting after it pretty good.


----------



## MATHEWS2005 (Jan 9, 2010)

*Bucks are on the move*

This morning I watched a wide 10 pt. Making a scrape 70 yds. From my stand. Then I got busted by a Big Doe that snuck up behind me at 10 yds. So I got down out of my stand around 9:00 and made a mock scrape 35 yds. From my stand and doctored up 3 fresh scrapes That the 10 pt. Was tending. I can't wait to see what happens in the morning.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Lots of Does but this guy is in my back yard & getting closer to daylight each time he shows... I've been holding for a personal best so he gets a pass-this is the 6th year personal best quest. Oh, I've let many pass so I have nothing to cry about & did ease the pain with 4 Does in the past 5 years. ( I hadn't shot a doe since 1980).
The last pic is from the same stand last year as this 8 lip curled at 15 yds..


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Saw 5 does and 2 decent bucks tonite, won't be long and the big boys will be moving.


----------



## IowaSwitchback (Feb 5, 2006)

Didn't make it at all today..
Took my 11 yr old girl to hunter safety class..
Can't wait until next year now..:thumbs_up


----------



## sportsfreak1534 (Aug 29, 2009)

Getting ready to head out here in an hour or so. Been seeing some big ones moving in the daylight. Been hearing alot of bucks smacking horns together. Should be a good morning. Cool and cloudy. Wish me luck!!!


----------



## IowaFlinger (Jan 8, 2009)

just got off work at one of the local watering holes and now i'm off to my first morning sit of the year. I'm just hoping to see something moving around big or small


----------



## bigbuck28 (Sep 30, 2010)

MATHEWS2005 said:


> This morning I watched a wide 10 pt. Making a scrape 70 yds. From my stand. Then I got busted by a Big Doe that snuck up behind me at 10 yds. So I got down out of my stand around 9:00 and made a mock scrape 35 yds. From my stand and doctored up 3 fresh scrapes That the 10 pt. Was tending. I can't wait to see what happens in the morning.


howd the morning go??


----------



## Tallcatt (Jul 27, 2003)

jclaws1 said:


> No but i live in nw davis county and i could check it out for ya!:wink:


I have a buddy that has a place up around Selma. He keeps an eye on my place for me.:thumbs_up


----------



## MATHEWS2005 (Jan 9, 2010)

bigbuck28 said:


> howd the morning go??


Well, not so good. It was pretty windy up until 8:00 and nothing was moving in my area.


----------



## skyleralan (Nov 2, 2010)

IowaFlinger said:


> just got off work at one of the local watering holes and now i'm off to my first morning sit of the year. I'm just hoping to see something moving around big or small


I know what you mean, after not getting to hunt much (that will be my story this year, mostly weekends only) it is great to just get out and see SOMETHING.


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

ive been seeing lots of deer each time im out, mostly small bucks and 3 to 6 does each morning. i like to wait until late nov to shoot a doe.. but i caught this guy on the cam the other day. his unique rack makes me think i might just shoot him. good luck to everyone.








Tony


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

That's a mature buck, probably a good one to take!


----------



## bowtech88swack (Jul 31, 2011)

saw only one deer this morning, but it was a very nice 10 with extremely white horns, almost as white as snow. He was moving along at a a steady pace, 70 yds out and didn't respond to grunts or soft rattling... just keep moving.

Any suggestions on what I should have tried to get him headed my way?


----------



## dac (Jun 27, 2003)

bowtech88swack said:


> saw only one deer this morning, but it was a very nice 10 with extremely white horns, almost as white as snow. He was moving along at a a steady pace, 70 yds out and didn't respond to grunts or soft rattling... just keep moving.
> 
> Any suggestions on what I should have tried to get him headed my way?


You could have snort weezed as a last resort, would either bring him in or send him to the next county.lol


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm starting to get a little discouraged myself, nothing good has shown up on the cams in the last couple weeks. Going to be pretty slow hunting for a few weeks.


----------



## dac (Jun 27, 2003)

APAsuphan said:


> I'm starting to get a little discouraged myself, nothing good has shown up on the cams in the last couple weeks. Going to be pretty slow hunting for a few weeks.


I wouldn't worry too much, each day is getting a little bit closer to that magic time


----------



## jetech (Oct 14, 2010)

A buddy shot this brute yesterday morning using a rage 3 blade. He said he saw another just as big as this one earlier.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Hunted my farm down south this Saturday afternoon and this morning... Saw 4 does & 2 young bucks Saturday, and only 2 does this morning... Nothing within range though cause I was gonna let the EVO eat on one of the does. Oh and saw and heard about 10,000 turkeys, lol..damn things are everywhere down there this year... Found 12 hot scrapes and had a bunch of pics of a really nice 10pt. I'll post later.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

jetech said:


> A buddy shot this brute yesterday morning using a rage 3 blade. He said he saw another just as big as this one earlier.
> View attachment 1186692


Man that's a great buck!


----------



## brutus82 (Jun 9, 2006)

jetech said:


> A buddy shot this brute yesterday morning using a rage 3 blade. He said he saw another just as big as this one earlier.
> View attachment 1186692


That's a really awesome Buck!!


----------



## skyleralan (Nov 2, 2010)

jetech said:


> A buddy shot this brute yesterday morning using a rage 3 blade. He said he saw another just as big as this one earlier.
> View attachment 1186692


If his left side mirrored his right, WOW! Great buck either way!


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

That's a stud right there... Lots of mass.


----------



## bigbuck28 (Sep 30, 2010)

FN SWEETTT!!!!! Love the mass!!


im headed out to zone 4 for in 13 days!!!! oct29-nov 11th!!!


----------



## P&y only (Feb 26, 2009)

Later this week boys!!!!!!! 28 degrees? H E L L Yeah. My neck is starting to swell too!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Slow night for me, wind had them really skidish only saw 3 does.


----------



## bus33 (Aug 6, 2006)

Shot a doe Friday night. Ended up seeing 7 does and 1 little buck all at last light. Still getting some decent bucks on camera but all nocturnal at this point. It will pick up soon!


----------



## bowkill82 (Jan 18, 2010)

my brother whacked a 160 in 11 but it was with the muzzleloader bad thing was it was at 20 yds i gotta good laugh he coulda actually killed it with his bow


----------



## SJunior (Jun 16, 2011)

My cousin put a 13 pointer down this evening that is in the 150's.

Still keeping an eye out for a couple big'ns myself, got pics of a couple cull bucks but nothing extraordinary.


----------



## brutus82 (Jun 9, 2006)

Made it out this evening, seen a bunch of does and two small bucks. Was really wanting to shoot a slickhead but none of them was close enough. I'll be out in the morning!!


----------



## The Hood (Jul 5, 2002)

I'm about ready to switch gears and get in the archery mode, I been seeing my herd alot more this last week, I have a good 40 deer walk through my barn Yard daily,,I just put a trail cam on that area today,,first time ever using a TC. I have a tree with 5 big ass scrapes under it..


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

The Hood said:


> I'm about ready to switch gears and get in the archery mode, I been seeing my herd alot more this last week, I have a good 40 deer walk through my barn Yard daily,,I just put a trail cam on that area today,,first time ever using a TC. I have a tree with 5 big ass scrapes under it..


Those deer are going to be in trouble when the hood hits the woods!


----------



## Capt. Eddie (Apr 3, 2009)

Wednesday morning I'll finally be off this boat and in my tree. Sounds like the weather is going to cool down just in time. I can't wait. I'm not too keen on early season anyway but being stuck offshore and not having the option of hunting is always a killer at the beginning of the season.


----------



## The Hood (Jul 5, 2002)

I have alot of work to finish,,No I don't> Maybe 3 more days:darkbeer:

Been working long long hours for over a month now trying to get the 'list' done..I'm darn neer there! 

Hood'n to the fields and hills Real soon!


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

I pulled the cards out of my cameras at the farm down south...One camera had 348 pics in the past month, the other had only 29...Yes I moved the camera with only 29 sunday morning to some hot scrapes I found. Here's one of the better bucks we've been getting pics of...I had probably 20-30 pics of hime before they picked the corn "a week ago", since then none of him...After the corn was picked I did get a night pic of another big buck but he was way out in the field and I couldnt tell much about him other than he looked heavy and pretty tall. 
Here's the 10pt we've gotta a bunch of though..








I didnt see him in person...Saw a couple young bucks and some does but that's it.


----------



## RackAssasin (Oct 18, 2010)

i hate you guys.... i am so jealous of the deer you dudes have in iowa.. i would move there in a heartbeat.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

That's a really nice buck jdaddy! Hope you get him!


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

APAsuphan said:


> That's a really nice buck jdaddy! Hope you get him!


Ditto


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Supposed to be a lot bigger one on the farm next door, haven't seen him yet though.


----------



## MATHEWS2005 (Jan 9, 2010)

*Am I getting Lazy*

I had 2 big mature Does come in and walk right under my stand and I did not shoot. I just did not want to deal with tracking and dragging and butchering tonight. Man!!! Am I getting lazy ????? I have 2 Doe tags in my pocket plus my anysex tag.


----------



## BCU_Archer (Oct 9, 2006)

Haven't been seeing much in the daylight but the cameras have shown movement picking up a little since the weather cooled off. Got some trail cam video of two young 8's fighting pretty hard, also got a toad of an 8 on cam


----------



## dac (Jun 27, 2003)

Went this morning had three doe's and two bucks come under the stand the two bucks where together a six and a decent eight. Then I seen a guy walking with hunter orange on and I whistled and waved at him and he came over and told me he had hit a buck last night with a ML and believed it to be down in that area. I offered to get down and help him look but he said he didn't want to ruin my hunt and besides he had to leave he was coming back later.


----------



## sweetnovember (Jan 13, 2010)

All I have to say is I love this weather that has moved in. Cloudy and falling temps. Now if it could just be November.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Anybody seeing good movement with these temps? Figures it's going to warm up by the weekend when I can actually hunt.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

I'm gonna try to slip out tomorrow afternoon and set over a bunch of fresh scrapes I found Sunday. I was gonna go in the morning but have to go to a damn funeral insted...


----------



## nnelzon23 (Mar 19, 2011)

I am going to give it a try about noon today. Change it up a bit. That damn wind yesterday pushed me out of the stand.


----------



## GOBLE4ME (Jan 20, 2006)

J-Daddy said:


> I'm gonna try to slip out tomorrow afternoon and set over a bunch of fresh scrapes I found Sunday. I was gonna go in the morning but have to go to a damn funeral insted...



Look on the upside, at least the funeral is someone else's & you can hunt another day.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

I went yesterday afternoon & saw 3 does at 5pm & had an absolute Monster come out at 5:15 & saw another little 6 at 6pm. in about 15+ N. wind.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

ahunter55 said:


> I went yesterday afternoon & saw 3 does at 5pm & had an absolute Monster come out at 5:15 & saw another little 6 at 6pm. in about 15+ N. wind.


Did he not come in or what?


----------



## Back 40 Tree Rat (May 28, 2006)

Check out the White-Knukle Whitetails Inc. fan page on Facebook. That's all I'm saying.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Back 40 Tree Rat said:


> Check out the White-Knukle Whitetails Inc. fan page on Facebook. That's all I'm saying.


Dang that's a true monster!! That sam corolla guy killed another huge record buck a few years back.


----------



## Back 40 Tree Rat (May 28, 2006)

APAsuphan said:


> Dang that's a true monster!! That sam corolla guy killed another huge record buck a few years back.


Yes he did. It is the rack on the Mrs. Doe Pee bottles.


----------



## MATHEWS2005 (Jan 9, 2010)

Man it was windy this evening.Only seen a few Doe's and that was on my way out. We will see what happens in the morning


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Saw two little 8pts this afternoon and a button buck... All 3 came into a grunt call and Primos can call though.


----------



## The Hood (Jul 5, 2002)

The deer around my farm are moving earlier and staying out longer in the morning,,The bucks are still night timers


----------



## MATHEWS2005 (Jan 9, 2010)

Well, I went out this morning and it looked and felt good but I did not see any Buck just a bunch of Doe's. But I had 6 Turkeys fly down from the top of the ridge and land in my tree. Then after they left a bald eagle landed in my tree. I'm hunting along the raccoon river in the bottoms about 10 miles from my house and I have seen Ducks,Geese,Turkeys,Coyotes,Raccons,fox and of course over 50 Deer since October 1st. I have to work a 7 day stretch and then I'm on vacation from Oct. 29 th.- Nov. 13 th. I will be hunting Adair county and Decatur county and my honey hole along the raccon river here in Dallas county.


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

Iowa Iowa that's where the tall corn grows!!


----------



## IowaFlinger (Jan 8, 2009)

anyone have any luck this morning or have a report on movement with the frost overnight?


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Had one small buck grunting and chasing fawns this morning. In the stand right now hoping for some luck.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Saw 7 bucks this morning, 6 of them worked scrapes within 20yds of me... Had one Chase a doe through the field... In the stand now bored out of my mind, lol.


----------



## brutus82 (Jun 9, 2006)

Lol im in the stand right now trying not to fall asleep!! Rattled in small 8pt this morning, haven't seen nothing yet this afternoon.


----------



## ManOfKnight (Mar 5, 2009)

All I see is cows...this warm up sucks

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Slow night for me. I didn't see a deer until right at dark and by then it was too dark to tell how big, I know it was buck because he was grunting.


----------



## 2Hunde (Apr 2, 2011)

Had a great morning, passed 4 different bucks, one was in the 140 range and mature but not what I'm looking for in southern iowa


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Slow tonight until about 45 mins before dark then all bell broke loose in the thicket beside my stand... There was 3 or 4 bucks in there chasing a doe like crazy, all you could hear was limbs breaking and grunting... She went the other way and took all them with her. Right before dark 2 does came by me and went to the field, started grazing and I heard a loud series of grunts and a buck blew out of the timber and started chasing them.... Never could tell how big he was but he was grunting his head off running them around the field that's about 100yds from my tree. Gonna hit em again in the morning.


----------



## pozoutdoors (Jan 17, 2010)

I let a nice tall 8 point walk tonight after getting a pic of this guy!!!


----------



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)

pozoutdoors said:


> I let a nice tall 8 point walk tonight after getting a pic of this guy!!!
> View attachment 1190944


I think I would've too. No brainer there. 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

pozoutdoors said:


> I let a nice tall 8 point walk tonight after getting a pic of this guy!!!
> View attachment 1190944


Holy crap!! Now that is an Iowa monster!!


----------



## dac (Jun 27, 2003)

pozoutdoors said:


> I let a nice tall 8 point walk tonight after getting a pic of this guy!!!
> View attachment 1190944


That deer looks like someone put a air hose up his but.


----------



## bowtech88swack (Jul 31, 2011)

seen small bucks chasing does this morning & afternoon... tried some rattling & grunting but nothing

my dad shot a doe with a muzzleloader this evening


----------



## skyleralan (Nov 2, 2010)

pozoutdoors said:


> I let a nice tall 8 point walk tonight after getting a pic of this guy!!!
> View attachment 1190944


Very nice 8 pt., and moving during daylight can't ask for more. Headed out tomorrow to sit in a new stand close to Bedford.


----------



## hawkeyestate (Nov 23, 2009)

This thread is getting me hyped up, still yet to get out this fall. Partially tore my rotator cuff lifting weights early summer, and have just begun being able to start shooting again over the last 2 weeks. Still going to be a few more weeks before I'll be comfortable enough shooting to actually hunt. Hopefully in early November I can be out there.


----------



## BuckWyld (May 5, 2006)

I had a 160" 9 pointer at 8 yards Thursday night around 5:30 pm. He was behind me, which made it difficult. As he passed through my first shooting lane he was quartering hard towards me. He continued behind my tree and stopped three steps short of my next lane which would have been a quartering away shot. He stood there for about three minutes and turned and walked down into a creek and off into the timber behind me. Never knew I was there, he will be back. Let me tell you, a 160" 9 is a slob.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

BuckWyld said:


> I had a 160" 9 pointer at 8 yards Thursday night around 5:30 pm. He was behind me, which made it difficult. As he passed through my first shooting lane he was quartering hard towards me. He continued behind my tree and stopped three steps short of my next lane which would have been a quartering away shot. He stood there for about three minutes and turned and walked down into a creek and off into the timber behind me. Never knew I was there, he will be back. Let me tell you, a 160" 9 is a slob.


Ya it is, good luck!


----------



## skyleralan (Nov 2, 2010)

Just got home this morning, WOW, was it already warm by 9 this morning! Got in about 30 minutes before first light, kicked a deer up on the otherside of the draw. It didn't blow I think it just heard movement and took off. 

After getting set up in the stand didn't see a single deer for the whole 2 hours and 45 minutes I was in stand. More of a PM stand, sets up about 100 yards into some timber on a creek bed by a bean field. On the otherside of the dried creek bed it turns into a thick section of pine trees. I know they go back in those and bed down in the low lying branches.

It was one of those things, where you hang a stand that looks like it just has to be awesome then you are disappointed when you don't see anything (also, one of the first weekends when the wife and baby were away!).

Head to family farm at 11 to check two cams hope to see them hitting the mock scrapes.


----------



## seiowabow (Dec 19, 2010)

I had a doe stop enroute to my stand last night at 6pm. She started blowing like crazy and stomping. I absolutely could not figure out how she picked me out. After about 10 mins of her going nuts, two nice bucks jumped the fence on her trail. I didn't have a shot, but it was nice to see they were chasing.


----------



## CaptPete (Nov 27, 2004)

Saw 8-9 does this morning & a small buck. Buddy that was sitting about 150 yds saw about 15 does, a small buck & 2 real nice bucks. Had one of the nice bucks at 25 yd. just never got a shot.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Well that sucked. About an hour ago I just got settled into my stand when I looked to my north and saw dark sky's and lightning heading my way. Just got down in time before it hit. Not worth dying over a deer. Guess I should check the weather next time.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

I didn't even bother this afternoon... Went this morning and just saw 1 little 1.5 year old buck. It's like 75 and windy here so I'm watching football.


----------



## brutus82 (Jun 9, 2006)

I didn't bother going out either, been slow yesterday afternoon and this morning. Not to mention mid 70 temps.


----------



## Iowa-lefty (Mar 15, 2006)

Hunted Friday evening, Saturday evening, Sunday morning and Sunday evening, 3 different stand sites and only saw 3 does. It has been really warm and we haven't been seeing much moving. I did shoot a doe a week ago, but haven't seen a lot else. I am off tomorrow and was going to hunt, but think I will sleep in as it is 10 pm and still 60 degrees. Suppose to cool off mid week. I rattled some this weekend, but got no response yet. Another week and they should be coming to the horns, I hope!


----------



## BuckWyld (May 5, 2006)

Too warm. No sense in burning stands when things are going to,pick up in another week or so.


----------



## dtprice (Feb 26, 2010)

Saturday morning was great. Saw lots of does and a few bucks. The one large buck I saw was chasing a doe. It's the first chasing I've seen so far. The other bucks were on their own and the does were in their groups. But, it was lots of action and the deer were still on their feet feeding after 10am. Hoping when the temps drop again by the end of the week that they're moving that well again next weekend.


----------



## flan (Apr 24, 2011)

With what you guys have been seeing so far, due you think Nov. 5th-15th should be prime time?


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Again this year I have SEEN the one I "WANT"....


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

flan said:


> With what you guys have been seeing so far, due you think Nov. 5th-15th should be prime time?


Yes


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

flan said:


> With what you guys have been seeing so far, due you think Nov. 5th-15th should be prime time?


It always is... Every year people get on here and scream that the rut is gonna be early or late this year but its always the same...I think most of the chasing I saw this weekend was due to a 1.5 year old doe that was coming in early... She came past me Saturday afternoon with an old doe "her mom?" and she was acting like she was coming in... Going to scrapes and walking around her her tail sticking out.


----------



## dtprice (Feb 26, 2010)

J-Daddy said:


> It always is... Every year people get on here and scream that the rut is gonna be early or late this year but its always the same...I think most of the chasing I saw this weekend was due to a 1.5 year old doe that was coming in early... She came past me Saturday afternoon with an old doe "her mom?" and she was acting like she was coming in... Going to scrapes and walking around her her tail sticking out.


I remember a couple girls like that in college.


----------



## dtprice (Feb 26, 2010)

flan said:


> With what you guys have been seeing so far, due you think Nov. 5th-15th should be prime time?


That's when I'm taking some vacation.


----------



## Bone slayer (May 18, 2010)

I hunt in NE Iowa, and in my woods I have had my best success, seen my best bucks, and have killed my best deer between Approx Oct 28- Nov 7 year end and year out. Every set of woods seems to be different.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Bone Slayer + 1. I'm in N.E. Ia also & hunting Jackson county.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Got this nice and tall buck on cam. Rack looks pretty thin though, guessing probably 3.5.


----------



## skyleralan (Nov 2, 2010)

^^^^Has decent mass on his main beam, just doesn't translate to the tines at all. I would put him in that age range.


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

skyleralan said:


> ^^^^Has decent mass on his main beam, just doesn't translate to the tines at all. I would put him in that age range.


X2 ... Them main beams is solid


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

skyleralan said:


> ^^^^Has decent mass on his main beam, just doesn't translate to the tines at all. I would put him in that age range.


Good thing tine mass doesn't count towards anything! He will get a hard close look from me if I see him while on stand.


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

After a second look man he is pretty solid in the body..maybe 4.5 buddy


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

We need some pics of bucks that were shot on here. No more trail cam pics. haha Tough with this 70 degree weather though.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

smokecity said:


> After a second look man he is pretty solid in the body..maybe 4.5 buddy


I know he has a pretty big body, definetly might be 4.5. I have a pic of him fighting with another buck I'll post up.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

GoosebyFLuFLu said:


> We need some pics of bucks that were shot on here. No more trail cam pics. haha Tough with this 70 degree weather though.


It will start happening soon...


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

First is him doing a little fighting, second is him lurking in the background.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Man I wish I could tomorrow, it's going to be a good one.


----------



## dac (Jun 27, 2003)

Looks like the weather is starting to shape up after today.


----------



## MATHEWS2005 (Jan 9, 2010)

Yep, it's about time!!these temps are to warm for me. I'm working a 9 day stretch at the Hospital and then my vacation starts. I can't wait!!! I'll be off work from Oct. 31st.- Nov.14th. I hope I picked the right 2 weeks to have off this year.


----------



## sweetnovember (Jan 13, 2010)

MATHEWS2005 said:


> Yep, it's about time!!these temps are to warm for me. I'm working a 9 day stretch at the Hospital and then my vacation starts. I can't wait!!! I'll be off work from Oct. 31st.- Nov.14th. I hope I picked the right 2 weeks to have off this year.


Can't go wrong with those 2 weeks every year. Good luck!


----------



## nnelzon23 (Mar 19, 2011)

MATHEWS2005 said:


> Yep, it's about time!!these temps are to warm for me. I'm working a 9 day stretch at the Hospital and then my vacation starts. I can't wait!!! I'll be off work from Oct. 31st.- Nov.14th. I hope I picked the right 2 weeks to have off this year.


Ive got the same two weeks. I hope to tag out tomorrow though. I have a feeling that it will be a good day. The wind is supposed to be pretty wicked though.


----------



## jhorak (Sep 4, 2009)

I live in the SE part of the state. I went out yesterday and saw a ton of activity. Lots of does, and a couple of little bucks. I had both of the bucks and a doe directly under my stand at the same time, and they were living in harmony. I'm seeing lots of rubs and scrapes though...it's just around the corner. I'm hoping to put my tag on a monster tomorrow; I'll be spending a few hours in a tree in the evening.


----------



## pozoutdoors (Jan 17, 2010)

MATHEWS2005 said:


> Yep, it's about time!!these temps are to warm for me. I'm working a 9 day stretch at the Hospital and then my vacation starts. I can't wait!!! I'll be off work from Oct. 31st.- Nov.14th. I hope I picked the right 2 weeks to have off this year.


That is the same weeks I took off for vacation!! It should be great!!!


----------



## scottprice (Jan 24, 2010)

im jealoussss lol goodluck guys


----------



## qgudahl (Jan 14, 2008)

Getting close, ill be there the 1st though the 7th! Should be good!


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

I will be in the stand all weekend. I pumped.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

GoosebyFLuFLu said:


> I will be in the stand all weekend. I pumped.


Same I will probably do a little pheasant hunting too. Going to be a great weekend can't wait!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

nnelzon23 said:


> Ive got the same two weeks. I hope to tag out tomorrow though. I have a feeling that it will be a good day. The wind is supposed to be pretty wicked though.


Hows it looking out there?


----------



## bigbuck28 (Sep 30, 2010)

I leave sat for zone4....Im there till the 11th!! SOO Pumped!!!! Hunting with friends...they said they seen a huge increase in buck activity.


----------



## huntin4Christ (Sep 3, 2009)

bigbuck28 said:


> I leave sat for zone4....Im there till the 11th!! SOO Pumped!!!! Hunting with friends...they said they seen a huge increase in buck activity.


Best of luck to ya..........please let us know how it goes.


----------



## kyates80 (Mar 16, 2011)

Thinkin about doing some rattling this weekend if the wind stays right. Thinkin its about time!!


----------



## IowaFlinger (Jan 8, 2009)

This morning was windy as planned. Didn't have any movement other than a 110" 8-9pt who was quick on his toes and excited about something as he strolled by. I'd be out tonight if I had the time.


----------



## bigbuck28 (Sep 30, 2010)

Thanks ,I sure will!! Im going to try hard to hold out for a 150!!


----------



## bruns51401 (Feb 16, 2010)

i was out this morning on some public land in west central iowa no deer movement on stand got out about 8:30 so i could use the can.....drove the section spotted a yearling in the field on some different public land figured what the heck ill try and sneek up on it for the heck of it had no intention on shooting it so im in the ditch walk low and get 2 about 50 yards of the yearling who is constantly looking back at the timber this is a little button buck i found out once it got close enough here trots out a nice big doe and i said hum this could get intresting so i ended up get what i thought 30 yards from them and the doe becomes alert walks 2 the fence and gives me a quarter towards shot at 32 i was on my knee put my 30 yard pin right infront of her shoulder and let the elite eat shot ended up being a touch high about 3 in. higher than i wanted and i hit her in the neck and droped her in her tracks nocked another arow and shot here from about 20 yards in the heart.......didnt plan on tagging out this soon but the opportunity presented itself so i took it ill post some pics later got her hanging at the inlaws


----------



## iawalleyeguy (Aug 10, 2009)

Went out this morning thinking we have to be close....slowest day I've had so far!I'm blamming it on the new moon!LOL!I saw a squirell and heard a turkey thats it!


----------



## dac (Jun 27, 2003)

Went this morning in the stand and settled at 5:45 hunted till 12:30. Seen nothing could not believe how quiet the woods was.


----------



## mmyers (Aug 6, 2006)

I hope tomorrow morning will be better than this morning. Today Sucked....


----------



## dac (Jun 27, 2003)

Glad it wasn't just me.:wink:


----------



## kyates80 (Mar 16, 2011)

My farmer buddy was shelling corn this afternoon and said a doe busted out in front of him. Guess what was following, right on her tail........yep a big buck!! Its here folks!!


----------



## skyleralan (Nov 2, 2010)

Went out this evening and my normal spot where I park to walk in is in a tall hay field that needs to be mowed for hay. Well, I get just across the dam and look up in the grass and there goes a mid 140 inch buck and a doe. Not sure he was "locked down", but they were bedded together. As he ran from behind I noticed the deer because of his short brow tine on one side as one of the bucks I got pictures of this year, we call him stubby for obvious reasons. 

Here he was back in August.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

You guys aren't helping me get through this week!lol!


----------



## skyleralan (Nov 2, 2010)

APAsuphan said:


> You guys aren't helping me get through this week!lol!


 Well, if this helps, I saw a total of 24 does and 1 spike buck. They were all working from the CRP behind me to a cut corn field to the south. This is the second night I have sat this year where I didn't have a single deer in bow range. Had high hopes, but besides the bedded buck and doe nothing else even worked into the bean field until right at last light, three very small does. 

I rattled twice in my whole 2 and 1/2 hour sit and got no reaction.


----------



## MATHEWS2005 (Jan 9, 2010)

Well, I hit a nice buck this evening!!! I believe It was a high lung shot. As he spun around I seen my fletching sticking out about 6-8". I trailed the blood trail 100 yards to find out he crossed the river. I just sick right now. I'm going out at first light to see if I can pick up the trail on the other side of the river but man he could be anywhere. I'm guessing he's a 150 class buck.God I wish it would have been a pass through.The blood trail was spotty and bright Red. There was even blood in the water next to the bank where he went in. What do you guys think???


----------



## skyleralan (Nov 2, 2010)

MATHEWS2005 said:


> Well, I hit a nice buck this evening!!! I believe It was a high lung shot. As he spun around I seen my fletching sticking out about 6-8". I trailed the blood trail 100 yards to find out he crossed the river. I just sick right now. I'm going out at first light to see if I can pick up the trail on the other side of the river but man he could be anywhere. I'm guessing he's a 150 class buck.God I wish it would have been a pass through.The blood trail was spotty and bright Red. There was even blood in the water next to the bank where he went in. What do you guys think???


You are doing all you can do, just wait it see tomorrow. All you can do is back out and pick up the trail in AM.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

I went out tonight for awhile, ended up seeing 7 total....3 does and 4 little bucks that were all busted up. Biggest one was a small 2.5 year old 8pt with the end of one main beam snapped off and the g2 on the other side broke off. The others were all 1.5 year olds and they were broke all to pieces. The busted up 8 pushed the does around a little bit and walked around grunting for awhile.... Nothing worth a crap though.


----------



## sweetnovember (Jan 13, 2010)

Anybody hunt this morning? Lookin for a little more encouraging update on movement than what has been posted.


----------



## P&y only (Feb 26, 2009)

I saw two different bucks running does this morning on my way to work. Get in the woods. It's coming soon to a theatre near you!


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

P&y only said:


> I saw two different bucks running does this morning on my way to work. Get in the woods. It's coming soon to a theatre near you!


Says the guy who hasn't been hunting but 1 time this year...lol
sent from my mobile porn viewing device!!!


----------



## skyleralan (Nov 2, 2010)

Awesome, exciting night! Get in my stand where they just cut the beans and thought it would be a great night. Well, after 2 hours of NOT seeing a single deer I started to get discouraged. Wow, only one doe enters the field it is 6:30 and needless to say, I am getting ready to let my bow down the tree and call it a night. Just when I get it on the hook over the opposite ridge comes a 135 inch (estimate) 8pt, he was a nice deer and he is hot on a doe. Behind him is a small fork buck who keeps trying to sneak in. They are 150 yards going in circles in the field. I grab the grunt tube and let it go, well nothing. I snort weeze, that gets his attention, but the doe is now working south toward the field edge. He pays no attention and goes after her. Gets to the field edge and starts making scrapes and rubs like crazy. I never intended to shoot the buck, but man did it get exciting in a hurry! Well after putting the binos down I notice that I must have got the attention of a small 130 inch ten and he is 50 yards in front of me. What does he do, walk right into the draw/finger where my stand is and I swear, tears up every tree under me! I didn't get out of the stand until 7:30 because he just wouldn't leave!

It was an awesome night. Beans coming out on field to my east, which has been having a lot of does show up. THE ACTION IS STARTING!


----------



## bruns51401 (Feb 16, 2010)

you guys are still on beans down there hell i would say 80% or better up by me are done with it all


----------



## hawkeyestate (Nov 23, 2009)

bruns51401 said:


> you guys are still on beans down there hell i would say 80% or better up by me are done with it all


At least 80%. Most guys have been working ground for a week or better already in the nw/north central.


----------



## bowtech88swack (Jul 31, 2011)

not much crops left in the field in central... 80% plus out.


----------



## skyleralan (Nov 2, 2010)

bowtech88swack said:


> not much crops left in the field in central... 80% plus out.


I know the southwest corner of the state got a lot more rain than the eastern part of the state. My wife is from Albia and that dry August really burnt up the crops.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm excited for tomorrow, deer were out moving everywhere tonight. Going to do a little pheasant hunting too.


----------



## Iowa-lefty (Mar 15, 2006)

I hunted tonight after work and saw one small buck about 10 minutes before last light. I was really hoping to shot another doe tonight, maybe tomorrow.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

I'd say 99.9% of the corn & beans are out around here...Well honestly I think ALL the beans are out and from what I've seen all the corn it out as well. 
Hunted this morning, few does and a little half rack buck that used to be a 6pt. I've seen like 3-4 bucks in the past week that were broke all to pieces so there must be something around big enough to bust them all up "even though I havent seen it". Hung another stand tonight so I didnt hunt, but I'll be back at it tomorrow I guess.


----------



## bowtech88swack (Jul 31, 2011)

APAsuphan said:


> I'm excited for tomorrow, deer were out moving everywhere tonight. Going to do a little pheasant hunting too.


you have pheasants in your area? I don't think I have seen one in 3 years.

I am heading out in the morning.


----------



## CaptPete (Nov 27, 2004)

bowtech88swack said:


> you have pheasants in your area? I don't think I have seen one in 3 years.
> 
> I am heading out in the morning.


That's what I was thinking also. Saw one rooster early this spring and that's it. I'm headed out in about 1/2 an hour....good luck to everybody today.


----------



## nnelzon23 (Mar 19, 2011)

My brother just called. He said he watched a doe stand for a decent 8 point buck in SW Iowa this morning. Its on boys and girls.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

bowtech88swack said:


> you have pheasants in your area? I don't think I have seen one in 3 years.
> 
> I am heading out in the morning.


Lol ya we do not many but a few. Got one this morning saw 4 other roosters.

Saw a couple of 2.5s fighting this morning from the stand. Also saw a decent 8 with a doe pinned down in the wide open.


----------



## bowtech88swack (Jul 31, 2011)

saw does, does and more does about 20 in all, only one small spike


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Should have 5 birds today we are a little rusty lol.


----------



## hawkeyestate (Nov 23, 2009)

CaptPete said:


> That's what I was thinking also. Saw one rooster early this spring and that's it. I'm headed out in about 1/2 an hour....good luck to everybody today.


Right now our population is as low as it's ever been, but 5 of us still limited out by 11.


----------



## skyleralan (Nov 2, 2010)

Wow, I have had back to back awesome hunts. This morning, I got into a new stand I have NEVER sat in until this morning it sets on the edge of my sanctuary just across a small creek. Got settled in and rattled at 8AM. five minutes later, a 140 inch (or better) 9 pt, with super long brow tines steps out of a thicket and starts to make a scrape. He had a split g3 on his right side and unlike most SW Iowa bucks, had a much darker brown rack. He didn't have much width, but had pretty good mass and tine length. I would age him at 3.5 years. He starts to circle down wind and while he was looking away I reach for my bow and not sure what caught his eye, but he gives me the "stare down". He was at 10 yards and you could tell he was on edge. He was heading towards a mock scrape I made when this all occurred. I truthfully didn't intend to shoot this buck and have never seen him on the farm. After the stare down (3-4 minutes) he slowly turns and heads back toward the creek. 30 minutes pass, and I rattle in a small fork buck. Same thing occurs, he works down off the ridge and across the creek. Takes the same trail behind my stand at 10 yards and freezes at the exact spot as the nice 9pt. Another 30 minutes passes and along the fence line of the timber here comes my first true "shooter" of the season. I was not able to see his exact number of points, but he had the tine length and mass. I gave him some contact grunts and got his attention. He worked along the other side of the creek. I got more aggressive and snort weezed, he froze and looked, but after that he trotted off east up the ridge and out of my life! After that, no more close encounters accept for 2 does and another small buck.

Total, I saw 8 deer. 5 bucks and three does, it is obvious that they are moving and getting aggressive! I expected to see a lot of does coming back from the fields and back to bed hoping to find a buck chasing. Instead, I find several bucks out cruising! Temps got warm around 11 and I got out stand. Suppose to be in low 60's I think still too hot for all day. If the wife lets me, I am going to go out to another stand for a PM field next to a fresh cut bean field.

I hope that 9pt doesn't come back to haunt me. I seriously thought long and hard about him. Last year, I had a similar experience where I had a 140 inch buck and gave him the pass. I did see bigger bucks later, but never got a great opportunity.


----------



## lastcast33 (Mar 8, 2008)

Would you guys say the most of the crops in SW Iowa are out? Just curious, heading up this Firday for a week of hunting. Sure looking forward to it!!!!


----------



## skyleralan (Nov 2, 2010)

lastcast33 said:


> Would you guys say the most of the crops in SW Iowa are out? Just curious, heading up this Firday for a week of hunting. Sure looking forward to it!!!!


I would say about 50-75%. We got more moisture than the Eastern and Central part of the state. I would think though in the next week to two weeks that it all will be out. What part of SW Iowa, or where are you going to be at?

My past two sits, have been very productive. Have seen my biggest deer on hoof thus far.


----------



## BuckWyld (May 5, 2006)

Whacked another slick head this morning. Straight headhunting now. I did watch a 120" buck dog the heck out of 3 does this morning, but they did not pay him any attention. Alot of does moving this morning with no bucks in tow. Alot of new scrapes showing up. The only response I got to rattleing was a spike. Another week or so and it should bust wide open.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Had an awesome hunt tonight! Saw 4 bucks and over 10 does. 2 of the bucks were dogging does hard. I passed a nice buck that would be close to pope. Also saw the last buck I posted in here. He is a great buck! Probably a 4.5 that will go around 150", his mass is actually pretty decent. He would just not respond to any type of calling. Oh well I think I can kill him if I hunt smart.


----------



## bruns51401 (Feb 16, 2010)

shot my limit today ended up with 7 birds total.......with four guys saw more than enough roosters for all 4 of us to limit out i would say we saw in all about 20 roosters and probly 40-50 hens was a awsome day had my 2 brittneys out my buddy had 2 labs and his buddy had a dam good short hair........on a deer hunting note seen a nice 8 point chasing 3 does accross a bean fiels


----------



## Stryder (Oct 7, 2009)

This morning was a bust, but saw plenty after sunset. Just not close enough or didnt present a shot. Heard two bucks fighting and saw 2 does being chased thru CRP by a small 6pt. Only came across a couple of scrapes, but havent seen any rubs yet. It's close, but not quite ready yet.


----------



## bowtech88swack (Jul 31, 2011)

slow evening for me, seen 2 does about 100yds out... oh well, back at it in the morning. Good Luck Everyone!


----------



## MATHEWS2005 (Jan 9, 2010)

I had to do some chores for the land owner this afternoon but when I was done I drove around his property and seen a nice 145-150" buck right on the heels of 3 Doe's. Then I seen 2 young bucks chasing 2 Doe's a mile down the road. I have 2 stands already on the property but I'm going to use my climber and setup in a different location in the morning and see what happens.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Today SUCKED in my neck of the woods... Saw 1 doe all morning and nothing this afternoon even though I was hunting a shelf with a hot scrape line... Think I'm gonna take the day off tomorrow.

sent from my mobile porn viewing device!!!


----------



## kyates80 (Mar 16, 2011)

Went out tonight, and seen alot of deer. Up on their feet from the time I hit the stand to the time I climbed down. Cant wait for the morning!!!


----------



## SJunior (Jun 16, 2011)

Gray fox has been hanging around my stand, hope he comes back next Saturday when season opens. Grunted a little 10 in this evening and he didn't want to leave, hope his daddy will do the same soon. Been very disappointed in the number of deer here this year.


----------



## pozoutdoors (Jan 17, 2010)

I'll be out in the morning. And for the next two weeks. I've got some good trail cam pics of some dandys in the day light. I will post some pics when i shoot one of them. It will be a great vacation!!!!


----------



## lastcast33 (Mar 8, 2008)

skyleralan said:


> I would say about 50-75%. We got more moisture than the Eastern and Central part of the state. I would think though in the next week to two weeks that it all will be out. What part of SW Iowa, or where are you going to be at?
> 
> My past two sits, have been very productive. Have seen my biggest deer on hoof thus far.


Thanks for the info. We will be hunting in the Hamburg, and Farragut area. Haven't been in a few years but it was awesome last time I was there.


----------



## highwaynorth (Feb 17, 2005)

I saw 5 bucks this morning and not one single doe.


----------



## CaptPete (Nov 27, 2004)

Hunted until about 10am yesterday morning & I saw one little fork horn. Saw 1 deer last night right at dark and couldn't tell what it was...what ever it was, it didn't have a very big body. Headed out this AM in about 1/2 an hour...hope it's more eventful than yesterday.

Also to all you guys shooting your limit of birds.....You suck!  For the last 2-3 years , I have hardly seen 3 birds in a year, let alone kill 3 in day.


----------



## MATHEWS2005 (Jan 9, 2010)

Let's Get 'R Done boys!!!!! This is what we been waiting for.This is my First day of my 15 day vacation and I'm headed to my stand right now. I'm going to try a little Estrus scent this morning and see what happens.


----------



## 2Hunde (Apr 2, 2011)

Just got settled in the stand, I'll keep you all posted


----------



## 2Hunde (Apr 2, 2011)

Update: a couple little guys are chasing, that's about it so far, starting to rain, yippee!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Crap I had him coming in but a damn doe took off and he followed.


----------



## gravy4 (Sep 3, 2009)

I sat all day yesterday and only saw 1 small 6pt, He was just wandering around, First time I did not see any Doe's and this farm is full of them. Where o Where have they all gone. I cant get back into stand until Friday this SUCKS. Wife's car needs brakes and I have a full week of work ahead before I am off for a week. Please Mister Big be Standing by my one of my Stands next Week.


----------



## SJunior (Jun 16, 2011)

Woke up to rain so I didn't go this morning.


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

sat morning i had 5 does and a 130ish buck come by. the buck didnt seem to have any real interest in them, but he was following. then in the afternoon i saw 3 bucks, but no shooters. my vacation starts nov 3rd until nov 13th.

good luck to everyone.

Tony


----------



## CaptPete (Nov 27, 2004)

Sat in the rain for 3 hr. and saw 1 fork just before shooting time...if he hadn't of walked right under the tree I wouldn't have been able to see he had any kind of a rack. Couldn't see to shoot until about 15 minutes later with the clouds and rain. Saw a yearling about all by herself about 8:30 and that was it. My vacation started Friday afternoon...hope it picks up quick.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

I gut shot the one I was talking about earlier at 9 am. Going to give him a ton of time. I hate this part about bowhunting should have made a better shot.


----------



## SJunior (Jun 16, 2011)

Good luck, hope you find him.


----------



## skyleralan (Nov 2, 2010)

highwaynorth said:


> I saw 5 bucks this morning and not one single doe.


 I saw 6 bucks, one small 8 and the other 5 were either a spike or a fork buck. To top that off, two of them bedded within 30 yards and they took over an hour and half to leave!

Sat 80 acres seperated from the rest of our family farm this morning. The weather said it was suppose to be cooler this morning and it started out quick with 4 of the bucks coming in when I rattled for the first time. It didn't take long for it to start sprinkling and like I said, with it warmer today it didn't take long for the temps to rise.

Going out tonight to sit one of my PM stand hope I have a similar experience in this stand like I did this past Thursday.


----------



## bowtech88swack (Jul 31, 2011)

APAsuphan said:


> I gut shot the one I was talking about earlier at 9 am. Going to give him a ton of time. I hate this part about bowhunting should have made a better shot.


Hope you get him... keeps us updated!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

SJunior said:


> Good luck, hope you find him.





bowtech88swack said:


> Hope you get him... keeps us updated!


Thanks guys, will do.


----------



## MATHEWS2005 (Jan 9, 2010)

APAsuphan said:


> I gut shot the one I was talking about earlier at 9 am. Going to give him a ton of time. I hate this part about bowhunting should have made a better shot.


I feel your pain man, we all been there done that. I sure hope you find him.


----------



## Deerman1 (Feb 26, 2005)

APA,

you handled it perfect. you will find him, just be patient. It happens to us all, I wounded a doe the other day too. ducked the string, and I hit her through the straps. keep us updated!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

MATHEWS2005 said:


> I feel your pain man, we all been there done that. I sure hope you find him.


Thanks man.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Deerman1 said:


> APA,
> 
> you handled it perfect. you will find him, just be patient. It happens to us all, I wounded a doe the other day too. ducked the string, and I hit her through the straps. keep us updated!


Will do, thanks for the encouragement.


----------



## MATHEWS2005 (Jan 9, 2010)

MATHEWS2005 said:


> Let's Get 'R Done boys!!!!! This is what we been waiting for.This is my First day of my 15 day vacation and I'm headed to my stand right now. I'm going to try a little Estrus scent this morning and see what happens.


 I only seen one 135"-140" ish this morning at 9:30 and he was running a scrape line. I took the time to move one of my stands today closer to the scrape line. Ive seen 6 different buck running this trail. I'm hoping to have my tag filled by Friday at the latest.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

APAsuphan said:


> I gut shot the one I was talking about earlier at 9 am. Going to give him a ton of time. I hate this part about bowhunting should have made a better shot.


Good luck man, just give him a bunch of time... 
Local guy here in town shot a 10 with a bunch of stickers on him yesterday afternoon.. They scored him at 147" I think it was... Pretty decent buck for around here.


----------



## bruns51401 (Feb 16, 2010)

hey j daddy where abouts did he shot him????


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Lake City...


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

APAsuphan said:


> I gut shot the one I was talking about earlier at 9 am. Going to give him a ton of time. I hate this part about bowhunting should have made a better shot.


Good luck finding him. It happens.


----------



## Miller07 (Feb 3, 2010)

Any luck APAsuphan?


----------



## pozoutdoors (Jan 17, 2010)

I rattled up three little bucks this morning. Went out this afternoon. Well, some *****hole stole my two ladder stands and two trail cams. I don't know who did it (yet). But, they do drink bud-light. They had better hope I don't find out who they are!! Not happy to say the least!!!! I think I will leave it at that.


----------



## 2Hunde (Apr 2, 2011)

Did you find him?


----------



## MATHEWS2005 (Jan 9, 2010)

Is anyone hunting tomorrow morning?


----------



## waylonb19 (Aug 17, 2005)

2Hunde said:


> Did you find him?


He found him.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1612064&page=2


----------



## Afree (Sep 20, 2007)

I saw 6 different bucks tonight later on, all 2.5 year olds. 

Big boys should be up on their feet soon. Buddy here at school arrowed a 150" 10 pointer this evening however.


----------



## brutus82 (Jun 9, 2006)

MATHEWS2005 said:


> Is anyone hunting tomorrow morning?


I'll be out in the morning.


----------



## dtprice (Feb 26, 2010)

It's starting. Was gone all weekend and was tired, but the wind was right for the one stand that I thought would capitalize the best this year. Was a bit windy, but I told my wife, "I can't shoot one if I'm not in my stand." We've got a 5yr old, a 3yr old and a 6mo old, so she's been eager for me to get one so she can have her partner back at night. Well, about 6:10, the wind started to die down. I heard a couple grunts coming from the direction of the next property over, so I thought there was a hunter there. About 30 sec later, I hear footsteps trotting in. 

I turn to the right and see a big body but he's going thru the brush. I look closer and see some thick tines, so I thought, I'm shooting. I drew my bow and aimed at the clearing that I knew he'd enter if he stayed on the same trail. I never did see the width or height, just how heavy the antlers were and that it was a big deer. 

He trotted the whole way, probably 60yds, with his nose to the ground until he stepped into my window. I mouth grunted him to stop him and he froze. I dropped a 507grn FMJ with a 2blade Rage right thru his boiler. He jumped, did a mule kick and took off. I watched him run about 50yds and then start walking. I pulled out, went and ate supper and called a buddy. We went back in about 2 hours after he was shot. Found the blood again and easily walked the next 70yds he went down a ravine and back up the other side. Not a monster, but a mature buck and I'm happy with him.


----------



## dtprice (Feb 26, 2010)

Another one.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Found him


----------



## MATHEWS2005 (Jan 9, 2010)

APAsuphan said:


> Found him


Great!!!!! Nice Buck. How far did he travel?


----------



## MATHEWS2005 (Jan 9, 2010)

brutus82 said:


> I'll be out in the morning.


I'll be in the stand too and I'm pretty excited. I'm trying to decide if I want to do a all day sit.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

MATHEWS2005 said:


> Great!!!!! Nice Buck. How far did he travel?


He made it about 300 yards, found three different spots with a bunch of blood, there was no blood at the impact spot basically just had to do a grid search. Found him in some of the thickest stuff in there. 8 hours seemed to work good, guessing he had been dead for a couple of hours.


----------



## 2Hunde (Apr 2, 2011)

Congrats


----------



## dtprice (Feb 26, 2010)

APA, man that's a cool looking rack, the more I look at it. Do you have a shot of it from front, it looks tall. Are you gonna mount it or at least do a Euro mount? I'd have to mount that deer, but maybe you've got several on the wall already.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

dtprice said:


> APA, man that's a cool looking rack, the more I look at it. Do you have a shot of it from front, it looks tall. Are you gonna mount it or at least do a Euro mount? I'd have to mount that deer, but maybe you've got several on the wall already.


Thanks guys! I'm really torn if I should mount him or not, he is definetly not my biggest but he is a real solid buck. I will probably atleast do some kind of euro if I don't do a shoulder mount. I will post a bunch more field pics when I get done with work.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

My uncle shot this nice 8 on Saturday, they are starting to drop like flys boys!


----------



## Stryder (Oct 7, 2009)

One the way home from work, 4:30.....lone doe in corn field feeding while being watched over by a 140-150 TALL 8pt.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Dad is in the stand right now, and has watched a nice buck breed a doe 5 different times.


----------



## bowtech88swack (Jul 31, 2011)

congrats APA way to stick with it, nice buck!

Nice buck dtprice, congrats!


----------



## bowtech88swack (Jul 31, 2011)

I'll be hitting the woods pretty hard over the next couple of weeks. I have half days Wed, Thur, & Fri. Then I don't have to be back to work until November 17th. I am pumped!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

bowtech88swack said:


> congrats APA way to stick with it, nice buck!
> 
> Nice buck dtprice, congrats!


Thanks man!


----------



## skyleralan (Nov 2, 2010)

You guys will all these days off are really making a teacher jealous!


----------



## MATHEWS2005 (Jan 9, 2010)

*Iowa Buck Down*

Got one tonight guys!!! He's no monster but he did not make it across the river.He came in with a small forked buck and gave me a perfect 20yd. shot. I know I should of held out for a bigger Buck but man, I just got burned out.Next year Im not even going to start hunting until Nov.1st.


----------



## CaptPete (Nov 27, 2004)

I sat til noon yesterday and only saw 3 does and they were all together.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

MATHEWS2005 said:


> Got one tonight guys!!! He's no monster but he did not make it across the river.He came in with a small forked buck and gave me a perfect 20yd. shot. I know I should of held out for a bigger Buck but man, I just got burned out.Next year Im not even going to start hunting until Nov.1st.


Congrats!


----------



## jjm1975 (May 17, 2009)

I lost a nice 8 point 2 days ago. I had him at 30 yds broadside but when i shot he turned a little into me. It turned into a quartering to shot and my shot hit is shoulder. i tracked him through the thicket out to an opening and a CRP field but completely lost blood. I went back the next morning but just could not find blood. i did grids, circles, and went into the CRP but the blood just stopped. I am pretty torn up about it. THis is the first deer i have lost. I created a video about it.

http://vimeo.com/31393152


----------



## DocRay (Aug 4, 2005)

jjm1975 said:


> I lost a nice 8 point 2 days ago. I had him at 30 yds broadside but when i shot he turned a little into me. It turned into a quartering to shot and my shot hit is shoulder. i tracked him through the thicket out to an opening and a CRP field but completely lost blood. I went back the next morning but just could not find blood. i did grids, circles, and went into the CRP but the blood just stopped. I am pretty torn up about it. THis is the first deer i have lost. I created a video about it.
> 
> http://vimeo.com/31393152


It sounds like you did your best. What you just showed in that video was better than most of the blood trail I just got out of a one lung/liver hit on an adult doe last weekend. I'm not blaming the broadhead at all but I am curious, what broadhead are you using? Did you pass through? Was the blood coming out the entrance or exit side?

Running circles or grids by yourself isn't easy, it really really helps to have a few guys once the blood dries up.


----------



## jjm1975 (May 17, 2009)

Not to start the angry mob but it was a Rage 2 broad head.


----------



## jjm1975 (May 17, 2009)

It was a right shoulder hit that only entered about 3 inches. I got the rest of the arrow back on the ground. He jumped and broke it off on a tree.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

jjm1975 said:


> It was a right shoulder hit that only entered about 3 inches. I got the rest of the arrow back on the ground. He jumped and broke it off on a tree.


Sounds like exactly what happened to my dad a few years back on a stud 9 point. He was using the 2 blade rage and hit the front shoulder, arrow got around 3 inches of penetration and we never found him. He also had a similar result on another good buck that year, needless to say he has switched broadheads.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

You hit that front shoulder just right and it doesn't matter what head your shooting... I've shot them right there with a Muzzy and other fixed blade heads with similar results... Sucks but if you get in the shoulder it can happen with any head.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

J-Daddy said:


> You hit that front shoulder just right and it doesn't matter what head your shooting... I've shot them right there with a Muzzy and other fixed blade heads with similar results... Sucks but if you get in the shoulder it can happen with any head.


Oh ya for sure, doesnt help to have a big cut expandable there though, we also later realized he wasn't shooting enough KE for them.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

APAsuphan said:


> Oh ya for sure, doesnt help to have a big cut expandable there though, we also later realized he wasn't shooting enough KE for them.


Yeah low KE setups and Rage heads ain't a good combo... I'm shooting them this year but with my 70lbs EVO I don't worry about that much. Pretty much the only reason I'm shooting them this year is because the new Trophytaker/Ulmer mechanical isn't out yet... When it hits the market that's what I'll be shooting.

sent from my mobile porn viewing device!!!


----------



## dtprice (Feb 26, 2010)

bowtech88swack said:


> congrats APA way to stick with it, nice buck!
> 
> Nice buck dtprice, congrats!


Thanks. I'm hoping for a big guy one of these years. I've played around the low 130's now a couple years. Maybe late season I'll get my chance at a monster. I've got a spot all picked out for it and I'm not stepping foot in there until after slug season and the snow is deep. A local farmer leaves a strip of corn on the other side of the road and late season, they all yard up together and cross right at dark, but they're on their feet and moving thru timber long before, I just need to get in the right spot. I passed on probably a 170class deer there a couple years ago because he was at 45yds walking and I had a 132" 10pt 20yds away from me, so I took the higher percentage shot. Now that I have a buck, I'm just gonna wait it out and only shoot when I can get a deer I can throw up on the wall.


----------



## DocRay (Aug 4, 2005)

Well, I doubt the buck is dead, sholder hit shouldn't be fatal I wouldn't think. 
I only asked because I'm using slick tricks. I haven't put perfect hits on the two deer I've killed this year (both a little high and back), but I haven't had good blood trails at all, even getting at least one lung on both of them.

My dad's buddy has a theory that if they're standing weird and their skin is stretched when you hit them that the wounds can close back up when the skin goes back to where it normally is. This makes sense to me and would explain some issues. Found both of the deer, so I'm happy there. But I'm thinking about switching to a 3-blade muzzy.


----------



## dtprice (Feb 26, 2010)

MATHEWS2005 said:


> Got one tonight guys!!! He's no monster but he did not make it across the river.He came in with a small forked buck and gave me a perfect 20yd. shot. I know I should of held out for a bigger Buck but man, I just got burned out.Next year Im not even going to start hunting until Nov.1st.


Good job. I know what it feels like to hunt that hard the early part of the season. I did it to myself this year and is part of the reason that I settled on the buck I shot. The wife was a widow to the woods for the last month and our three kids(all 5 and under) were burning her out by herself. It was fun finally getting to take my oldest out this year some though. We had a blast. Hopefully I can get him bundled up and out in the snow with me later in the season too. Ground blinds are great. I'd never hunted with one before, but I knew that was going to be the only way I could mask his movement, so I got one this year. I love it. Protects them from the wind and does a decent job of scent containment also.


----------



## dtprice (Feb 26, 2010)

Believe me, I'm not defending Rage heads, because I was very leary of buying them, but I decided to take a risk and try them this year. I got the 2blade 2" ones. My entrance wound was right behind the front shoulder and because of how he was standing, my exit wound came out the other shoulder. The head passed thru and the arrow was buried in the ground on the other side at the same angle that I shot it at. It did bend one of the blades though. I wouldn't say that I'm a firm believer in them over fixed blades, but mine worked flawlessly, even going thru the opposite shoulder. I am shooting a heavy arrow though and at a long draw length so I get decent speed. I'm hoping to get some more "testing" done this year with them to see if I'll stick with them or go with a fixed blade next year.


----------



## dgblum (Oct 5, 2006)

Anyone planning to be in the tree tomorrow morning when the cold front rolls through? I have the morning off and I am hoping the rain doesn't start in Central Iowa until noonish. They should be on their feet!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

dgblum said:


> Anyone planning to be in the tree tomorrow morning when the cold front rolls through? I have the morning off and I am hoping the rain doesn't start in Central Iowa until noonish. They should be on their feet!


Should be a good day, good luck!


----------



## D-TRAIN (Dec 1, 2004)

Rain and snow tomorrow! Looks like its just gonna be a nasty day. Too bad I tagged one opening day and will be stuck in class! :-(


----------



## 2Hunde (Apr 2, 2011)

I will be headed down to my farm in southern iowa thursday-sunday.


----------



## hawkeyestate (Nov 23, 2009)

Should be finally getting out tommorrow for the first time all year. Hopefully my new Bloodsport gets in tonight. Kinda feel like I hit the lottery, my dad went out on a service call yesterday to a guy that farms about 300 acres along some pretty thick timber. Nobody hunts his ground, and he's one of the few guys that still has standing corn left. I guess the deer do a pretty good number on his corn as well, so the guy said the sooner I'm out there the better.


----------



## skyleralan (Nov 2, 2010)

My son had surgery today, so it was a rough day not sure if I will make it out any this week or not. Tomorrow sounds like it could be magical for anyone who is in the woods early.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

There is a buck up on our stomping grounds that has been with the same doe since Saturday! He wont leave her alone, I think they are both getting a little sore lol!


----------



## dac (Jun 27, 2003)

I might have to pass I have spent to many rainy days setting in a stand, not to mention you better make a good shot or you got your work cut out for ya.


----------



## pozoutdoors (Jan 17, 2010)

I will be out in the morning. The thieves didn't see one of my stands that has been there for about ten years!!! I guess ladders are easier to spot and the camera's were near by. Yes, i'm still pissed!!!


----------



## SJunior (Jun 16, 2011)

Got a little trigger happy this evening and shot a little guy, got my landowners tag filled anyway. Still got a chance for the big guy.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

SJunior said:


> Got a little trigger happy this evening and shot a little guy, got my landowners tag filled anyway. Still got a chance for the big guy.


Haha I wish I had a landowners tag. I got a tad trigger happy as well and shot a nice 135" ten point. Guess I'm going to have to wait for late season to go after a monster if there is one around that is.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

I spent 3 peaceful hours this evening & saw NOTHING. Lots of new/fresh rubs though. My South end of property Stand. Still some corn on this side.


----------



## BCU_Archer (Oct 9, 2006)

Made it out this morning in eastern ia and didn't see a thing. Its supposed to get cold and nasty tonight and tomorrow so hopefully friday morning will be good. Getting more bucks on camera but its mostly during the night


----------



## seiowabow (Dec 19, 2010)

Woke up late today, didnt get in the truck until 7:30. I decided to just try and sneak into the woods and try some rattling. I was halfway up my ladder, when I saw a monster run past me. I hurried up to my stand, pulled my bow up, and nocked an arrow. Just then this guy ran up the hill and stopped at 52yds. Let the Grizz Trick fly and dbl lunged him. He went about 60 yds and dropped. Not the buck I was hoping for, but hey, he's not too bad. One of his brows was recently broke from fighting. Stlll was a little bloody.


----------



## brutus82 (Jun 9, 2006)

Great looking buck man! Congrats!


----------



## MATHEWS2005 (Jan 9, 2010)

Seiowabow, Congrats!!!! That's a fine looking Buck!!!!


----------



## gravy4 (Sep 3, 2009)

Nice Buck I wouldn't have passed him either


----------



## dgblum (Oct 5, 2006)

My buddy shot a neat looking buck this morning from the ground. He grunted and snort-wheezed him to 30 yards before making the shot.

Large bodied deer with some neat character to the rack. He did have double split brows at one point.

The bucks are starting to fall! Time to get out there!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Nice bucks guys!


----------



## CaptPete (Nov 27, 2004)

I sat this morning til the thunder told me to leave...made it until 10:45. I saw one little spike. About the same as yesterday...2 yearling does. It been raining pretty good here all afternoon. The way it sounds this stuff is suppose to last through most of the night then be gone by morning. I hope tomorrow is more active than the last couple of days.


----------



## highwaynorth (Feb 17, 2005)

I hunt in eastern Iowa. I was out till 10:30 and didn't see anything moving.


----------



## mmyers (Aug 6, 2006)

Here is my sweet November buck.


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

Starting tomorrow have the next 11 days off. I am going big or nothing at all.
I might shoot a do if i get a shot. 

Tony


----------



## iawalleyeguy (Aug 10, 2009)

Slow morning here in NW Iowa didn"t see a thing, but had a sparrow hawk try to land on me a


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

iawalleyeguy said:


> Slow morning here in NW Iowa didn"t see a thing, but had a sparrow hawk try to land on me a


A slow day in Iowa is what...3 or 4 Booners in range?


----------



## hawkeyestate (Nov 23, 2009)

iawalleyeguy said:


> Slow morning here in NW Iowa didn"t see a thing, but had a sparrow hawk try to land on me a


Hope you were wearing a safety harness, I think if a hawk landed on me on a slow day I'd prolly jump off my stand.


----------



## BuckWyld (May 5, 2006)

Next week is the week boys. .......


----------



## bowtech88swack (Jul 31, 2011)

nice job on the bucks fellas, I couldn't brave it out this evening.


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

Yeah i agree. I hit a 160" in front of the should last saturday but couldn't find him. Tracked spotty blood for 200 yards. Did grunt in 8 bucks though. Hopefully he decides to come back by a stand.


----------



## pozoutdoors (Jan 17, 2010)

I thought I would share. Jennifer Pudenz (Editor of the Iowa Sportsman mag.) and Her dad Mike got it done last weekend. Two very nice bucks.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Those are awesome bucks!!


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

yeah awesome bucks and I see her dad took out the whole family.


----------



## PSDeerHunter (Oct 27, 2006)

very nice!


----------



## IowaSwitchback (Feb 5, 2006)

NY911 said:


> A slow day in Iowa is what...3 or 4 Booners in range?


Your watching to much TV.


----------



## Fred74 (Sep 27, 2005)

NY911 said:


> A slow day in Iowa is what...3 or 4 Booners in range?


Although there's been a book buck shot in every county in Iowa, NW Iowa isn't necessarily a big buck hotspot.


----------



## CaptPete (Nov 27, 2004)

NY911 said:


> A slow day in Iowa is what...3 or 4 Booners in range?


If that's true I must not be in the right spot or doing something completely wrong. The biggest buck I've had in range was a LITTLE 6pt. that might hit 45". The biggest I've actually seen was a basket 8 that would be lucky to make 60".

The rain is done here, but the wind is still blowing pretty good. I'll be heading out in about 45 minutes.


----------



## Auctionia22 (Sep 21, 2011)

I sat last night and that was a cold cold rain. saw about 16 does total all around 100 yards. two days ago had a small 6 point walk in to about 20 yards and watch me hang a stand. Hopefully its a sign of good things to come


----------



## dac (Jun 27, 2003)

NY911 said:


> A slow day in Iowa is what...3 or 4 Booners in range?[/QUOTE
> 
> As with most things in life the way they are perceived and the way they truly are, are two different things.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Haha guys NY911 is just messing around!


----------



## iowagiants90 (Aug 30, 2008)

Lol i know hes joking but out of states think its just two easy! there not a booner around every tree in IOWA!!


----------



## D Murk (Sep 23, 2009)

Sat this morning in NE Iowa. Saw 3 smaller bucks all chasing does, hopefully the big boys will be chasing soon


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

iowagiants90 said:


> Lol i know hes joking but out of states think its just two easy! there not a booner around every tree in IOWA!!


That's for sure... I'm lucky if I see one per season.


----------



## hawkeyestate (Nov 23, 2009)

iowagiants90 said:


> Lol i know hes joking but out of states think its just two easy! there not a booner around every tree in IOWA!!


 Maybe not every tree, but I do live in NW-NC Iowa which easily has the lowest deer density of the state, and I see at least 10-15 every year. I know a guy in one of the lowest producing counties in the state that has about 10 booner's on his wall that have never been registered. Theres also plenty of 150s-60s an a couple over 170 bucks taken around here every year as well, yet according to the b&c club we haven't even had 20 in history. I'd say most the big bucks don't even ever get put into the registry. As well as the far NW side of the state there have been some real big deer taken, 2 years ago a guy that goes to the same bow shop I do shot a 235 non-typical. I don't have pictures of it, but the deer has been on this site before.

With that being said tho the biggest I've ever shot is only 130, and I hunt pretty good ground. Deer around here stay nocturnal for the most part, and the big ones are all ghost bucks. We had a 160 in shotgun season disappear in the middle of a flat section with 8 guys around it.


----------



## bruns51401 (Feb 16, 2010)

nw iowa isnt bad but deffinately not like sw iowa and se iowa the cherokee area has good hunting along with the peterson area.....on a side note saw a big one on my hunting ground outside of glidden and he was a really nice 8 saw him 45 min ago had a doe 5 ft. from him bedded up......they were moving this morning today woulda been a good all day sit with the rain stoping and cold temps today im going 2 say today was the day


----------



## dgblum (Oct 5, 2006)

hawkeyestate said:


> Maybe not every tree, but I do live in NW-NC Iowa which easily has the lowest deer density of the state, and I see at least 10-15 every year. I know a guy in one of the lowest producing counties in the state that has about 10 booner's on his wall that have never been registered. Theres also plenty of 150s-60s an a couple over 170 bucks taken around here every year as well, yet according to the b&c club we haven't even had 20 in history. I'd say most the big bucks don't even ever get put into the registry. As well as the far NW side of the state there have been some real big deer taken, 2 years ago a guy that goes to the same bow shop I do shot a 235 non-typical. I don't have pictures of it, but the deer has been on this site before.
> 
> With that being said tho the biggest I've ever shot is only 130, and I hunt pretty good ground. Deer around here stay nocturnal for the most part, and the big ones are all ghost bucks. We had a 160 in shotgun season disappear in the middle of a flat section with 8 guys around it.


Wow man! You see 10-15 B&C bucks/year?! That's incredible. The B&C minimums are 160" for a typical and 185" for a non-typical. If you see that many every year I'd say your odds are good at putting one down soon. Stick with it!

http://www.boone-crockett.org/bgRecords/records_minimums.asp?area=bgRecords&ID=416327E9&se=1&te=1

Maybe you mean Pope & Young? I could understand you seeing 10-15 P&Y deer/year.

http://www.pope-young.org/minimum-scores_charts.asp


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

dgblum said:


> Wow man! You see 10-15 B&C bucks/year?! That's incredible. The B&C minimums are 160" for a typical and 185" for a non-typical. If you see that many every year I'd say your odds are good at putting one down soon. Stick with it!
> 
> http://www.boone-crockett.org/bgRecords/records_minimums.asp?area=bgRecords&ID=416327E9&se=1&te=1
> 
> ...


Lol ya I easily see that many every year too! Most of them are in march at hy-vee hall!


----------



## hawkeyestate (Nov 23, 2009)

dgblum said:


> Wow man! You see 10-15 B&C bucks/year?! That's incredible. The B&C minimums are 160" for a typical and 185" for a non-typical. If you see that many every year I'd say your odds are good at putting one down soon. Stick with it!
> 
> http://www.boone-crockett.org/bgRecords/records_minimums.asp?area=bgRecords&ID=416327E9&se=1&te=1
> 
> ...


For some reason I was thinking it was just 135", so yeah the 10-15 is a bit off. I prolly see 5-6 that'd be able to get in. One of the counties that we farm quite a bit in tho has 1 registered in it's history, and theres a few shot every year that have never been put in. We had a 170"+ symetrical 12 that was walking right in front of our combine last year for about 3 rounds. Best looking deer I've ever seen alive in person. It's like that every year we see quite a few big bucks during harvest, but once we get the corn out you can never find them 

My uncle ended up getting a 164" 2nd season shotgun that I had seen coyote hunting, and the deer we had in front of the combine that night dwarfed it.


----------



## dgblum (Oct 5, 2006)

hawkeyestate said:


> For some reason I was thinking it was just 135", so yeah the 10-15 is a bit off. I prolly see 5-6 that'd be able to get in. One of the counties that we farm quite a bit in tho has 1 registered in it's history, and theres a few shot every year that have never been put in. We had a 170"+ symetrical 12 that was walking right in front of our combine last year for about 3 rounds. Best looking deer I've ever seen alive in person. It's like that every year we see quite a few big bucks during harvest, but once we get the corn out you can never find them
> 
> My uncle ended up getting a 164" 2nd season shotgun that I had seen coyote hunting, and the deer we had in front of the combine that night dwarfed it.


That's amazing man. I know I have not seen 5-6 legit B&C bucks in my entire life. Sounds like you are in the right spot....only a matter of time I guess!


----------



## huntindad (May 17, 2006)

1 more day and I'll be heading up to South Central Iowa to do some Public land hunting for about 10 days! Hopefully it doesn't take that long to get the job done. I can't wait! 
good luck to all you guys. 

And as far as being an out of stater, I have to agree, there probably isn't one around every tree, but the chances are a heck of alot better than here in Arkansas. Just the possibilty gets me excited.


----------



## hawkeyestate (Nov 23, 2009)

dgblum said:


> That's amazing man. I know I have not seen 5-6 legit B&C bucks in my entire life. Sounds like you are in the right spot....only a matter of time I guess!


 Really never used to be this way, 10-12 years ago when I first started hunting a 125" buck would be a monster around here. With the big craze that goes on for southern Iowa alot of guys around here don't hunt deer as ofter up in my area, and the ones that do have made a collective effort to stop shooting every little buck they see when the shotgun season rolls around. I also should probably add I don't see all those deer while I'm out in the woods either, we farm a pretty big amount of ground, and I'm always out in the fields. I see alot the big bucks when harvesting, working ground late at night, and I do quite a bit of run n gun coyote hunting soon as the snow hits the ground. I've only been bowhunting going on my 3rd year, and I haven't seen anything over 130" in stand.


----------



## slicer (Dec 18, 2008)

First hunt of the year today. Sat until 2:00. Let a upper 130's ten pass at 10 yards at 9:00. Few dinks chasing first thing this morning with the feed to bed transition. Couple does up browsing around noon. Few days away from craziness in my Cental Iowa timber.....come on 8,9, 10th!


----------



## skyleralan (Nov 2, 2010)

slicer said:


> First hunt of the year today. Sat until 2:00. Let a upper 130's ten pass at 10 yards at 9:00. Few dinks chasing first thing this morning with the feed to bed transition. Couple does up browsing around noon. Few days away from craziness in my Cental Iowa timber.....come on 8,9, 10th!


I hope it is 5,6,7th! I just don't have any week days taken off accept for this Monday.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

My cousin just smoked a big one! Whoohoo I am so happy for him! Can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Yes - guys...I WAS busting balls! I feel your pain...I have logged HOURS upon HOURS in the stand this year and have yet to see a BUCK..ANY buck other than 2 buttons....they have even disappeared from my cams...

It is hard to pinpoint what it going on in the woods this fall...but it is certainly frustrating!


----------



## CaptPete (Nov 27, 2004)

NY911 said:


> Yes - guys...I WAS busting balls! I feel your pain...I have logged HOURS upon HOURS in the stand this year and have yet to see a BUCK..ANY buck other than 2 buttons....they have even disappeared from my cams...
> 
> It is hard to pinpoint what it going on in the woods this fall...but it is certainly frustrating!


 I knew you were busting our balls...just had to throw a little back at you. With that said, I sat til 2:45 this afternoon....just couldn't take it any longer. Got tired of the wind tossing me around in the tree. I saw a spike & a fork chasing a doe around 9:45 and a big boy following a doe about 11:00. I didn't get a real good look at him, but I would guess he would be all of 150 & maybe 160. Had him at 45yd, but there was lots of brush between us. Didn't see thing after he came through....well I guess I had 12 turkeys walk past at 25yd, but no other deer.


----------



## dac (Jun 27, 2003)

With tomorrow morning temps and light wind I will be on the side of a tree in the morning.


----------



## skyleralan (Nov 2, 2010)

I just back from my evening hunt, pretty uneventful. Got 80 yards from stand and could hear what I thought were bucks fighting. Got settle to my stand and in the thicket of pine trees not 100 yards away I again here antlers crashing! Get settled and get my harness hooked up, but ended up being a pretty boring hunt. Four does came and went while I was adjusting my tree stand. Forgot my rattling antlers in the garage so that stunk. 

Will be out tomorrow night and then Saturday-Monday all day sits.


----------



## iawalleyeguy (Aug 10, 2009)

How come on the weekends the wind blows 50mph like its gonna this saturday...cant catch a break!Good thing I have all week off!


----------



## BrushBuster07 (Jun 9, 2010)

I hear ya there iawalleyeguy! At least deer still move in the wind...it's just you gotta put up with the crap...


----------



## P&y only (Feb 26, 2009)

I had this 8 at 150 yards tonight on a doe and he was keepin other bucks away from her. i tried everything but he wasn't leavin her. maybe she'll come by me in the morning! Boy I hope so!


----------



## P&y only (Feb 26, 2009)

This one work?


----------



## RACK-STACKER (Mar 30, 2011)

Just baught a moultrie m80x. What model do you have. Really nice pictures.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Here is my cousins buck, it's his first with a bow. He has really cool matching split g2s.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

gagger!


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

Great first buck. Nice


----------



## hawkeyestate (Nov 23, 2009)

Nice buck! I had been looking around to see if you had got a picture up.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

P&y only said:


> This one work?


Good luck man! He's a stud!


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

Wow^^^ that's a solid buck man. Good luck


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

GoosebyFLuFLu said:


> Great first buck. Nice





hawkeyestate said:


> Nice buck! I had been looking around to see if you had got a picture up.


Ya he was pretty pumped, shot him at about 3pm chasing a doe after only 5 minutes in the stand! Said he saw 4 others bucks also. Bloodrunner tore him up!


----------



## ManOfKnight (Mar 5, 2009)

Awesome job guys...I am hoping the bucks start moving earlier. I am seeing all the activity later on after sunset.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm headed out now. Good Luck everyone-it is getting better-I hope today is THE ONE...


----------



## skyleralan (Nov 2, 2010)

ahunter55 said:


> I'm headed out now. Good Luck everyone-it is getting better-I hope today is THE ONE...


 Agreed!


----------



## dac (Jun 27, 2003)

Hunted this morning saw three bucks a doe and a red fox. one of the bucks was pretty decent. Was in the stand a hour before shooting light but didn't see the first deer till almost 10:00. Got down at 1:30.


----------



## hawkeyestate (Nov 23, 2009)

Tommorrow morning heading to a spot I haven't touched yet. Farm along the timber, with the corn still in the field. One of the only places I've seen with corn left in well over a week. I'm hoping all the deer have found it, and should be loaded.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

hawkeyestate said:


> Tommorrow morning heading to a spot I haven't touched yet. Farm along the timber, with the corn still in the field. One of the only places I've seen with corn left in well over a week. I'm hoping all the deer have found it, and should be loaded.


Sounds like a money spot! Good luck!


----------



## ManOfKnight (Mar 5, 2009)

Wind us decent today...wish it were cooler. Today is first day I am using scents this hoping a dumb chasing buck might fall for a drag line.

Sent via my mobile broadcasting system.


----------



## 2Hunde (Apr 2, 2011)

I've been in the tree all day. Seen 6 does this morning, rattled in a 130ish 8pt, he needs another year. Saw a ggggggGiant locked down with a doe about 11:00, he wouldn't leave her side. Not much chasing so far around me.


----------



## ManOfKnight (Mar 5, 2009)

Just grunted in a fork and a basket six...six pointer got upset and was grunting and snorting for minutes.

Sent via my mobile broadcasting system.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Anybody stick one tonight?


----------



## BuckWyld (May 5, 2006)

Sat in the damn wind from 3:30 to dark and only seen 4 does surprisingly no bucks in tow. Supposed to be howling wind here all day tomorrow.


----------



## bowtech88swack (Jul 31, 2011)

got in the stand at 2pm today... saw a small doe around 3pm then nothing until 5pm and then the woods exploded with deer. I 1st saw a doe walking real slow about 80yds out and about 30yds behind her was a pretty desent 8 pointer (120-130 class). The way she was walking he wasn't going to get any closer than 70 yds. So I hit the grunt tube and some snort weezes... he got pissed and started pawing the ground and put a hurtin on a small tree but would not leave that doe. Then those 2 met up with a group of 8 does and small buck. The bigger buck was chasing everything. Deer were flying all over the place... it was crazy, but that is why I became a bowhunter (to experience the rut 1st hand). Needless to say I am hooked. I have the next 10 days off, I hope to experience some more of that and hopefully get a shot at something.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

I drove from south central Kentucky to north west Iowa today "13 hours or so" and did not see 1 live deer anywhere on the trip other than an 8pt and a doe in west Indiana.I saw tons of roadkills in Iowa and Illinois but that's it... I just knew once I got in Iowa this afternoon I'd see some chasing in some fields but I didn't see a single thing alive. I'll probably hunt around home this weekend and then next weekend hunt the farm in south west Iowa, and it'll be all day sets down there over a decoy then.


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

Man the woods were alive by me this morning. I ended up taking a nice 8 pointer. He wouldn't score for crap but he is 19.5" wide and had 6" brows. I have to admit I was a little sad after shooting him knowing that my season was done. I sat in this stand 5 times, first time I took two does, then two sits later I took a 147" 10 with my muzzy and then this morning I took the 8 pointer. He really is a big six but his main beams barely split at the end making him an eight. He would have had a drop tine but he busted it off. 

Quick sason for me. Only sat twice with the bow. I had 7 bucks by me this morning. They were all pretty small, two were chasing does.


----------



## SJunior (Jun 16, 2011)

Way to start my vacation.


----------



## hawkeyestate (Nov 23, 2009)

SJunior said:


> Way to start my vacation.
> 
> View attachment 1199897


Thats a brute, awesome buck!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

SJunior said:


> Way to start my vacation.
> 
> View attachment 1199897


Great buck man! Congrats!!


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

Nice bucks guys. I passed a 135 class 9 point this afternoon. I saw 5 different bucks today and 3 does. Still have 10 days vacation left.

Tony


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

All settled in around 2:45 & saw ONE little Forky at 4:45pm walk by at 20 feet. Nothing else. MY 45 min drive home, back roads through some GREAT Deer country. Did not see one deer along or crossing the roads. I know those Bucks have to be cruising somewhere...


----------



## CaptPete (Nov 27, 2004)

I hit what I'm guessing was 140-150 yesterday evening about 5pm. He came from a different direction than I had expected(very seldom ever do they come from there). Spotted him at about 45 yd and when I saw him I knew was going to shoot. He was on a steady walk, not in a hurry, but knew where he was headed kind of walk. I guessed him at 35yd, mouth grunted to stop him and released. He was actually 30yd... I hit him high and only got about 3" of penetration. He went down just like I spined him. I went to a get another arrow and couldn't get the dang thing out of the qyuiver. About the time I got the arrow he struggled to his feet and walked off. He stopped at 40 yd looking around and finally stepped into an opening at about 45yd. I threw a "Hail Mary" shot at him( my farthest pin is set for 30yd). The shot looked good, but didn't sound right. I waited 1/2 hour and then got out of the timber. My buddy & I went back about an hour later. Found both arrows...1st was broken off and the second had a bunch of fat on it & very little blood. I would say the 2nd one hit him in the brisket. We followed blood for about 3/4 mile...a drop here & a drop there... before we couldn't find any more. In that distance not once did he lay down. We spent 4 hours following blood & looking for him. He jumped 2 fence and went up steep hill to get to the spot we found the last drop of blood. I truely believe that it wasn't a fatal shot or he would have at least laid once and wouldn't have been jumping fences in that distance & time.


----------



## bowtech88swack (Jul 31, 2011)

great buck Junior!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

CaptPete said:


> I hit what I'm guessing was 140-150 yesterday evening about 5pm. He came from a different direction than I had expected(very seldom ever do they come from there). Spotted him at about 45 yd and when I saw him I knew was going to shoot. He was on a steady walk, not in a hurry, but knew where he was headed kind of walk. I guessed him at 35yd, mouth grunted to stop him and released. He was actually 30yd... I hit him high and only got about 3" of penetration. He went down just like I spined him. I went to a get another arrow and couldn't get the dang thing out of the qyuiver. About the time I got the arrow he struggled to his feet and walked off. He stopped at 40 yd looking around and finally stepped into an
> opening at about 45yd. I threw a "Hail Mary" shot at him( my farthest pin is set for 30yd). The shot looked good, but didn't sound right. I waited 1/2 hour and then got out of the timber. My buddy & I went back about an hour later. Found both arrows...1st was broken off and the second had a bunch of fat on it & very little blood. I would say the 2nd one hit him in the brisket. We
> followed blood for about 3/4 mile...a drop here & a drop there... before we couldn't find any more. In that distance not once did he lay down. We spent 4 hours following blood & looking for him. He jumped 2 fence and went up steep hill to get to the spot we found the last drop of blood. I truely believe that it wasn't a fatal shot or he would have at least laid once and wouldn't have been jumping fences in that distance & time.


That's tough man, definitely sounds like a non fatal hit though.


----------



## ManOfKnight (Mar 5, 2009)

Sounds like you stunned his spine...not fatal...then hit briskit. Sucks, hopefully you get another crack at him

Sent via my mobile broadcasting device


----------



## lawman783 (Oct 13, 2011)

SW Iowa 11 point shot in afternoon Nov 3rd. Good luck all!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

lawman783 said:


> SW Iowa 11 point shot in afternoon Nov 3rd. Good luck all!
> View attachment 1200042
> 
> View attachment 1200048


Sweet buck!!


----------



## Deerman1 (Feb 26, 2005)

Nice bucks guys!


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Nice bucks guys... Hopefully this afternoon and tomorrow the wind lays down and I'll get a chance to get in a tree.


----------



## ManOfKnight (Mar 5, 2009)

Absolutely no movement this morning...about to climb down now

Sent via my mobile broadcasting device


----------



## hawkeyestate (Nov 23, 2009)

Holy mother of wind, got a stand up, backed out to watch the game. Going to wait until after the game to get out, hopefully the wind dies down a bit.


----------



## bowtech88swack (Jul 31, 2011)

Great buck lawman!


----------



## 2Hunde (Apr 2, 2011)

Passed on a 130ish 8pt this morning, he was cruising pretty hard, came right into the grunt call. Seen several little guys chasing, the big boys seem locked down


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

I don't think all the big boys are locked down, I just think the majority of the does haven't come in yet so the big dudes ain't up and moving just yet.


----------



## dac (Jun 27, 2003)

J-Daddy said:


> I don't think all the big boys are locked down, I just think the majority of the does haven't come in yet so the big dudes ain't up and moving just yet.


I would think it is a little early for lock down myself.


----------



## CaptPete (Nov 27, 2004)

Sat this morning til noon and saw 2 forks...one about 7:30 & the other about 11:00. Could have been the same one....looked the same. Haven't seen any does except yearlings the last couple of sits.


----------



## ManOfKnight (Mar 5, 2009)

CaptPete, same with me. I spooked two walking in...nothing the rest of the sit.

It is too windy out right now, I would get motion sickness 30' up in a tree with it swaying that much.


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

*First Iowa buck!*

I've only hunted three days and passed up some nice bucks but just couldn't let this one go. He's a great mature deer and for public land, he's definitely a good one. I know for a fact that there are some giant bucks down here and maybe I'll get a chance at one some day but for now I'm content with having this buck to put on my wall as my first Iowa buck. He came in all by himself just walking through briskly and after looking him over with the binos I grabbed the Z7 loaded with an HT-2 tipped with a Meatseeker. At about 25 yds I got him stopped drew on him as he looked back behind and let it fly. Only thing was he turned his body a little when he did that and I ended up hitting liver and only one lung. I watched him run about 120 yds and lay down. He put his head down a few times but just wouldn't stay down. After about 5-10 min. he got up and tried to head down towards water I believe but never made it. He collapsed for good after 40 yds. Let me tell you, where I shot this deer on State Forest land, was not easy to get him out alone. I was not able to get help so after trying until 10:30 to drag him out as far as I could, I gave up and decided to go home get some rest and skin and quarter him up on the ground. Thank God I had the Magnus RackPack. I was able to get him out in two long, strenuous trips. And for all those people that think Iowa is flat, come hunt where I was hunting and do what I did to get a deer out. I earned this deer without a doubt. So without further ado, here is my buck...


----------



## ManOfKnight (Mar 5, 2009)

Brian that is a brute...great job. After how my season has been going, I am thinking of heading out to some public land. I haven't seen ANYTHING worth shooting...not even a doe.


----------



## BCU_Archer (Oct 9, 2006)

I've been seeing some good buck movement but no chasing yet. Saw a 135ish 10pt yesterday and had a few small bucks come to the decoy this morning. Soon after the farmer drove into the field and put an end to that hunt, and to make it even better he said he saw a monster heading my way when he first pulled in to the field and scared him off. That's Bowhunting I guess


----------



## bowtech88swack (Jul 31, 2011)

Nice job Brian!


----------



## bowtech88swack (Jul 31, 2011)

Went to the stand at about 2:30. I saw the same 8 point chasing hard. Then at last light I saw 2 *MONSTERS *come through the timber working the same scrape line. I thought these guys aren't supposed to be friends this time of year... they seemed pretty buddy-buddy to me. One would work the scrape then the other would follow suit. What the heck? Has anyone seen this before?


----------



## dac (Jun 27, 2003)

Congrats to all of you guys that have scored thus far this year way to get it done.:thumbs_up


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Brian that's a great buck, I would have shot him too.
As far as bucks running together this time of the year, yeah I'm still seeing it some too. No monsters together though, I can't find a monster anywhere, lol.


----------



## hawkeyestate (Nov 23, 2009)

Got out today about 3, as a whole I saw 12 does, a decent 2 1/2 year old 8, a small basket that was chasing, and a 140+ perfectly symetrical 10. I saw the does mostly all in groups by themselves, other than 2 that basket was going after. The two decent bucks were by themselves minding thier own business, roughly a hour or so apart. I'm sure if I was able to get a shot at the 10 I would have probably taken it, I don't think he was real old yet either tho. The 8 I passed should be a stud in a year or two if he makes it.

Gotta be getting close that big buck was already out an about by 4:30, yet really didn't seem all that interested in the fact that I'd been surrounded by does just about the whole time I was out. If it happens like that tommorrow I'm just going to fill my doe tag, and try for a double. Hopefully I can get that buck in closer than 70 yards.


----------



## skyleralan (Nov 2, 2010)

Today was just a frustrating day, went to hunt our family farm only to find one of my Uncle's friends parked halfway back on your property and sitting in one of my stands! Honestly, I am fine with it just wish it would have been communicated to me. You can't see that part of the property from the gravel road so only after walking 10 minutes in do I see his truck! So, that ruined my morning hunt (it gets better). I get to another propery that I hunt closer to town and decide I am going to move my stand to a open creek bottom between two different section of timber. As soon as I get ready to enter the neighbor to the South decides to go in the timber with his chainsaw! I figure no biggie, I came this far so I am going to at least get it up and sit in my stand! Well, right when I get my stand hung up and I sit in the tree someones dog (or stray) comes through and barks none stop running through every section of timber for 10 minutes! I have had enough, I get my crap and walk back to my truck covered in sweat and mad!

Figure it is only 2PM so I listen to the end of the Iowa-Michigan game (go Hawks!) and head back out to my dad's 80. Not the greatest wind (what is up with the wind from the East) don't even get to the top of my stand and I see a 2.5 year old 8pt not 40 yards away working his way toward me. I slowly got up and situated he was small, maybe 110 or so and he slowly work away up the ridge. At 4:30 I have a small 6 and a fork buck come through not two minutes apart. I rattled and on the ridge above me I saw a good deer running not sure what he was size wise, but could see he had good tine length. Other than that, at 5:30 I saw a lone doe. All in all, a crappy day (was really hoping I would be rewarded with a buck for sticking it out was going to name him the "Bad Day Buck", would have made a great story).

For tomorrow, I get my West wind, and will be able to sit in my best stand! I really hope tomorrow is the day!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Great buck Brian! Congrats!!


----------



## IowaSwitchback (Feb 5, 2006)

Brian you should have PM me I woulda helped you, will depends on where your hunting.
:wink:

Congrats on a fine looking buck.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Was settled in by 3 today. Very windy. 4:45 did a rattle sequence & 4:55 see a 8 point buck 80 yds away enter the woods. A min later he's head into another decent 8 point & I watch/video them fight for about 5 min. I actually think they were locked part of the time. Break up & one goes into the valley & other goes the other direction. Guessing 105/110 size for you horn guys. Safe from me as I'm trying for a personal best & have about 20 of them already. 15 min. later see a forky down behind me & then another 15 min. see a 6 cross hill where fight was. (I was going to put a stand there but did not). Then, just b/4 quitting another 100 or so 8 walks out 60 yds. in front of me. I know I'm not shooting so just wanted to see what he would do-tickled my horns & here he comes-closed about 1/4th the distance. I just let him go as it was getting quitting time. So, 5 Bucks a Coyote & A Turkey. NO DOES....


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

IowaSwitchback said:


> Brian you should have PM me I woulda helped you, will depends on where your hunting.
> :wink:
> 
> Congrats on a fine looking buck.


 Oh yeah!! Now you tell me!! LOL Thanks guys for the congrats. I've had a good time in the woods. Hopefully I can fill a doe tag now. Good luck to those who haven't tagged out yet. It should be picking up soon I hope.


----------



## dtprice (Feb 26, 2010)

Well, I got home tonight and my youngest brother was at my house to visit my kids while I was gone. He was heading out to go sit and wanted to know where to go. I told him that I'd go with him and sit if it was ok with the wife. The boss approved, so grabbed my video camera and we headed out. I told him that I thought we could sit in a double stand I put out that was along a trail where the deer would funnel out of the river bottom to some bean stubble. Well, the first time we go out, he smokes a buck. It was a little too dark for the video camera, it's just a cheap small one, but I was there when he shot his first buck with a bow. He just smoked him, arrow went right thru the heart, deer made it about 40yds. Congrats to my little brother on his first buck with a bow.


----------



## dtprice (Feb 26, 2010)

I think it's safe to say that I was way more excited about getting to watch my little brother shoot his first buck than I am to ever shoot my own. It's been fun watching him grow up hunting. This year he's put a lot more time into things and it paid off for him. Shot went thru the heart. Deer was very slightly quartering toward us, but he was maybe 10yds away. He put that arrow exactly where he should and had a clean heart pass thru. The arrow didn't pass thru the deer. The fletchings were still sticking out, but when we pulled the arrow, it was snapped at about the half way mark. No exit wound on opposite side. I never did find the arrow. So, I don't know if it's lodged in the back leg or what, but I can't find it. I know people hate them, but this deer was taken with a 3 blade Rage, with a 60lb Hoyt Maxxis 35, shooting a 507grn arrow. Great job Brent!


----------



## dtprice (Feb 26, 2010)

Here's another shot. Good job Brent.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Congrats to your brother!


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Man this weather sucks...I havent been in a stand since last weekend since I was out of town most of the week and didnt have time to yesterday "did go set a blind yesterday afternoon on the only piece of standing corn in the area that's littered with big buck tracks"...Got up at 4:30 this morning and the wind was blowing 30-40mph so I just went back to bed. If it lays down a little today I'm gonna go jump in a tree and set until dark.


----------



## P&y only (Feb 26, 2009)

J-Daddy said:


> Man this weather sucks...I havent been in a stand since last weekend since I was out of town most of the week and didnt have time to yesterday "did go set a blind yesterday afternoon on the only piece of standing corn in the area that's littered with big buck tracks"...Got up at 4:30 this morning and the wind was blowing 30-40mph so I just went back to bed. If it lays down a little today I'm gonna go jump in a tree and set until dark.


 Ruttin bucks still move in the wind. Whipe your kitty and get out there!!! Hehe!


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

P&y only said:


> Ruttin bucks still move in the wind. Whipe your kitty and get out there!!! Hehe!


And I see your at home this morning too... Cause I know you don't have internet service on that bag cell phone you have left over from 1989.

sent from my mobile porn viewing device!!!


----------



## Stryder (Oct 7, 2009)

Movement yesterday morning was AWESOME! Slept in this morning with a sore back from all the twisting and looking yesterday.
With the high winds, I went down in the creek bottoms. Mostly young bucks still (6 total), but they were bumping the does out of their beds and sniffing. Had a decent 130s 8pt right under my stand, but let him walk. None of the 14 does that I saw that morning gave me a shot either. 3 were in the lane behind me, but had 2 bedded down looking right in my direction.
Sat until time to watch the Hawks beat Michigan, then back out. Saw nothing until the sun went down, then watch a beautiful 150s chocolate colored 8pt walk by at 60 yards out. No repsonse to any calling. The little guys at least picked their heads up at a grunt. This guy just kept walking. There is some decent cover near his path, so I will ground sit there this afternoon and hope he comes by again.


----------



## dtprice (Feb 26, 2010)

Some say that bucks don't move in the wind, but I'll tell you, the wind was at least 20mph last week when I shot my buck. At least it was until right before I shot him. It had just dropped off, so I'm sure that he had been on his feet moving while the wind was still blowing. And last night, the wind was blowing hard and this buck my little brother shot was on his feet and working scrapes and licking branches. I don't think wind plays a part during the rut.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

dtprice-Congrats to your little brother. I can relate to that as i've been with little Brother, Daughter & son on that FIRST.
I love the pic with the arrow in him. I know, many don't but thats the OLD way of taking pics if it was in em. Congratulations again.


----------



## bowtech88swack (Jul 31, 2011)

Sat this morning, back to the same area I have seen 2 monster bucks but nothing was moving, except one small 4pt walked thru. It was the first sit, this year, that I didn't see a doe.


----------



## bowtech88swack (Jul 31, 2011)

Congrats to your brother price, great buck!


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

i saw lots of good deer movement up until about noon yesterday. then the howling winds started and the does headed for thick cover, taking the bucks with them. didnt go out this morning either due to high winds. but if it dies down tonight i will go out. starting monday i will be in the stand 7 days in a row all day long. 

Tony


----------



## jjm1975 (May 17, 2009)

Out this afternoon. Just got in the stand. Hope to see some movement. 


---


----------



## Stryder (Oct 7, 2009)

Target Tony said:


> starting monday i will be in the stand 7 days in a row all day long.
> Tony


Better have your rain gear with you for Tuesday.


----------



## skyleralan (Nov 2, 2010)

Went out until noon today, forced myself to stay because it SUCKED! Worse sit of the entire year! Saw no deer and man, why is it warmer today!?!? Weather man was WRONG!


----------



## HCH (Sep 20, 2006)

http://s246.photobucket.com/albums/...tion=view&current=2011-11-04_09-40-08_985.mp4

Here is some action I took Friday. I saw a total of 5 different bucks, rattled in three little ones that cam in single file within minutes of rattling. Most activity was in the am till approx 12:30 pm.


----------



## skyleralan (Nov 2, 2010)

HCH said:


> http://s246.photobucket.com/albums/...ER/?action=view¤t=2011-11-04_09-40-08_985.mp4
> 
> Here is some action I took Friday. I saw a total of 5 different bucks, rattled in three little ones that cam in single file within minutes of rattling. Most activity was in the am till approx 12:30 pm.


Cool video, haven't seen anything like.


----------



## gravy4 (Sep 3, 2009)

I sat yesterday all day and saw nothing, this morning between 6 and 10. I had the big boys up and moving all were chasing Does. Nothing in range.


----------



## hawkeyestate (Nov 23, 2009)

skyleralan said:


> Went out until noon today, forced myself to stay because it SUCKED! Worse sit of the entire year! Saw no deer and man, why is it warmer today!?!? Weather man was WRONG!


I sat till noon as well, didn't see squat. I did creep up on about 20 turkeys early this morning though, had clear shot at about 10 of them at 5 yards. Before I could pick out one to shoot they busted me, I had plenty of time to take a shot tho. 

I went a scouted out another end of the farm tho, and jumped a small buck/2 does. Saw a buck, and another doe at about 7:15 am laying along the road. In the woods tho abo****ely no deer movement.


----------



## jjm1975 (May 17, 2009)

I see nothing. I don't know if it's the wind or what here in clinton county


----------



## D-TRAIN (Dec 1, 2004)

Hunting does in Hamilton Co and sat till 10 this morning. Windy as **** and only saw 2 squirrels. Knew I should have slept in with the wind!!!


----------



## CaptPete (Nov 27, 2004)

Sat for 3 hr. this morning and a button & 3pt. My buddy saw one doe with buck following her. He was nothing big, but better than a basket. I haven't seen an adult doe for 3-4 days now. Back to work tomorrow for me. Won't get out again until Friday.


----------



## hawkeyestate (Nov 23, 2009)

Looks like the wind is supposed to start dying down, might head out again. Still kinda drained tho from earlier, when the wind shakes the tree for 5 hours it takes quite a bit out of the tank.


----------



## dtprice (Feb 26, 2010)

ahunter55 said:


> dtprice-Congrats to your little brother. I can relate to that as i've been with little Brother, Daughter & son on that FIRST.
> I love the pic with the arrow in him. I know, many don't but thats the OLD way of taking pics if it was in em. Congratulations again.


Thanks. He was excited....probably not as excited as me, but he was pumped. The first buck with a bow is such a great feeling. I'm just happy that all his efforts paid off this year. He's been working hard and taking a lot more time to get out this year than in the past and he was getting a little frustrated because he wasn't seeing bucks yet. 

I know it's not about that anymore for me, but in the beginning the pay off of a buck is nice to reinforce the effort. He's been bowhunting for quite a few years now and just hasn't had the chance at a decent buck. I don't think anything could have removed that smile from his face last night, very cool to get to be a part of it all.


----------



## dtprice (Feb 26, 2010)

bowtech88swack said:


> Congrats to your brother price, great buck!


Thanks, I'll pass on the congrats to him.


----------



## hawkeyestate (Nov 23, 2009)

Went back out, but didn't get there till 4. Much more enjoyable, and the wind dwindled down to about 5-10. Wasn't even out for 15 min, and had a nice 8 come in. Had about a 30 minute standoff where he stayed hung up at about 55-60 yards. Still didn't seem quite ready to get things rolling, he'd act like he was going to come in, and just kinda fall back. I tried everything I could think of, and he still just kinda seemed only half-interested. Hopefully the weather this week kicks them into gear.


----------



## BuckWyld (May 5, 2006)

Sat this evening, and only seen a little six. Will be on stand from dark to dark tomorrow. On vacation all week, hope the rain forecast for Tuesday is wrong. Things should blow wide open sometime this week.


----------



## Afree (Sep 20, 2007)

Sat 3 times in the past 5/6 days and passed on 12 different 2.5 or younger bucks.


----------



## waylonb19 (Aug 17, 2005)

Seen 3 mature bucks (all shooters) cross the road in front of me tonight on the way home from stand. That is a good sign. This week is going to get crazy.


----------



## bigbuck28 (Sep 30, 2010)

Killed a 152 8 point with a 20" inside spread at 1058 2 days ago...pics and thread to come when i get enough serivce to load pics!!! Saw another giant at noon today...


----------



## hawkeyestate (Nov 23, 2009)

A friend just sent me this off his trailcam.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Big boys were really cruising tonight. Saw 5 bucks tonight while driving around ranging from 130-160". This week should be good, good luck guys.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

hawkeyestate said:


> View attachment 1201262
> 
> A friend just sent me this off his trailcam.


Monster!


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Got in the tree about 1:00 today, about 3:30 I had a small 4pt come by and that was it for the day...No does, no real bucks, nothing...
I'm gonna go jump in the blind in the morning I set yesterday in some tall CRP on the edge of the only standing corn around here now.


----------



## brutus82 (Jun 9, 2006)

Got in the stand around 11:00, didnt see a deer until 230. Had a lil 6pt come under the stand. Then bout hour later seen a real nice buck chasing a doe, I tried getting him off her but wasn't happening. Then right before dark seen a decent buck chasing a doe. Tried calling to him but couldn't get him off her either. I'll be out in the morning try it again.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

3 1/2 hours this afternoon & 2 1/2 in high wind then it stopped. NO deer but one Tom Turkey passed in PRIME time at 20 feet. He does not know how LUCKY he is...Supposed to be wet next day or 2 but gotta go unless it's pouring...N.E. Ia...


----------



## bowtech88swack (Jul 31, 2011)

Yesterday morning was slow I only saw a small 4 pt. Then the evening sit was eletric. Between me & my brother we saw 12 bucks either cruising or chasing... nothing responding to calls. The closest buck was a 3.5yr old 10 pointer. I did have a doe at 5yds but I was hoping she would bring a buck by. I saw 4 bucks that I haven't seen before so they are out & about that's for sure.


----------



## dtprice (Feb 26, 2010)

Third Price to connect in a week's time. My cousin got this one last night. The bucks are definitely moving.


----------



## dtprice (Feb 26, 2010)

hawkeyestate said:


> View attachment 1201262
> 
> A friend just sent me this off his trailcam.


Wow, that's a beast and a very unique rack. Good luck to him.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Great buck!


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Hunted a ground blind this morning in some CRP on the edge of a corn food plot... Rattled in a 2.5 year old 8pt and 3 does... Going back in a little while and taking the decoy with me this time.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Headed out now & I also decided to take one of my decoys-loaded it this AM... daughter hunting North side & me South. We will be about 1/2 mile apart. Later. Will post tonight IF anything goes on.


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

I saw a buck chasing a doe across a cornfield this morning. I have pneumonia and can't get back out for 2 weeks because we are suppose to have a pheasant hunting trip this weekend.


----------



## Crown Trophy (Dec 3, 2003)

Passed on several bucks this morning. Seen a pig of a buck earlier and a big shooter yesterday. Bucks r cruising here in sw iowa. In the stand again now for the rest of the day. East and NE slight breeze. Perfect for this stand location! Greg


----------



## skyleralan (Nov 2, 2010)

Got out today at about 1:30, I think there was more wind today than Sat. or Sun.! Also, what is up with the winds from the East?

Anyways, saw a lone doe at 2:45 than a raccoon at 3PM. Then, at 4PM it started to pick up saw 3 bucks, nothing close and unfortunately, for this stand the farmer to the North still has standing corn!!!!

In total, I saw 3 bucks and 5 does. No signs of rut activity, just normal patterns for the does. Not a single buck chasing, saw a doe tear across the CRP and thought something would be hot on her trail, but no.

Overall, a pretty disappointing Fri-Mon hunting!!!

Not sure if I will get out much more so good luck to you guys. The 5 month old is really putting a damper on this season, but he is definitely worth it!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Wow are they moving! I saw a ton driving around tonight in central Iowa, including one very tall ten. Dad saw one of our hitlist bucks tonight on a doe including a bunch of others. Our friend also missed a big ten tonight under 20 yards, he is sick about it!


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

I hunted this morning until almost noon and saw 3 does and a little 8pt that was about 105" at best... Went back about 1:30 and just before dark saw a dink 8pt that was about 75" at best. I did hear 2 fighting after daylight though....
Just got off the phone with a farmer about 15-20mins from here and he told me to come over and hunt, he also said they have seen a giant over there too so I'm gonna check it out in the next couple days... Not sure the exact size, I think about 200acres including the crop fields, no one ever bowhunts it though, I don't think anyone ever has... It gets shotgun hunted a little but I'll have it to myself for bowhunting the rest of the month.


----------



## P&y only (Feb 26, 2009)

Friends are here from utah. Put em in stands and went to a 4th place to sit and see how it was. So where do you suppose the 130 inch 9 pointer went. Yep. right past me at 26 yards and then an hour later a doe drags him and he stands under me at 8 yards. I took pics with my phone. I wish i had put one of them here instead. He was nice and they'd have been tickled with him. Don't it just figure?


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

One small 8 an hour b/4 quitting time that a Coyote scared away (he was safe from being shot anyway). 5 Turkeys & nothing else. Daughter on North Side of property (/2 mile from me) & saw ZERO Deer. 45 min drive home on back roads in prime Deer country & saw NO deer by or crossing any roads.


----------



## bowtech88swack (Jul 31, 2011)

I might regret my decision tonight... I had a 10pt at 15 yds broadside and passed. He was young, probably 3.5 with short tines ,and with the BIG ones I have been seeing, I passed. But now I feel like I made a mistake. This is my 1st year bowhunting, am I being to greedy? I know I might not get a chance at one of the big ones, heck I may never see that 10pt again so I don't know what I was thinking. Did I screw up?


----------



## bowtech88swack (Jul 31, 2011)

Great buck your cousin got Price!


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

P&y only said:


> Friends are here from utah. Put em in stands and went to a 4th place to sit and see how it was. So where do you suppose the 130 inch 9 pointer went. Yep. right past me at 26 yards and then an hour later a doe drags him and he stands under me at 8 yards. I took pics with my phone. I wish i had put one of them here instead. He was nice and they'd have been tickled with him. Don't it just figure?


I was gonna call you tonight and ask you if they had seen anything yet.... Guess not huh.


----------



## BuckWyld (May 5, 2006)

I sat dark to dark today. Seen 15 deer, only 3 bucks all were small. Pouring rain now and supposed to continue all dal tomorrow with 20-30 mph winds. Can't believe all the does I seen today with no bucks following them.......


----------



## IowaFlinger (Jan 8, 2009)

bowtech88swack said:


> I might regret my decision tonight... I had a 10pt at 15 yds broadside and passed. He was young, probably 3.5 with short tines ,and with the BIG ones I have been seeing, I passed. But now I feel like I made a mistake. This is my 1st year bowhunting, am I being to greedy? I know I might not get a chance at one of the big ones, heck I may never see that 10pt again so I don't know what I was thinking. Did I screw up?


I feel like if you have to question whether or not to shoot then you've made the right choice. I passed on my number 2 buck last weekend because I didn't go for my bow as soon as I saw him. Go with your instinct


----------



## dtprice (Feb 26, 2010)

bowtech88swack said:


> Great buck your cousin got Price!


Yep, he was pretty happy. He usually does his homework before the season and knows where he needs to be. He's a farmer too, so it helps that he's got land that he can hunt. So, he doesn't even have to be done with bow season since he shot it on his land, he gets to put a land owner's tag on it and keep hunting. I need to buy some land.


----------



## P&y only (Feb 26, 2009)

IowaFlinger said:


> I feel like if you have to question whether or not to shoot then you've made the right choice. I passed on my number 2 buck last weekend because I didn't go for my bow as soon as I saw him. Go with your instinct


 here is my thoughts exactly on what to pass. If you have to think about it, let him walk. When the type of buck you're looking for comes in , it will be a no brainer!


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

Anybody out there in the woods today? It is raining here in Southeastern Iowa. Good Luck to anyone out there.


----------



## hawkeyestate (Nov 23, 2009)

Didn't get out at all yesterday, but I have a friend who hunts the same general area I do and he said it was the best night yet. Saw multiple nice bucks, and they were all after does.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Stayin home, raining hard & gonna go vote for Mayor today.


----------



## Coldone (Oct 12, 2009)

I sat from dark to dark Sat thru Mon and saw a total of 6 bucks. Very slow.


----------



## mplane72 (Apr 18, 2010)

Hunted yesterday. Had 5 doe with fawns in tow come through an hour after sunrise. Then several single doe. One had a buck on her tail but they were running through timber and I never got a good look. Rest of the day was very slow. Saw a group of does out in the field feeding about half hour before dark. I was going to hunt this morning and come into work late but I could see things were not going well at work (damn smart phone) so when I heard the rain hitting the roof I decided to head straight to work. Good thing I came in but my Buddy has been calling me and sending me pictures of the stand I was going to hunt this morning that you can see from the road. There was a good buck with a doe 10 yds from my stand from 8:30 to 9 this morning. Sometimes I hate being responsible.


----------



## 2Hunde (Apr 2, 2011)

This East wind sucks!


----------



## BrushBuster07 (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm thinkin' about takin' next Monday and Tuesday off, but I see the highs are supposed to approach 60 then! What is with this weather! UGH! It's gotta happen sometime soon if it's gonna happen at all..


----------



## Crown Trophy (Dec 3, 2003)

GoosebyFLuFLu said:


> Anybody out there in the woods today? It is raining here in Southeastern Iowa. Good Luck to anyone out there.



Went out for a couple of hours this morning. Sat in light rain and NE wind. Saw no bucks (first time not seeing bucks since rut started) but did see 11 does/yearlings. Nothing chasing them or even making them nervous this morning. Going back out here shortly if it quits pouring rain. If not, then I will wait till tomorrow.


----------



## dac (Jun 27, 2003)

Went out for a couple hours this morning and one four pointer come through, and he wasn't letting any grass grow under his feet. I don't know where he was going but he was moving along at a pretty good pace.


----------



## BuckWyld (May 5, 2006)

Rain, rain, and more rain. Will be on stand in the morning. I bet tomorrow is the day that it turns on in central Iowa.....


----------



## Coldone (Oct 12, 2009)

I couldn't tell you the last time I didn't hunt on November 8th. I usually think this is the first great day to hunt, kind of like my New Years Day. The past 3 days stunk, actually worse than that- they were greatly stankified, and this weather needs to pass. I'll be back at it tomorrow.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

I don't know about the rest of the state but where I'm at they have us forecasted to get like 2"-4" of snow tonight starting at 9:00 or so. Snow and colder temps should get things kicking.


----------



## hoyt00 (Feb 16, 2009)

Just had two small bucks come through. One doe in the field.


----------



## MATHEWS2005 (Jan 9, 2010)

Man, I'm glad I filled my Tag last week. This weather stinks. I still have a Doe tag but I'm waiting for some snow to fill it.


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

Tried to fill my doe tag yesterday afternoon but didn't work out. I did see 4 bucks and some does. Two were really nice up and comers. A 9 and an 11 pt. The 9 was trying to keep a doe all to himself. He was posturing and laying his ears back when the 11 and a small 8 would move towards the doe. He did push the 11 out of the corn field. Pretty cool to see. Glad none of the bucks were bigger than the one I shot or they would have heard me crying. LOL


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

J-Daddy said:


> I hunted this morning until almost noon and saw 3 does and a little 8pt that was about 105" at best... Went back about 1:30 and just before dark saw a dink 8pt that was about 75" at best. I did hear 2 fighting after daylight though....
> Just got off the phone with a farmer about 15-20mins from here and he told me to come over and hunt, he also said they have seen a giant over there too so I'm gonna check it out in the next couple days... Not sure the exact size, I think about 200acres including the crop fields, no one ever bowhunts it though, I don't think anyone ever has... It gets shotgun hunted a little but I'll have it to myself for bowhunting the rest of the month.


Good luck at taking down the big boy


----------



## MATHEWS2005 (Jan 9, 2010)

MATHEWS2005 said:


> Man, I'm glad I filled my Tag last week. This weather stinks. I still have a Doe tag but I'm waiting for some snow to fill it.


Well by God, there's snow in are forecast!!! I'm going to have to get out there tomorrow!!!!!!


----------



## wbates (Jul 24, 2010)

October 29th bowkill>161 1/8
18 yards and the grim reaper did its job. Killed on my familys ground here in SW Iowa


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Man what an awesome buck!!!


----------



## wbates (Jul 24, 2010)

My Bad it was on the 30th not the 29 lol! Gotta love halloween weekend!!!!!!!!


----------



## IowaFlinger (Jan 8, 2009)

sat from noon til dark today. Saw two bucks pushing 3 does early on then another buck at about 3 crossing the field and then I had my #1 shooter sneak up right behind me and not ten yards from me and then he got spooked by another buck who caught my scent downwind. Never had a shot but what a giant! All I can say is trail camera pictures at night do not put the deer's size into perspective! O and on the walk out had a small buck trailing two does.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

My dad setup tonight where he saw the big shooter last night only to watch that same buck walk right by the stand he was in last night!


----------



## slicer (Dec 18, 2008)

sat all day today in drizzle. 5 does I have pegged came in and were chased by 2 dinks in the morning. At 10:00 a 130 inch 9 pointer came by at 10 yards and bedded down 50 yards from me....HE NEVER MOVED AGAIN UNTIL ALMOST DARK. Nothing mid day, in fact all of my mid day hunts have been slower than normal so far this year. I consider the 8-10th to be my best 3 days for killing a whopper. Today was very slow for November 8th.

Kept in contact with a buddy sitting from 9-3 in a major league funnel connecting three big blocks of doe holding timber....he blanked!

Things not really fired up yet for us......Northern Madison/Southern Dallas

I know a few whoppers are locked down right now...possible the "party" of 5-7 bucks are satelliting around the early hot does and king kong. Things will probably bust loose Wednesday after the precip stops, early does finish up, bulk of does not quite ready. I'm making sure to be in a tree all day Friday.


----------



## Buellhunter (Sep 2, 2006)

if we get the snow tonight I am going to say screw opening the shop at 9 tomorrow.
I'm going hunting, be there to open about 11am(the time I open every day except weds)
1st snow and the rut is on, yep, I'm going hunting! Whooo Hooooo!
Be out Thurs and Fri mornings as well.


----------



## Stryder (Oct 7, 2009)

Driving past a soybean field not far from work, a doe running caught my eye. Then I realized there was a buck chasing her in circles! Driving too fast to get a good look, but he was definitly one massive buck with junk everywhere. The big boys are on their feet finally!


----------



## bowtech88swack (Jul 31, 2011)

Super buck wbates!


----------



## bowtech88swack (Jul 31, 2011)

I stayed in all day... I'm hitting it hard tomorrow.

Thanks for the advice guys!


----------



## dtprice (Feb 26, 2010)

Buellhunter said:


> if we get the snow tonight I am going to say screw opening the shop at 9 tomorrow.
> I'm going hunting, be there to open about 11am(the time I open every day except weds)
> 1st snow and the rut is on, yep, I'm going hunting! Whooo Hooooo!
> Be out Thurs and Fri mornings as well.


Good luck. You gotta get out and do what you love too, not just make it possible for everyone else out there. Happy hunting. Hey, do you still have that triangle adaptor for a Mathews quiver to fit an Elite bow?


----------



## IowaSwitchback (Feb 5, 2006)

Buellhunter said:


> if we get the snow tonight I am going to say screw opening the shop at 9 tomorrow.
> I'm going hunting, be there to open about 11am(the time I open every day except weds)


Oh and I was going to come up there and order a new bow...

J/K 
Good Luck in the morn Dave...:thumbs_up


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

N.E. Ia. We have a little snow on the ground & it's still coming down. Strong West wind.


----------



## Buellhunter (Sep 2, 2006)

well, this morning sucked!
Mostly driving rain, never got out of my truck. Snow barely made the ground white by Vinton
I will be out tomorrow and Friday morning.
Sat morning Tammy(Killer) is taking another gal friend/customer of mine out to my lease for a morning hunt.
Sunday is a "Hunt with Double Lung" hunt and I will have 2 lucky hunters going with me to NE Iowa along with Tammy (Killer) my girlfriend and Chris one of my other regular hunting partners.
Had a friend shoot a pretty nice buck up by CF this morning. Way to go Walt!

Hey JD, you know you can just call me and order that new Heli M, can't believe you haven't already! LOL

Dt, I will have to look to see if I have that adaptor still.


----------



## Crown Trophy (Dec 3, 2003)

SW Iowa was happening today! Got 5-6 inches of the heavy wet snow. Passed a 10 and an 8. A BIG buck showed himeself at 15 yards only to peg me reaching for my bow! Dang...31 years of bowhunting and this would have been my biggest bowkill yet.....oh well, the plus side is that I have seen one bigger than him yesterday!  This snow will present a challenge for me though. No electricity at the house now with many power poles snapped because of it. Got to love deer hunting in Iowa in November!
Greg:darkbeer:


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Yes, it's still coming down & on the ground. Temp is 31. You can see the snow is nearly straight out the wind is that strong & stedy. No hunting for me today...


----------



## tciowa (Sep 6, 2011)

Snow is tapering off......time to get to the stand!!


----------



## curtisj76 (Oct 3, 2011)

Going out tomorrow....FIRST......TIME............EVER!!!!!!!! Should be a great morning with less wind.


----------



## bus33 (Aug 6, 2006)

Killed this guy Monday evening. The does were still cold for the most part but the bucks I had were very aggressive. This one came charging in to 10yds after a short rattle.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Awesome buck, congrats!


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

Nice buck man. Way to put him down.


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm so frustrated. I woke up and saw the snow on the ground and I was like damn, I still have pneaumonia


----------



## Fox (Dec 4, 2006)

Last weekend was SLOW in Sac County. Seen several bucks clsoe to my hunting spot on the way to work the last couple of days. Hoping it is finally kicking in around here. I have Friday off, so three (hopefully less) big days coming up for me this weekend to get the big one!


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Fox said:


> Last weekend was SLOW in Sac County. Seen several bucks clsoe to my hunting spot on the way to work the last couple of days. Hoping it is finally kicking in around here. I have Friday off, so three (hopefully less) big days coming up for me this weekend to get the big one!


What part of Sac county you in??? I'm right down the road from you in Lake City.


----------



## skyleralan (Nov 2, 2010)

Father-In-Laws property, any advice on stand locations for this weekend, will hang two sets for a SW and SE wind.


----------



## dgblum (Oct 5, 2006)

skyleralan said:


> Father-In-Laws property, any advice on stand locations for this weekend, will hang two sets for a SW and SE wind.
> View attachment 1203019


Can you give a wider shot as well? Looks like some nice timber surrounding the property and right now those funnels or draws from the big timber is where I would be set-up. I would say food sources would be playing a minor role for the next few weeks.


----------



## IowaFlinger (Jan 8, 2009)

Just north of the S and just west of the E


----------



## skyleralan (Nov 2, 2010)

Here is a zoomed out shot, big timber in SE Iowa


----------



## bus33 (Aug 6, 2006)

I agree...any of those funnels/pinch points leading from the big timber to the food.


----------



## dgblum (Oct 5, 2006)

skyleralan said:


> Here is a zoomed out shot, big timber in SE Iowa
> View attachment 1203033


Looks really good! I like the spots IowaFlinger pointed out. Find those funnels and pinch points right now. Good luck!


----------



## skyleralan (Nov 2, 2010)

bus33 said:


> Killed this guy Monday evening. The does were still cold for the most part but the bucks I had were very aggressive. This one came charging in to 10yds after a short rattle.
> 
> View attachment 1202916
> 
> ...


awesome chocolate rack for Iowa!


----------



## skyleralan (Nov 2, 2010)

dgblum said:


> Looks really good! I like the spots IowaFlinger pointed out. Find those funnels and pinch points right now. Good luck!


Thanks guys, I have never hunted it. He leased it out in the past, but now that he knows that I am a big bow hunter he is no longer leasing it out. So, I have very little knowledge of the property. Only walked back a few hundred yards in the past so I have no expectation or really knowledge of the property, which is good and bad. Sure makes it exciting.


----------



## nnelzon23 (Mar 19, 2011)

Heres a link to my brothers 152" 8 point. Shot it on Saturday. Carried 6" of mass all the way out.

http://iowawhitetail.com/gallery/showimage.php?i=2741&c=member&imageuser=15671


----------



## dtprice (Feb 26, 2010)

nnelzon23 said:


> Heres a link to my brothers 152" 8 point. Shot it on Saturday. Carried 6" of mass all the way out.
> 
> http://iowawhitetail.com/gallery/showimage.php?i=2741&c=member&imageuser=15671


Wow, what a great buck. Tell him congrats.


----------



## IowaSwitchback (Feb 5, 2006)

Buellhunter said:


> Hey JD, you know you can just call me and order that new Heli M, can't believe you haven't already! LOL


Not the Helim was thinking of another Z9 or MR8..


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

nnelzon23 said:


> Heres a link to my brothers 152" 8 point. Shot it on Saturday. Carried 6" of mass all the way out.
> 
> http://iowawhitetail.com/gallery/showimage.php?i=2741&c=member&imageuser=15671


Awesome buck!


----------



## bruns51401 (Feb 16, 2010)

Fox said:


> Last weekend was SLOW in Sac County. Seen several bucks clsoe to my hunting spot on the way to work the last couple of days. Hoping it is finally kicking in around here. I have Friday off, so three (hopefully less) big days coming up for me this weekend to get the big one!


also curious as i shot gun hunt in sac county and grew up 4 miles from ida/sac county line


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

More great Iowa bucks hitting the ground. Congrats guys!


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

Yeah nice job guys and gals.


----------



## curtisj76 (Oct 3, 2011)

Who's going out tomorrow morning? In your stand at what time?


----------



## BuckWyld (May 5, 2006)

Today was so slow it was rediculous. Sat all darn day and seen three yearlings and two little basket racks. What the hell is going on? I have never seen hunting this bad on the 
9th of November!


----------



## BuckWyld (May 5, 2006)

curtisj76 said:


> Who's going out tomorrow morning? In your stand at what time?


I will be on stand at 6 am


----------



## dac (Jun 27, 2003)

Hunted this evening from 1:00 till dark saw 7 does and no bucks. Two of the does decided too bed down 20 yards behind me after dark got all my stuff together come down the tree in my climber get off the climber and still had to run them off. After tonight I think where am hunting the bucks have gone gay. If somebody would have told me I could see 7 does and no bucks November 9 I would say you was crazy, the thing was I watched two of them for 45 minutes I thought for sure something was going to chase them around.


----------



## jlsug (Dec 15, 2006)

well here in western iowa , watched 3 bucks chasing doe all day long today, they chased her in and out of standing corn. last 5 days have seen bucks wind checking feeding does


----------



## Iowahunterguy (Jan 22, 2010)

A little late on this thread but I got this guy on 10/23 on public land in central Iowa.


----------



## Iowahunterguy (Jan 22, 2010)

let me try a diff pic of that left side again.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Very nice buck!


----------



## nnelzon23 (Mar 19, 2011)

curtisj76 said:


> Who's going out tomorrow morning? In your stand at what time?


I will be in stand by 6:15.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

I'll be in the blind with a decoy out before daylight in the morning on some standing corn... When I get out I'm going to the new piece of ground to do some quick scouting and hang a stand to try and slip in and shoot something before they know they are being hunted.


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

I just heard awesome news from a buddy that I introduced to waterfowl hunting last year and when he came over one day this summer I shot my bow and he was very interested in it. He went and bought a new Fred Bear and started practicing. He smoked a 10 point 150" buck tonight. I couldn't believe it. He is the luckiest ******* I know. First time I took him fishing, he caught a 5 pound bass. He must have good luck doing stuff for the first time. Another guy and me convinced him that he should deer hunt so he got a doe tag last year with the shotgun and got one so this is his first buck. Damn big first buck. I will see if I can get pics on here of it. I am stoked for him. Good luck to you all in the morning.


----------



## curtisj76 (Oct 3, 2011)

I'm gonna try to get there around 6. I'm so gosh dang nervous and excited I'm not gonna sleep tonight. Trying to figure out what I'm gonna wear, eat, wipe my butt with, you name it!


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

i spent most of the day on stand in the wet sloppy snow. i was getting bombed from the limbs above me, but the action was hot on the ground. i saw 7 bucks and 5 does today. 3 bucks were over 130 class and one was 150ish. i had him at 30 yards, but he just wouldnt give me the right shot. watched him waddle after a doe. had a doe act funny all day. she came by my stand almost every hour, but with no bucks around her. i was going to shoot her, but finally a little buck started chasing her.

i almost hate to go in the morning. everything will be frozen which means super crunchy snow. getting to a stand will be like walking on corn flakes. heres some pics from today.
















good luck to everyone.

Tony


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

APAsuphan said:


> My dad setup tonight where he saw the big shooter last night only to watch that same buck walk right by the stand he was in last night!


Dont you love that!.... Smart little turds


----------



## D-TRAIN (Dec 1, 2004)

Keep at it guys! I'm getting back out this weekend after a slickhead so I can experience the rut. Not even seeing many deer, hunting public land for the first year (no doe tags in my county where I normally hunt) and it is tough.

How long do you hunt different spots on a tract of land before deciding that it just doesn't have many deer on it and moving on? I've sat 6 times since mid Oct and have only seen 10 deer total. 1 10 point, maybe 120", chasing a doe last weekend.

Boone Forks WMA in Hamilton County. Any advice on hunting it???


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Afternoon for me tomorrow & the Renzo Decoy...


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

Just like i thought. High wind and crunchy snow equal zero deer movement. I sure hope it picks up.

Tony


----------



## ManOfKnight (Mar 5, 2009)

I will be at it this afternoon...unfortunately, my prime property is off a low maintenance road and I cannot get to it due to the rain and now slushy mess we got the other night. I will be hunting on public land this weekend, it has a lot of deer, so that is good. Just hope it has a decent buck I can get in range.


----------



## dtprice (Feb 26, 2010)

D-TRAIN said:


> Keep at it guys! I'm getting back out this weekend after a slickhead so I can experience the rut. Not even seeing many deer, hunting public land for the first year (no doe tags in my county where I normally hunt) and it is tough.
> 
> How long do you hunt different spots on a tract of land before deciding that it just doesn't have many deer on it and moving on? I've sat 6 times since mid Oct and have only seen 10 deer total. 1 10 point, maybe 120", chasing a doe last weekend.
> 
> Boone Forks WMA in Hamilton County. Any advice on hunting it???


I've got a stand right by you on public land that you could hunt. A couple actually, but one of them hasn't seen much deer. I live in Hamilton County. My brother shot a 10pt out of this stand on public ground last weekend. Pics are in this thread. There's a bigger 8pt out there that I would bet is between 140 and 150.


----------



## tciowa (Sep 6, 2011)

Slow morning. Hope the afternoon is better.


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

I got pics of my buddy's first buck. It a biggun. I am trying to transfer pics from facebook.


----------



## IAtailchaser (Sep 7, 2010)

Took the air outta this guy in Iowa yesterday afternoon. Came in to rattle with grunt and doe bleat.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Awesome buck man!!


----------



## dtprice (Feb 26, 2010)

Wow, that's a great buck. Congrats.


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

Great buck there. Guess i was wrong about today. 3 bucks have gone past me. One was a 130 class 8 point. Have also seen 2 does. I guess when rut is on anything can happen.

Tony


----------



## D-TRAIN (Dec 1, 2004)

Wow great buck IATailchaser!


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

Yeah that thing is a beast. I couldn't get pics to load. Sorry. I will go take pics of skull and rack if he doesn't mount it.


----------



## slicer (Dec 18, 2008)

Well guys I don't know if its the moon, big boys are mostly locked up, bad luck, or what. Saw more shooters (150+) October 31 - Nov 4 in my timber. Last night saw 8 does at last light, no bucks.

This morning looked like any other average morning....3 or 4 bucks no bigger than 125, 4 or 5 does. One was chasing. Fun hearing them coming from a long ways off....not fun crunching in to stand. Grunted about every 50 yards and ran the last 75 to try and sound like a hot chase. Action comes to screeching halt about 11:00. Still not seeing the prime time mid day big boy movement like I normally do. Unfortunately had to cut out at noon today, gotta get something productive done. 

On a side note...drove around my hunting areas last night with the bright moon. lots of does out in alfalfa and corn.....didn't see any bucks?

On a good note, we got power back on this morning at 5:30 after almost 30 hours without.....keep those reports coming.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

That's a stud of a buck....I went over to the new piece of ground I just got permission to hunt this morning. Rubs & scrapes everywhere, saw 4 does as soon as I got out of the truck, walked around and saw a deer so I got behind a tree...Dang little fat 7pt almost ran over me, he came strolling by at like 5 yds and never knew I was around. Found a tree in a perfect funnel and put a stand up...Good looking spot, hope I can stick something in there. 
On the way back into town saw a small buck and a doe bedded right off the highway in a picked bean field...She was hot and little dude "and he was a little dude" wasnt gonna leave her.


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

Lol i hope that little dude doesn't get hit.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

ahunter55 said:


> One small 8 an hour b/4 quitting time that a Coyote scared away (he was safe from being shot anyway). 5 Turkeys & nothing else. Daughter on North Side of property (/2 mile from me) & saw ZERO Deer. 45 min drive home on back roads in prime Deer country & saw NO deer by or crossing any roads.



forget them deer put a arrow in one of those turkeys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## P&y only (Feb 26, 2009)

i saw 6 bucks this morning and according to reports from friends bucks were dropping like flies today. 2 of my 3 friends from utah killed within 15 minutes of each other this morning. I know of a 170 a 148 and a possible 190+ getting whacked today on top of the two I had to drag out. It's go time fellas and not just morning and evening either. Lets go fill some tags!


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

IAtailchaser, that is an awesome deer!! Congrats on a new piece of wall art


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Dad hit a nice one tonight. Couldn't find the arrow but he said there was a lot of blood. He said the blood was a little dark so he backed out. He did hear a crash. I'll keep you guys updated:


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

Sweet. You talked about him going out there. Are you going to help him look for it or just posting some pics? lol


----------



## ManOfKnight (Mar 5, 2009)

Adair county public land is packed...no locals. Will attempt all day sit tomorrow on public land...hoping that many people in woods aren't ruining hunting

Sent from my mobile broadcasting device


----------



## Stryder (Oct 7, 2009)

APAsuphan said:


> Dad hit a nice one tonight. Couldn't find the arrow but he said there was a lot of blood. He said the blood was a little dark so he backed out. He did hear a crash. I'll keep you guys updated:


And with the cold temps tonight, he should be able to let him lay all night, if needed....as long as the coyotes dont find him first.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

GoosebyFLuFLu said:


> Sweet. You talked about him going out there. Are you going to help him look for it or just posting some pics? lol


I wish! I have classes in the morning and I have to work in the afternoon, skipped last Friday to help with my cousins deer so I can't skip again. He is 2 hours north of me also. I will be posting pics if he finds him!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Stryder said:


> And with the cold temps tonight, he should be able to let him lay all night, if needed....as long as the coyotes dont find him first.


Yup always a threat, also have to worry about somebody else finding him it's a heavily hunted area.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

APA good luck to ya pops, tell him we are rooting for him... I'm pulling an all day set tomorrow on the new ground in the stand I Hung today. It's covered up in sign and no one else has bowhunted it so they should be pretty undisturbed.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

J-Daddy said:


> APA good luck to ya pops, tell him we are rooting for him... I'm pulling an all day set tomorrow on the new ground in the stand I Hung today. It's covered up in sign and no one else has bowhunted it so they should be pretty undisturbed.


Will do! Good luck to you tomorrow!


----------



## BuckWyld (May 5, 2006)

Sat dark to dark again and the best I seen was a mid 130's 8 pointer. I am convinced that the big boys are all on lock down and this moon sure isnt helping. I am taking tommorow off from hunting to check on our new home construction. Will be back out Saturday.


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

I think even though I' m sick I am going Sunday. It should be good. The rut was really showing last weekend on our farm so we will see what it produces. My brother missed a 160" ten point tonight.


----------



## BrushBuster07 (Jun 9, 2010)

Saw three small bucks and three does tonight...none of the bucks seemed to care too much about the does...

Hopefully tomorrow will be better with less wind...I'm tired of sittin' in a swaying tree!!!


----------



## bust'em1 (May 2, 2009)

*wifes first bow kill*







She got it done, I guess I'm going to have to hold out for bigger one now. Congrats


----------



## PSDeerHunter (Oct 27, 2006)

Tonight was my best night so far seen 10- 12 does and 5 bucks they were really chaseing no big ones though.
Maybe tommorrow I'll get a big boy.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Congrats to her! Great character on that buck!


----------



## skyleralan (Nov 2, 2010)

bust'em1 said:


> View attachment 1204128
> She got it done, I guess I'm going to have to hold out for bigger one now. Congrats


Way to represent SW Iowa! I had a disappointing evening. Sat a stand on the timber edge overlooking a beanfield. Across the road is a half-cut beanfield that I contemplated sitting in that stand. Consequently, I saw two does and a 1.5-2 year old that will be an absolute stud in 2-3 years has 15 pts already! BUT, across the road I saw two of my hitlist bucks chasing and checking a group of 10-12 does! Made me sick, consequently, I am going to sit in that stand tomorrow evening then off to Albia to hunt Saturday afternoon and Sunday morning. I can't wait!

Had a buddy shoot a 182 incher today outside of Gravity, IA. Today was a great day if you were in stand lots of chasing.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Well he found him right where he heard the crash. Shot was back so it was a good thing he backed out. He's a really cool looking buck! I'll post more pics later on.


----------



## dgblum (Oct 5, 2006)

APAsuphan said:


> Well he found him right where he heard the crash. Shot was back so it was a good thing he backed out. He's a really cool looking buck! I'll post more pics later on.


Sweet looking rack! Congrats to your pops! Can't wait to see some more pics


----------



## obeRON (Apr 3, 2009)

Any news from jclaws?


----------



## skyleralan (Nov 2, 2010)

APAsuphan said:


> Well he found him right where he heard the crash. Shot was back so it was a good thing he backed out. He's a really cool looking buck! I'll post more pics later on.


Regular family tradition!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

skyleralan said:


> Regular family tradition!


Haha yup it's been a great year! First time ever my cousin, my dad and I have all shot nice bucks in the same year!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

How they moving today guys?


----------



## ddander4 (Mar 3, 2009)

*November 3rd Iowa Buck*

I guess I should post to the Iowa thread!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Awesome buck man!


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm glad to see your dad got his buck APA. That is a sweet hole thing in the antler. Lots of good bucks being dropped. Anyone out there today?


----------



## hoyt_hunter007 (Aug 29, 2006)

Watching this thread like a hawk. Have to work today, but I will be in the stand for all daylight (and some non-daylight) hours this weekend!


----------



## HCH (Sep 20, 2006)

10 pt. 1:30 pm on wed the 9th


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

HCH said:


> 10 pt. 1:30 pm on wed the 9th


Great buck he has some great mass! Is this a central Iowa buck?


----------



## brutus82 (Jun 9, 2006)

Shot this buck yesterday afternoon at 2:25.


----------



## HCH (Sep 20, 2006)

APAsuphan said:


> Great buck he has some great mass! Is this a central Iowa buck?


Thanks!! Yea, Boone County


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

brutus82 said:


> Shot this buck yesterday afternoon at 2:25.


Congrats man! I was waiting for you to get one! They are dropping like flys boys!!


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

That is a great buck. I love how you cover the hole in the side with your glove. LMAO. That is hilarious.


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

How do I upload a video from a trail cam? What button do I click on here. I got a good video for you guys.


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

APAsuphan said:


> Well he found him right where he heard the crash. Shot was back so it was a good thing he backed out. He's a really cool looking buck! I'll post more pics later on.


Wow !!! Awesome deer! Love the character!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

GoosebyFLuFLu said:


> How do I upload a video from a trail cam? What button do I click on here. I got a good video for you guys.


You can upload to photobucket, then paste the IMG code in here.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

smokecity said:


> Wow !!! Awesome deer! Love the character!


Ya he is a really cool buck. This is his first buck since 07', he has run into some tough luck the past few years. Glad he is finally back on the board!


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

Do you have a photobucket APA?


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

GoosebyFLuFLu said:


> Do you have a photobucket APA?


Yes


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

I could email you the vid and you could post it.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

GoosebyFLuFLu said:


> I could email you the vid and you could post it.


I can try. PM sent.


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

I sent the video to you. Thanks


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

C'mon stop drooling on it and post it. LOL


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

[video]http://s1182.photobucket.com/albums/x458/dejongiowa/?action=view&current=MDGC0043.mp4[/video]


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

First sighting was Satuday morning.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Still in the tree... I've seen I think 28 or 29 deer this morning... Like 10 bucks, only one shooter and the damn doe took him the wrong way... Setting it out until dark it looks like.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

GoosebyFLuFLu said:


> [video]http://s1182.photobucket.com/albums/x458/dejongiowa/?action=view&current=MDGC0043.mp4[/video]


Wow he is a beast!! Good luck!!


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

J-Daddy said:


> Still in the tree... I've seen I think 28 or 29 deer this morning... Like 10 bucks, only one shooter and the damn doe took him the wrong way... Setting it out until dark it looks like.


 Sounds like a good day of hunting. Goodluck taking down that big boy. 

He has a massive neck and body. I haven't seen him on hoof yet. It take only 100 yards from my stand.


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

Yeah that's a big boy alright 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk


----------



## P&y only (Feb 26, 2009)

Well, here's some pics of my friends from outaa states deer. They were hunting public land and were holding out for better, but things weren't working out the best so I told em to take whatever trips your trigger with only 2 days left. They shot their deer within 15 minutes of each other and both fell within 50 yards. Good shooting and happy campers. Priceless father- son moment.


----------



## P&y only (Feb 26, 2009)

IMG]http://i473.photobucket.com/albums/rr92/coondogdmc/078.jpg[/IMG] IMG]http://i473.photobucket.com/albums/rr92/coondogdmc/066.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## P&y only (Feb 26, 2009)




----------



## CaptPete (Nov 27, 2004)

I thought the day was going to be a good one. I about got run over by a doe that was being chased by a buck on my way to the stand. There was tree between us and she came within 5' of me as she ran by. Couldn't tell how big the buck was. Then I didn't see crap...sat til 11am. Saw 1 lone doe about 7:45 and 2 other deer walking through the brush about 100yd away....they looked like a momma and yearling. It's frustrating & depressing reading this thread. All the posts about "I passed on 130'ish and saw 2 more that would go 140 or better" or " I saw 20 does and 6 bucks, 2 of them over 150" are really bumming me out. Right now I would be happy to see more than 2-3 deer in a 5hr period. I would also be happy to see a buck that is bigger than a fork, extremely happy to see one that would break 100" and ecstatic to see one in the 120" range. My last 4 sits I bet I haven't seen more than 15 deer total.


OK I'll quit whining now. Bunch of great bucks guys & Lady. Congrats to all.


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

That sucks CaptPete. I'm throwing you some luck from the South East. Goodluck. Have you thought about an all day sit?


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

P&y only said:


> IMG]http://i473.photobucket.com/albums/rr92/coondogdmc/078.jpg[/IMG] IMG]http://i473.photobucket.com/albums/rr92/coondogdmc/066.jpg[/IMG]


Sweet looking bucks. Nice job.


----------



## ManOfKnight (Mar 5, 2009)

Killed my first buck big body, small rack










Sent from my mobile broadcasting device


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Congrats!!


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

I have been out all day. Thought it was going to be good. As of right now have seen 2 does and 1 little buck. Have no idea where they have gone.

Tony


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

Congrats on first buck.


----------



## slicer (Dec 18, 2008)

Sat till noon today, 5 bucks, biggest was mid 130's. He was following some does and I grunted him over about 100 yards. Walked right under me, grabbed the bow but it is still early. Saw one other that might go 130, the rest were 2 and 1/2 year olds. Still early boys...we need to get past this moon and the snow cover is making it even brighter at night. My three biggest have come around thanksgiving right up until the day before shotgun starts. Taxidermist here doesn't have to much to look at yet...couple nice ones...mostly upper 120's.....lower 130's deer. I am hunting deep in the timber as far away from feed as I can get between doe thickets....with the bright moon. Last buck came through at 10:30...nothing after that....all bucks basically cruising, nothing locked down.

Edit: Forgot to say my inventory is changing....starting to see different bucks which means they are starting to cover more ground and end up who knows where, never know what will come through the next day.


----------



## Freelance Bowhunter (Sep 7, 2010)

Three friends piled up three huge bucks in the last week in southern Iowa. They are putting videos up on the BHR site
http://chrisandblake.bowhuntingroad.com/


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

Congrats on those public land bucks!


----------



## BrushBuster07 (Jun 9, 2010)

Saw one nice buck chasing a group of pry 8-10 does...that's all I saw tonight. That was the first nice buck I've seen from the stand this season. It's been tough...but I really think the best is yet to come. Keep up the hard work fellas!


----------



## dac (Jun 27, 2003)

CaptPete said:


> I thought the day was going to be a good one. I about got run over by a doe that was being chased by a buck on my way to the stand. There was tree between us and she came within 5' of me as she ran by. Couldn't tell how big the buck was. Then I didn't see crap...sat til 11am. Saw 1 lone doe about 7:45 and 2 other deer walking through the brush about 100yd away....they looked like a momma and yearling. It's frustrating & depressing reading this thread. All the posts about "I passed on 130'ish and saw 2 more that would go 140 or better" or " I saw 20 does and 6 bucks, 2 of them over 150" are really bumming me out. Right now I would be happy to see more than 2-3 deer in a 5hr period. I would also be happy to see a buck that is bigger than a fork, extremely happy to see one that would break 100" and ecstatic to see one in the 120" range. My last 4 sits I bet I haven't seen more than 15 deer total.
> 
> 
> OK I'll quit whining now. Bunch of great bucks guys & Lady. Congrats to all.


If it makes you feel any better I sat from dark to dark today and saw two spikes and one little eight pointer.


----------



## CaptPete (Nov 27, 2004)

GoosebyFLuFLu said:


> That sucks CaptPete. I'm throwing you some luck from the South East. Goodluck. Have you thought about an all day sit?


I'll take all the GOOD luck I can get! :thumbs_up:thumbs_up I did 2-3 marathons last week...I was off from the 31st through the 4th. Haven't really had the chance since then. I was going to try to do an all day'er today, but it didn't work out. 



dac said:


> If it makes you feel any better I sat from dark to dark today and saw two spikes and one little eight pointer.


Yes and no. Glad somebody else is seeing the same quantity & quality of deer that I have been. :teeth: No, because you are still seeing more & bigger bucks than I am.


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

I will be in the stand tomorrow morning. Anyone else? Goodluck to all you guys and gals.


----------



## brutus82 (Jun 9, 2006)

GoosebyFLuFLu said:


> That is a great buck. I love how you cover the hole in the side with your glove. LMAO. That is hilarious.


Actually that just happened to be where I put my gloves when I found him. Here's the hole.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Hey Brutus did you ever end up seeing that giant ten you posted earlier in the year in velvet?


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Pulled an all day sit... I think the grand total for the day was like 35 deer in all, 13 bucks... Most all of them were 1.5 year old babies, saw a 2.5 year old 10pt that will be a bruiser in a couple of years if he lives and I saw the one shooter after the hot doe... Never could tell for sure what he was, I think he was a big 8pt but he never really got in the open so I could get a good look at him. He had that doe covered up in a thicket about 150yds from me for close to an hour...2 or 3 times I thought she was gonna walk into the corn field and head my way but she would always turn around and go back.. I'll probably let that stand cool off tomorrow and hit it again Sunday.


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

brutus82 said:


> Actually that just happened to be where I put my gloves when I found him. Here's the hole.


 LMAO um thanks


----------



## brutus82 (Jun 9, 2006)

APAsuphan said:


> Congrats man! I was waiting for you to get one! They are dropping like flys boys!!


Thanks man!! Here's a better pic of him.


----------



## brutus82 (Jun 9, 2006)

APAsuphan said:


> Hey Brutus did you ever end up seeing that giant ten you posted earlier in the year in velvet?


No man not one time! Im really hoping my Grandad gets a crack at him! Its been awhile since he's killed a deer.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

brutus82 said:


> Thanks man!! Here's a better pic of him.


Oh ya that pic shows him off much better! Great buck! Hope he gets that big one!


----------



## Crown Trophy (Dec 3, 2003)

I did an all day sit. Very slow in the morning but come around noon the day turned out to be the best I have seen in 31 years of bowhunting. I have never had that many shooter bucks around like today. Chasing and cruising like crazy. Botched opertunity with the big 8 I was after. Hate to admit I missed a big 12 by shooting over his back at 30 yards. Just a great day to be bowhunting the Iowa rut! Greg


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

brutus82 said:


> Thanks man!! Here's a better pic of him.


Whats the deal with this Michigan sweathshirt. Go Hawks. lol


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

1 Tom Turkey, 1 Wily Coyote & 1 little basket eight this afternoon. I did see a HUGE 8 this AM 100 yds. from my house.
I have yet to see a chase or A Buck even near a Doe.


----------



## brutus82 (Jun 9, 2006)

GoosebyFLuFLu said:


> Whats the deal with this Michigan sweathshirt. Go Hawks. lol


I was waiting for that! Lol!


----------



## BrushBuster07 (Jun 9, 2010)

^ :thumbs_up


----------



## little buddy (Dec 20, 2004)

My Iowa buck. He scored 150". What a great trip we had, my buddy killed a 179"!!!!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Awesome buck!!


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

Nice buck. I didn't make it out this morning. It sucks but I'm watching the Iowa game. Is anyone else hunting? I plan on sitting all day tomorrow and until about noon on Monday. Someone has to be putting one down this morning. Lets see some pics.


----------



## Stryder (Oct 7, 2009)

Was out this morning until about 11. Saw 3 small bucks, 3 does, 4 *****, then a damn coyote. Yote didnt give me a shot, but left after it pretty much stunk up the whole hillside from top to bottom. Heading out to a different stand in about an hour.


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

Goodluck Stryder. I am going to duck hunt tonight I think and I would only pray that a coyote came in front of me.


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

Had very little deer movement this morning so i switched stands at 10:30. It was a good move i have seen 5 does and3 bucks.


----------



## hoyt00 (Feb 16, 2009)

Bumped a decent buck and doe off a fence line on my way to the stand. Couldn't hunt this morning, had to work for the first time in 8 days!


----------



## mmyers (Aug 6, 2006)

GoosebyFLuFLu said:


> Whats the deal with this Michigan sweathshirt. Go Hawks. lol


I love the MI shirt. GO BLUE.....


----------



## MATHEWS2005 (Jan 9, 2010)

I've been trying to fill my Doe tag but all I've been seeing Bucks Bucks and more Bucks. Mostly small one's. I've only seen a big Buck and he was chasing Does across the river. He was between 150"-160". I can't wait for Muzzy. Season then I'll be in my stand with my bow.


----------



## brutus82 (Jun 9, 2006)

mmyers said:


> I love the MI shirt. GO BLUE.....


Haha yes Ndeed!


----------



## dtprice (Feb 26, 2010)

MATHEWS2005 said:


> I've been trying to fill my Doe tag but all I've been seeing Bucks Bucks and more Bucks. Mostly small one's. I've only seen a big Buck and he was chasing Does across the river. He was between 150"-160". I can't wait for Muzzy. Season then I'll be in my stand with my bow.


Ditto on that one. Can't wait for late season.


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

GoosebyFLuFLu said:


> Whats the deal with this Michigan sweathshirt. Go Hawks. lol


Damn, Goose. You beat me to it! LOL That is a great buck, Brutus


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

I am pumped for the morning, I am headed out early. Should be a good day.


----------



## Stryder (Oct 7, 2009)

First a coyote ruined my morning, then a bobcat in the evening. Just couldnt win today. Too bad there was an open season on bobcats. It strolled right in front of my at about 20ft, stopped about 30 yards down the fence line, and bedded in the CRP. 
With next weekend and maybe one day during Thanksgiving weekend, the little bucks I usually see are starting to look awfully tasty. Especially with an empty freezer.
Oh well, back out I go in the morning. A bad day in the woods beats working at home anyday! Good luck all!


----------



## pozoutdoors (Jan 17, 2010)

My wife got her first archery deer today!!! Nothing huge. But she got worked up just the same. Now she knows why I spend so much time bowhunting!!!


----------



## nnelzon23 (Mar 19, 2011)

Here is a link to my other brothers deer. Cycle through the pics, they are pretty cool. We caught the buck on trail cam a few days before he killed him. Since that point the deer broke off his left G3. Then the deer stopped and had his pic taken with the arrow sticking out moments after the shot. My other brothers deer is also on the site if interested. Both deer were found alive and were dispatched with follow up shots. The heavy 8 went 152 and the wide 8 went about 135. The wide 8 went over two miles and the heavy 8 about 1 mile. 

http://nelsonshunting.shutterfly.com/pictures/790

Both deer were their first archery deer and the wide one was my younger brothers first buck ever.

I have not had the opportunity at a good one yet.


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

Nice job guys and gals and nice first buck. I am headed out now. Plan on putting a big boy in the dirt.


----------



## curtisj76 (Oct 3, 2011)

Saw I big buck again yesterday. Moved my stand for the proper wind placement but I think I'm gonna give the spot a day off. Let the smells and sights get back to normal a bit. Kinda bummed but I'll be out Monday morning at 6. Best of luck boys.

PS Michigan is for losers! Go Hawks!!!!!


----------



## Crown Trophy (Dec 3, 2003)

The peak og the rut sure seems to have already happened on Nov. 11 here n my neck of the woods n SW Iowa. I did pass up 4 bucks yesterday that were cruising. 2 ten pointers and two 4 pointers. But the crazy chase hase all but ended here. It has been an incrediable rut thus far. Perhaps the best I have ever seen. I never dreamt that I would pass on so many different 10 pointers like I have this year. I have had botched oppertunities 3 times on true monsters. After hunting hard everyday since Halloween I think it is time to put the smackdown on the next decent buck that comes by. Does anyone else that is still hunting think the rut has peaked in your area? Greg


----------



## Crown Trophy (Dec 3, 2003)

Wow! No more had I just posted my last post and I hear a grunt! A little 3 point chasing a doe past me. Then I hear another grunt and a BIG buck comes by so I put the smackdown on him. As I am watching to see where he runs off to another 130 class 8 pointer comes grunting by! I'm in my staand shaking so much from the addrenilne rush I can hardly type this! Got to love bowhunting the Iowa rut ! Greg


----------



## Hunterdank (Aug 30, 2005)

Got a question for you guys hunting in Iowa,Im from Mi.have a tag for zone 4,was down there from oct 30 to nov 7 had to come back home,seen some nice bucks nothing close,brother and a friend both killed ok bucks.I want to come back,the question is when,I can come back from nov 17-22 or around the week or christmas,which do you think will be better?Will the bucks still be moving this time in nov. or on lock down?I will be hunting state land in the grand river area.thanks, Dan.


----------



## mmyers (Aug 6, 2006)

the 17-22


----------



## bus33 (Aug 6, 2006)

I would come in November. If you come in December, things will be stirred up from the orange army and the deer will be back on a food pattern if you can find it.


----------



## BrushBuster07 (Jun 9, 2010)

November for sure...I think the rut will be on still...we have yet to get the real cold temps. Later in November mid-day hunts are AWESOME...don't see much but you often times see those big boys out lookin' hard for the last unbred doe. I'm hoping to make it out after breakfast here shortly.


----------



## Hunterdank (Aug 30, 2005)

Thanks guys,the only thing that bothers me, is I will be driving 10 hrs and hunting by myself,the place where I want to go is a 3/4 mile drag.Thanks again


----------



## jlsug (Dec 15, 2006)

my brothers 11 point, we had 4 nice bucks bumping, scent checking does in a standing corn for the last week, we got set up on the ground, and this buck cross river and came at my brother, up the bank. He stuck arrow at 7 steps from him.Buck took 10 steps and drop.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Crown Trophy said:


> Wow! No more had I just posted my last post and I hear a grunt! A little 3 point chasing a doe past me. Then I hear another grunt and a BIG buck comes by so I put the smackdown on him. As I am watching to see where he runs off to another 130 class 8 pointer comes grunting by! I'm in my staand shaking so much from the addrenilne rush I can hardly type this! Got to love bowhunting the Iowa rut ! Greg


Can't wait for pics!!


----------



## SJunior (Jun 16, 2011)

Man it's a good thing I don't get motion sickness!!! This tree is floppin around like a fish.


----------



## brutus82 (Jun 9, 2006)

Crown Trophy said:


> Wow! No more had I just posted my last post and I hear a grunt! A little 3 point chasing a doe past me. Then I hear another grunt and a BIG buck comes by so I put the smackdown on him. As I am watching to see where he runs off to another 130 class 8 pointer comes grunting by! I'm in my staand shaking so much from the addrenilne rush I can hardly type this! Got to love bowhunting the Iowa rut ! Greg


Hell ya! Let's see some pics!


----------



## D-TRAIN (Dec 1, 2004)

Spent 12.5 hrs in the stand this weekend hoping for a doe to come by. Saw 3 bucks, all of which were either chasing or just cruising hard. A few does, but nothing close to within range. Had 2 bald eagles flying up and down the river this evening which was fun to watch (stand is only 30-40 yards from river). 

Shot my buck opening day so this guy just got shot with the camera as he was cruising through. Little blurry due to using digital zoom, but it turned out ok. Notice the missing patch of hair? Old broadhead wound maybe?

And a big thanks to Derick (dtprice) for letting me sit in his stand this weekend!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Wow great pics! He is a really nice buck!


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

Nice pics. I got out there today. Had a shooter about 100 yards away this morning. A doe walked by at 30 yards but after that he followed her. I had a coyote at 30 yards but couldn't get a shot then he left and came back and then left and he then scared 2 does that came 10 yards by my stand. Tonight I saw 2 does and that was it. Pretty slow this evening.


----------



## curtisj76 (Oct 3, 2011)

Fellas, how long does the rut last?


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

I give it another 2 weeks. I think the warm weather slowed it down so it will last a while.


----------



## curtisj76 (Oct 3, 2011)

GoosebyFLuFLu said:


> I give it another 2 weeks. I think the warm weather slowed it down so it will last a while.


Thanks man, appreciate it.


----------



## dtprice (Feb 26, 2010)

D-TRAIN said:


> Spent 12.5 hrs in the stand this weekend hoping for a doe to come by. Saw 3 bucks, all of which were either chasing or just cruising hard. A few does, but nothing close to within range. Had 2 bald eagles flying up and down the river this evening which was fun to watch (stand is only 30-40 yards from river).
> 
> Shot my buck opening day so this guy just got shot with the camera as he was cruising through. Little blurry due to using digital zoom, but it turned out ok. Notice the missing patch of hair? Old broadhead wound maybe?
> 
> ...


----------



## 2Hunde (Apr 2, 2011)

It was crazy windy but I had an awesome night. Had the perfect wind to sit a virgin stand tonight in a thick brushy draw that leads out to a corn and bean field. Saw around 20 does, and 2 little bucks. One of the bucks was chasing hard still. I thought a shooter would come through for sure with all those does around but I never saw one, oh well, still a ton of fun to see that many deer in one evening.


----------



## 4995 (Nov 15, 2006)

I could'nt stand the wind anymore today, so got on the ground around 4 this afternoon and within minutes had bucks chasing does. Turned around after hearing something behind me and oh s#!t, nice buck at 15 yds. I had a decent 10 with stickers on the ground within 15 minutes of walking. What was crazy is dragging him out I had a buck chase a doe right by me and neither one noticed me. I will try to post pics tomorrow, gotta get this deer cut up.


----------



## slicer (Dec 18, 2008)

Weekend for me was slow. Saw two shooers, one shacked up one in range but to dark to shoot. Usuall dinks sniffing around, does seem to be scattered and chased all over the place. Seeing a few orphans. Taking today off, then hitting it hard in hopes of catching one between does this week.


----------



## Crown Trophy (Dec 3, 2003)

Pics coming soon. Heading to the. Meat locker now with an 8 pointer. 2 funny...just drove by a decent 8 in the road ditch on the back of his doe. Interrupted him in mid-hump when I drove by. Never seen that in a road ditch before! Greg


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

How they moving with these warm temps?


----------



## IowaSwitchback (Feb 5, 2006)

4995 said:


> I could'nt stand the wind anymore today, so got on the ground around 4 this afternoon and within minutes had bucks chasing does. Turned around after hearing something behind me and oh s#!t, nice buck at 15 yds. I had a decent 10 with stickers on the ground within 15 minutes of walking. What was crazy is dragging him out I had a buck chase a doe right by me and neither one noticed me. I will try to post pics tomorrow, gotta get this deer cut up.


:thumbs_up Congrats Joe..

Can't wait to see him..


----------



## dgblum (Oct 5, 2006)

Crown Trophy said:


> Pics coming soon. Heading to the. Meat locker now with an 8 pointer. 2 funny...just drove by a decent 8 in the road ditch on the back of his doe. Interrupted him in mid-hump when I drove by. Never seen that in a road ditch before! Greg


Looking forward to the pics Greg! Congrats!


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

Congrats on the buck! Waiting to see pics


----------



## Crown Trophy (Dec 3, 2003)

SW Iowa Buck.......GREG:darkbeer:


----------



## D-TRAIN (Dec 1, 2004)

Great buck Greg!!! Beautiful 8!


----------



## skyleralan (Nov 2, 2010)

Crown Trophy said:


> The peak og the rut sure seems to have already happened on Nov. 11 here n my neck of the woods n SW Iowa. I did pass up 4 bucks yesterday that were cruising. 2 ten pointers and two 4 pointers. But the crazy chase hase all but ended here. It has been an incrediable rut thus far. Perhaps the best I have ever seen. I never dreamt that I would pass on so many different 10 pointers like I have this year. I have had botched oppertunities 3 times on true monsters. After hunting hard everyday since Halloween I think it is time to put the smackdown on the next decent buck that comes by. Does anyone else that is still hunting think the rut has peaked in your area? Greg


Greg, from SW Iowa as well and I would agree, it has come and gone in my opinion. Last week, the 9-14 really seemed to have heavy activity. I have seen a lot of bucks, but unfortunately, nothing close. I think this next week 21-27 should be the last period of rut action. Taking this week off to re-energize, then back to Albia for some weekend hunting.


----------



## dgblum (Oct 5, 2006)

Crown Trophy said:


> View attachment 1206727
> View attachment 1206731
> SW Iowa Buck.......GREG:darkbeer:


Great buck! Congrats!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Awesome 8 right there!!


----------



## Crown Trophy (Dec 3, 2003)

I heard from a Iowa State Trooper friend of mine about a possiable new state record non-typical taken over by Audubon. Only info I have is that it has 3 drop tines off each main beam and points coming out everywhere. I think the state record is like 275" so if true it must be a real pig of a deer! Anybody know more?
Greg


----------



## Freelance Bowhunter (Sep 7, 2010)

Another video of a great Iowa buck hitting the dirt on camera. Shortt blood trail on this one!
http://chrisandblake.bowhuntingroad...es-down-tsquared-ending-a-three-year-history/


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Crown Trophy said:


> I heard from a Iowa State Trooper friend of mine about a possiable new state record non-typical taken over by Audubon. Only info I have is that it has 3 drop tines off each main beam and points coming out everywhere. I think the state record is like 275" so if true it must be a real pig of a deer! Anybody know more?
> Greg


Kyle Simmons has the state record believed it scored high 260s. It would be an unbelievable buck to beat this one.


----------



## dgblum (Oct 5, 2006)

Crown Trophy said:


> I heard from a Iowa State Trooper friend of mine about a possiable new state record non-typical taken over by Audubon. Only info I have is that it has 3 drop tines off each main beam and points coming out everywhere. I think the state record is like 275" so if true it must be a real pig of a deer! Anybody know more?
> Greg


If that buck were taken in Audubon County that would have to be the underdog buck of the century. Audubon County is perennially one of the weakest deer counties in the entire state. Very little cover but that's not to say it can't be done! It is Iowa afterall!:wink: I would love to see pics of a new state record!

Check out the harvest report so far. Audubon County: Total deer reported killed so far this year- 28
https://jc.activeoutdoorsolutions.com/iowadnr/harvestdata/realTimeHarvest.do


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

dgblum said:


> If that buck were taken in Audubon County that would have to be the underdog buck of the century. Audubon County is perennially one of the weakest deer counties in the entire state. Very little cover but that's not to say it can't be done! It is Iowa afterall!:wink: I would love to see pics of a new state record!
> 
> Check out the harvest report so far. Audubon County: Total deer reported killed so far this year- 28
> https://jc.activeoutdoorsolutions.com/iowadnr/harvestdata/realTimeHarvest.do


That would be a hell of an underdog story!


----------



## Crown Trophy (Dec 3, 2003)

APAsuphan said:


> Kyle Simmons has the state record believed it scored high 260s. It would be an unbelievable buck to beat this one.



According to the states records that buck scored 275 5/8". Yea it would take a heck of a buck to beat it!!
Greg


----------



## BuckWyld (May 5, 2006)

Chasing just got started here Sunday, so I took tokkorow and Thursday will be on stand. Should be heating up pretty good!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Crown Trophy said:


> According to the states records that buck scored 275 5/8". Yea it would take a heck of a buck to beat it!!
> Greg


Thought I saw somewhere where they dropped that score a little.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

dgblum said:


> If that buck were taken in Audubon County that would have to be the underdog buck of the century. Audubon County is perennially one of the weakest deer counties in the entire state. Very little cover but that's not to say it can't be done! It is Iowa afterall!:wink: I would love to see pics of a new state record!
> 
> Check out the harvest report so far. Audubon County: Total deer reported killed so far this year- 28
> https://jc.activeoutdoorsolutions.com/iowadnr/harvestdata/realTimeHarvest.do


I got ya beat man, I live in Calhoun County and we are tied for dead last so far according to that link, lol...


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

APAsuphan said:


> Kyle Simmons has the state record believed it scored high 260s. It would be an unbelievable buck to beat this one.


I remember that deer at the Deer Classic after he killed it in the H.S. booth... Good god it was huge, you can stand inside that rack, that thing is a freakin giant.


----------



## slicer (Dec 18, 2008)

Sat in a stand located in a small brushy draw from dark to dark today. This draw usually sees some lockdown activity every year. At 12:30 a doe led a upper 150's 10 and two 125-130 inch bucks right underneath me. The big one's entire left mainbeam was snapped off...just my luck as this scenario doesn't happen every day. Watched him charge and snort at the smaller bucks, breed the doe, and mill about until 1:30. The two satellite bucks kept their distance, the couple moved off over the hill in the CRP. Few does this morning and evening with a dink in the mix.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

J-Daddy said:


> I remember that deer at the Deer Classic after he killed it in the H.S. booth... Good god it was huge, you can stand inside that rack, that thing is a freakin giant.


I know I saw it there the year he entered it into the contest, I think he won lol. It's probably my favorite buck of all time to look at. It's way more impressive looking than the Lovstuen buck IMO.


----------



## DeepRiverHunter (Aug 28, 2010)

A friend of mine from Knoxville said there was a 300+ inch deer killed near Albia. ?????


----------



## dgblum (Oct 5, 2006)

J-Daddy said:


> I got ya beat man, I live in Calhoun County and we are tied for dead last so far according to that link, lol...


Oh, come on now. I know you head down south to do some of your hunting! :thumbs_up


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

DeepRiverHunter said:


> A friend of mine from Knoxville said there was a 300+ inch deer killed near Albia. ?????


I could believe that the 307" Lovstuen buck came from there.


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

DeepRiverHunter said:


> A friend of mine from Knoxville said there was a 300+ inch deer killed near Albia. ?????


 I havent heard anything about this. It looks like some people are putting some good bucks down since the weekend. Nice job everyone.


----------



## Deerman1 (Feb 26, 2005)

I have not posted in awhile. Congrats to all who connected!!

I got my shot on November 11 at 4:30 pm. One of the 3 giants I have my eye on on my lease. Mainframe 12 with trash. Scores between 185 and 195.

10 yards, broadside, looking the other way..........and I blew it. Hit him too low to catch both lungs. Most likely got 1 lung, and arrow exited brisket. Not a great blood trail, that eventually ended just 100 yards from the shot. 2 of us looked for 13 hours the next day, and no recovery. I'm still sick over it.

One of those "gimme" shots that you dont think you have to still concentrate on. Well, I didnt settle my pin, pick a spot, follow through.......it was more like put the pins close, and YANK the trigger. Didnt work out too well for me.

Taking my labs up on Thursday to look again. Worst feeling in the world.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Deerman1 said:


> I have not posted in awhile. Congrats to all who connected!!
> 
> I got my shot on November 11 at 4:30 pm. One of the 3 giants I have my eye on on my lease. Mainframe 12 with trash. Scores between 185 and 195.
> 
> ...


Oh man... I feel sick just reading that.


----------



## TailChaser (Aug 13, 2005)

Deerman1 said:


> I have not posted in awhile. Congrats to all who connected!!
> 
> I got my shot on November 11 at 4:30 pm. One of the 3 giants I have my eye on on my lease. Mainframe 12 with trash. Scores between 185 and 195.
> 
> ...


That does stink, but that's that way I always shoot my deer, and haven't lost one in a long time. I think you just have to remember to aim for the opposite shoulder. I always hit where I'm wanting, by just holding the pins in the area and punching.


----------



## Crown Trophy (Dec 3, 2003)

Deerman1 said:


> I have not posted in awhile. Congrats to all who connected!!
> 
> I got my shot on November 11 at 4:30 pm. One of the 3 giants I have my eye on on my lease. Mainframe 12 with trash. Scores between 185 and 195.
> 
> ...



Good luck Deerman. I feel for ya!

Greg


----------



## BuckWyld (May 5, 2006)

I sat all morning today and didn't even see a deer...


----------



## slicer (Dec 18, 2008)

sat dark to 3:30 in my best bedding area, then had appointment. 11 does....they seem to be getting grouped up and reorganized. 8 bucks cruising through the balance of the day, not a one over 125-130. I have seen most of these bucks since things got fired up a couple weeks ago.....homebodies. This is high pressured land though.


----------



## 2Hunde (Apr 2, 2011)

Man I wish I could have been in the stand this morning! 22 degrees, would have been a perfect day to sit all day.


----------



## D-TRAIN (Dec 1, 2004)

2Hunde said:


> Man I wish I could have been in the stand this morning! 22 degrees, would have been a perfect day to sit all day.


I was thinking the same thing! Cold and no wind! Anybody got morning reports???


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

it was a cold windy morning today in south central Iowa. i saw 3 bucks and 1 doe. the buck behind the doe wasnt what i wanted. i did get a new buck on trail cam. i sure would like to tag him. from my trail cams, does seem to be moving a little more in my areas. 









Tony


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Nice buck Tony, good luck!


----------



## tzoulek (Feb 3, 2008)

caught this guy heading back to bed this am. came in to 40 yards and smelled something he didn't quite like turned to leave at 50 yards he turned a little to his left gave me a slightly quartering away shot. Went in second to last rib came out 2 ribs from offside shoulder. Watched him go down in the CRP after a 60 yard run. Rough score has him at 160 gross.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

My buddy and AT member tzoulek slammed a nice one this morning down in south east Iowa... I'm sure he will get pics on here sometime, its a great buck, probably in the 150"s from the pics I looked at on my phone.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

tzoulek said:


> caught this guy heading back to bed this am. came in to 40 yards and smelled something he didn't quite like turned to leave at 50 yards he turned a little to his left gave me a slightly quartering away shot. Went in second to last rib came out 2 ribs from offside shoulder. Watched him go down in the CRP after a 60 yard run. Rough score has him at 160 gross.


Awesome buck man!!


----------



## tzoulek (Feb 3, 2008)

hey J look up one the pics are posted right above your comment.


----------



## BuckWyld (May 5, 2006)

Seeing more activity here finally. Had a great 160 on his feet about 9 just out of range in heavy cover.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

tzoulek said:


> hey J look up one the pics are posted right above your comment.


You must have been posting it while I was typing... Congrats man that's a great buck.


----------



## slicer (Dec 18, 2008)

sat until 2:00, small bucks hitting the thickets and chasing does, did see a solid shooter locked up with a doe driving home.


----------



## nnelzon23 (Mar 19, 2011)

There is a 170" buck 100 yds from Bass Pro pushing a doe right now.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

nnelzon23 said:


> There is a 170" buck 100 yds from Bass Pro pushing a doe right now.


Kind of a weird spot. Is he behind bass pro?


----------



## nnelzon23 (Mar 19, 2011)

APAsuphan said:


> Kind of a weird spot. Is he behind bass pro?


Council Bluffs. About 100 yds west of the parking lot. I watched him and the doe bed down about an hour ago.


----------



## nnelzon23 (Mar 19, 2011)

nnelzon23 said:


> Council Bluffs. About 100 yds west of the parking lot. I watched him and the doe bed down about an hour ago.


I would think they most likely crossed the interstate last night. It is way too busy for them to have crossed during daylight hours.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

nnelzon23 said:


> Council Bluffs. About 100 yds west of the parking lot. I watched him and the doe bed down about an hour ago.


Oh haha that makes more sense. I was thinking the altoona one.


----------



## nnelzon23 (Mar 19, 2011)

APAsuphan said:


> Oh haha that makes more sense. I was thinking the altoona one.


I figured that was what you were thinking.


----------



## curtisj76 (Oct 3, 2011)

What's everyone's take on the rut? When I was going out last week I was mostly seeing bucks and a few does. *Never together.* Went to go take my stand down today and finally saw either 2 bucks and a doe together or 1 buck and 2 does together. Couldn't tell as I didn't have the best view. All I know is that the buck was a biggie. Is this just starting up?


----------



## iawalleyeguy (Aug 10, 2009)

I think the bucks are seeking the last hot does now!Weird year for sure!But I believe things have progressed as ussual just not as visible,mostly a night time rut!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Sounds like they were moving everywhere tonight...anybody connect?


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

I am working right now. I will be out in the morning for sure.

Tony


----------



## The Hood (Jul 5, 2002)

APAsuphan said:


> Sounds like they were moving everywhere tonight...anybody connect?


not moving in my back yard tonight


----------



## IowaFlinger (Jan 8, 2009)

the rut comes and goes at different times for each area I believe. I've seen some chasing and then I've seen groups as big as 7 does feeding without any bucks around. Went out for a quick hunt tonight and saw some more chasing. As for me I'll take a spread out rut way before a rut that lasts a week. There is plenty of time in my neck of the woods and I'm sure that goes for just about anywhere right now in southern/central Iowa. JMO


----------



## The Hood (Jul 5, 2002)

I'll got spotlight the yard and check the herd...BRB


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

The Hood said:


> not moving in my back yard tonight


Weird they were all over around here.


----------



## The Hood (Jul 5, 2002)

one buck laying under my tree waiting for the does to come

my trailcam showed they wasn't moving till after 1am and they heading back to the island at 9am yesterday


----------



## The Hood (Jul 5, 2002)

APAsuphan said:


> Weird they were all over around here.


it is really windy here and has been since 2 this afternoon


----------



## tzoulek (Feb 3, 2008)

Wind is blowing pretty good again this morning. Glad I took yesterday off and was able to connect. Yesterday was the first NW wind we have had in a while so when I saw that I headed for the timber, I have a setup that is money with a NW wind and it came through yesterday. Seems like this has been a windy fall with more SE winds than usual.


----------



## The Hood (Jul 5, 2002)

bucks laying down with does in the cut corn this morning


----------



## slicer (Dec 18, 2008)

Setting a record for number of sub 130" bucks seen in a season...3 this morning, had to work 10-2, seen 5 more dinks and 6 does this evening at a different farm. Hunting several different farms in Central Iowa. I think it's time I start knocking on doors for next year to get away from land that gets piss pounded in December.

Have hunted pretty near every day since November 4th, with many all day sits....going to grind it out to the end as usual.


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

I think this weekend should be great. I am think tomorrow morning on the bottom of a ridge sounds great.


----------



## D-TRAIN (Dec 1, 2004)

This guy is showing up fairly regularly. Biggest I've ever seen in the area. Daytime pic is 1 hour ahead. This is 20 yards from my stand. Grandpa had him at 20 yards last week in a different stand, but no clear shot and he left unharmed. Too bad I shot a 136" opening day!!!!!!

Will he be there for late muzzy season!?!?!?


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

[video]http://s1182.photobucket.com/albums/x458/dejongiowa/?action=view&current=MDGC0043.mp4[/video] Maybe he will walk by.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Wow he is a stud! I would be buying a shotgun tag if I were you.


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

Is anyone else going in the morning?


----------



## iawalleyeguy (Aug 10, 2009)

Yup leaving at 4am got an hour drive, hope it's a good one!


----------



## curtisj76 (Oct 3, 2011)

Might take my 6 yr old boy out tomorrow morning. Not gonna shoot anything, probably just watch. My video camera is coming on Monday.


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

I will be out as well in the morning. Good luck to everyone.

Sent Via Tapatalk Android


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

Yeah good luck everyone. I hope to be seeing some pics when I get back tomorrow night.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

How about them cyclones!!!!!!!!! Wow I can't believe it!!!!


----------



## BowhunterMason (Sep 10, 2008)

APAsuphan said:


> How about them cyclones!!!!!!!!! Wow I can't believe it!!!!


Let's not talk about it. -.-

Well as we say around here... Poke choke!

BTW I'm coming to Iowa to hunt tomorrow. I'll get my revenge on one of your deer hopefully.


----------



## jvivanh (Sep 24, 2011)

APAsuphan said:


> How about them cyclones!!!!!!!!! Wow I can't believe it!!!!


I am proud to be a Cyclone!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

BowhunterMason said:


> Let's not talk about it. -.-
> 
> Well as we say around here... Poke choke!
> 
> BTW I'm coming to Iowa to hunt tomorrow. I'll get my revenge on one of your deer hopefully.


Ya tough break for osu lately, do feel bad for you guys I respect osu alot more than say Texas or Oklahoma. Hope you shoot one of our states finest bucks, good luck!


----------



## CaptPete (Nov 27, 2004)

I'm heading out in about 20 minutes. Haven't been out since last Sunday morning. Have been anywhere to see or hear about what's going on in my neck of the woods. Hopefully it's more active than the last few sits. Getting tired of seeing the same button and his sister walking by at 10 yd. and bedding at 50. I have a doe tag, but just can't get myself to shoot one of them little things.


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

Yeah good luck CaptPete. It feels like a whack and stack morning.


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

Couple of bucks chasing a doe and one single doe so far. Fun just being out and seeing deer.

Sent Via Tapatalk Android


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

Little buck bedded in front of me. He's watching a doe.

Sent Via Tapatalk Android


----------



## hoyt_hunter007 (Aug 29, 2006)

APAsuphan said:


> How about them cyclones!!!!!!!!! Wow I can't believe it!!!!


Yeaaaahhhhh BUDDY! Proud ISU Alum here.


----------



## hoyt_hunter007 (Aug 29, 2006)

Also, forgot to add a pic of my '11 Iowa archery buck. Shot him 11/13/11. 30 yard shot, 30 yard recovery.


----------



## dac (Jun 27, 2003)

What a difference a day makes, hadn't seen a whole lot up till the 17. That day saw 12 deer one unidentified one doe and the rest all bucks. watched two small bucks push each other around for about 10 minutes saw a definite shooter at 12:30 about 75 yards away. Then at 3:30 heard antlers smacking then a couple minutes later had a doe come down from the same hillside where I heard the fighting then came a buck then the doe went back up the hill side and the buck fallowed. Then I seen the other buck both deer looked to be in the 130 to 140 range. Went back the fallowing day for another all day set, didn't see the first deer till 10:40 a doe then seen 3 more deer around mid day all does. Then at 4:30 seen 7 does single file and one 110-120 class buck bringing up the rear. The wind blew pretty good all day till about the last hour and the temp was not as cold the day before don't know if that was the difference are not.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

hoyt_hunter007 said:


> Also, forgot to add a pic of my '11 Iowa archery buck. Shot him 11/13/11. 30 yard shot, 30 yard recovery.
> View attachment 1210198
> View attachment 1210199


Awesome buck man!! Glad to see some fellow cyclones in here!


----------



## D-TRAIN (Dec 1, 2004)

APAsuphan said:


> Wow he is a stud! I would be buying a shotgun tag if I were you.


Bow only for me! Gonna use the bow with the muzzy tag.



APAsuphan said:


> How about them cyclones!!!!!!!!! Wow I can't believe it!!!!


GO STATE! In my last semester at ISU and had to head home with the wife yesterday so I didn't get to go to the game. BIGGEST MISTAKE OF MY LIFE!!!!!!!!!!!! Watched it all, but student section would have been WAY better!


----------



## 2Hunde (Apr 2, 2011)

Saw 2 giants this morning in southern iowa, one had a doe, the other was cruising, grunted and rattled at both, neither of them even looked at me, they were both easily 160+, had a really nice 8pt right under the stand too, he was 20" wide easy, but had broken both his brows and his G2 on his right side so he got the pass. Good luck


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Sucky rainy day here in north Iowa, skipping the doe hunt tonight.


----------



## 2Hunde (Apr 2, 2011)

Warning: Gun Question. Does anyone know if you can legally buy a doe tag for shotgun 1 and still buy a buck tag for late muzzy season?


----------



## SJunior (Jun 16, 2011)

Shotgun 1 OR 2, not both. When you go to get your license it will list any and all tags you are eligible to buy.


----------



## curtisj76 (Oct 3, 2011)

How's activity? Good day for the Hawks and Clones.


----------



## IowaSwitchback (Feb 5, 2006)

2Hunde said:


> Warning: Gun Question. Does anyone know if you can legally buy a doe tag for shotgun 1 and still buy a buck tag for late muzzy season?





SJunior said:


> Shotgun 1 OR 2, not both. When you go to get your license it will list any and all tags you are eligible to buy.


X2..

Yep you can get a doe tag IF there are any left for the county you are going to hunt.


----------



## Stryder (Oct 7, 2009)

This weekend sucked here. Very little movement. Saturday started great as i had a doe I call Gimpy hobbled in with her twin buttons and bed down about 40 yards in heavy cover right at sunrise. Couldn't believe she survived the winter. Had I not missed her on the last day of the '10 season, there wouldnt be two more bucks roaming around. She seems to be getting along just fine on 3 legs.
Anyways, the laid there for almost 6 hours before heading back up the hill they came down. Had a little 4pt come thru at about 2pm, then nothing. This morning was a complete bust and family thing prevent an evening hunt. I would have thought there would be tons of movement given it was 25 degrees out with little wind, but the timber was dead except the dang tree rats. They were busy ALL day driving me nuts.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

I've seen a bunch of 1.5 year old bucks cruising the past few days but that's about it. No big boys on their feet that I've seen.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

They are starting to group up big time up here in north Iowa.


----------



## slicer (Dec 18, 2008)

Mornings were slow for me on the edges of my bedding thickets. midday Saturday had a big 140 8 cruise through a pinch point between two timbers, still early though.

Evenings I hit the food in areas where I know some shooters frequent and saw small bucks and handfull of does.


----------



## dac (Jun 27, 2003)

Went today saw 8 does and no bucks,had 5 does around me at 6:45 first thing this morning.


----------



## BrushBuster07 (Jun 9, 2010)

Went out at 3:00 PM and saw 10 does and 2 bucks...biggest buck was pry 120". Both bucks I saw were chasing does...


----------



## IowaFlinger (Jan 8, 2009)

Hate to say it but I think I'm ready for some good snow and for the deer to get into their late season food patterns. After another slow season I'd still say I prefer hunting in the snow.


----------



## dgblum (Oct 5, 2006)

The afternoon of Friday the 18th I was able to connect with this Iowa buck. I have had a pretty slow year with shooter buck sightings and this guy presented me with an easy chip shot that I couldn't pass up. I plan on getting out with the bow during late muzzleloader season to connect with a true Iowa giant.


----------



## 2Hunde (Apr 2, 2011)

Had my #3 hitlist buck right under my stand this morning, he's a beautiful 5.5yr old 8pt, will score in the mid 140's as an 8. The only shot I had was a straight down spine shot, while lethal, I didn't feel comfortable with it. Been a tough year so far with shooter sightings but I have seen 3 in the past 3 days so things are looking up. Keep at it guys and shoot 'em straight.


----------



## Crown Trophy (Dec 3, 2003)

Turkey hunting this morning. No turkeys sighted but I have seen two nice 8 pointers. One with two does and the other out cruising. Greg


----------



## iawalleyeguy (Aug 10, 2009)

My 2011 season is officially over,I sat in freezing rain most of the day saturday!I arrowed a nice mature doe!Cant wait till next year good luck guys!


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

I saw around 8 bucks sunday morning all were 5 points or smaller. I also saw 5 does. I only saw 2 does saturday. It was pretty slow. I plan to hunt Friday through Sunday. Need to put a biggun down. I got a new spot to hunt right outside a state park and all the big bucks come in here during shotgun season. I am pumped. My sister saw a 170 last night while driving in the park. Should be great.


----------



## BCU_Archer (Oct 9, 2006)

I was able to fill my city buck tag on friday morning. When I first spotted him I immediately thought he was a bigger 6x5 we have on camera on that property, so I went into shooter mode and didn't look at his rack again while he was coming in. Stopped him at 25 yds and he made it about 50 down to a creek. He turned out to be a nice young 3 year old 10 pt instead of the big boy I thought he was, oh well still proud of him. Now to try to fill my statewide tag


----------



## D-TRAIN (Dec 1, 2004)

Sat for 6.5 hours today and didn't see a single deer! Although frustrated I'll be back in the tree before dawn tomorrow! We bowhunters are a crazy breed...


----------



## BigRacks (Sep 15, 2009)

Slow, Slow, Slow....


----------



## BrushBuster07 (Jun 9, 2010)

I think the weekend could be good...the big boys may be back out on their mid-day cruises lookin' for those final does.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Landowner from the farm I hunt in south west part of the state sent a couple of my cameras up to me with his wife yesterday.... I had one Hung on a huge scrape and it was FULL of big buck pics. No true giants but a lot of solid bucks.. one big 8 we've never seen that has 2 big flier points coming off his g2 on one side... He wouldn't score worth a crap but I'd shoot him in a heartbeat cause he's a big mature deer. I'm heading down there mid day on Thursday and staying till Sunday and I'm not getting out of the tree until I kill something.


----------



## huntin4Christ (Sep 3, 2009)

J-Daddy said:


> Landowner from the farm I hunt in south west part of the state sent a couple of my cameras up to me with his wife yesterday.... I had one Hung on a huge scrape and it was FULL of big buck pics. No true giants but a lot of solid bucks.. one big 8 we've never seen that has 2 big flier points coming off his g2 on one side... He wouldn't score worth a crap but I'd shoot him in a heartbeat cause he's a big mature deer. I'm heading down there mid day on Thursday and staying till Sunday and I'm not getting out of the tree until I kill something.


That's what I like to hear. Get it done.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

BCU_Archer said:


> I was able to fill my city buck tag on friday morning. When I first spotted him I immediately thought he was a bigger 6x5 we have on camera on that property, so I went into shooter mode and didn't look at his rack again while he was coming in. Stopped him at 25 yds and he made it about 50 down to a creek. He turned out to be a nice young 3 year old 10 pt instead of the big boy I thought he was, oh well still proud of him. Now to try to fill my statewide tag





J-Daddy said:


> Landowner from the farm I hunt in south west part of the state sent a couple of my cameras up to me with his wife yesterday.... I had one Hung on a huge scrape and it was FULL of big buck pics. No true giants but a lot of solid bucks.. one big 8 we've never seen that has 2 big flier points coming off his g2 on one side... He wouldn't score worth a crap but I'd shoot him in a heartbeat cause he's a big mature deer. I'm heading down there mid day on Thursday and staying till Sunday
> and I'm not getting out of the tree until I kill something.


Nice buck!! Good luck jdaddy!


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

Nice buck BCU.


----------



## Kruck5 (Jan 8, 2008)

Am I the only guy in Iowa that has not had a chance at a decent buck? I feel that way looking at all these successes. Good Job folks


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

I had my chance at a giant buck and hit him in front of the shoulder. I think he lived. It seems like a lot of people get second chances but I never have lol. I hope I do this year.


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

Kruck, I am thinking that you and me both tag out this weekend with monster Iowa bucks. Let me know if this works for you. lol


----------



## Kruck5 (Jan 8, 2008)

sounds good, I know I will be in a tree somewhere. My biggest problem, and I have many, is I decided for the 1st time, to hunt 1 deer, I have been close, but he has eluded me. I think he is smarter than me. And I dont know how that is possible sense I have 48 more years experience than him. I figure him at 4.5 to 5.5 yeras old


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Yeah the landowner said he hunted one of my stands the other day and had a big 10 we've been seeing down there all summer chasing does everywhere in front of him all afternoon but never could get him to stop for a shot. He's a 150"-160" class deer that I'd shoot in a heartbeat. I've been trying to get down there all month to hunt and every weekend something comes up with my loving wife "yes there's alot of sarcasm there" and she changes my plans. She's going out of town with the kids this weekend and a friend of her's with her kids and they are all going to a waterpark somewhere so I'm going hunting....I just hope the deer gods throw me a bone for once this year and let me get an arrow in a big one.


----------



## Buellhunter (Sep 2, 2006)

Kruck
You are not alone. My season has been real slow so far.
I will get to hunt Thurs morning, Fri morning and then Sunday this week.
Got tags burning holes in my pockets!


----------



## iowagiants90 (Aug 30, 2008)

looking for factual thoght about the rut.. is it wining down ? how many more solid days do u think we will have left? any rut advise u have let me know. i have 5 more days to hunt...thurs,fri,sat,sun,monday...how are my chances.. im located in western iowa..so advise from that part of the state would be nice otherwise anypart of the state would be good..thnks matt


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

I'm in Calhoun County which is kinda north west, plus I hunt land in Harrison County which is south west of me... Around home I'm still seeing lots of young bucks cruising but nothing big.. then again I really haven't seen anything big other than a couple 140" class deer over the past couple weeks.... The landowner in Harrison Co. says he's seeing big deer bumping does around still, according to him he's seen more in the past week than earlier. That farm always seems weird though, I never see the rut activity down there the first week of November. I'd say there's still a good chance of finding a big buck on his feet looking for a hot doe this week.


----------



## CaptPete (Nov 27, 2004)

GoosebyFLuFLu said:


> Kruck, I am thinking that you and me both tag out this weekend with monster Iowa bucks. Let me know if this works for you. lol


Don't leave me out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm looking for the one that got away also.:tongue:


----------



## dac (Jun 27, 2003)

Went this morning could only hunt till 1:00 saw 9 does 1 small 8 pointer and a coyote.


----------



## P&y only (Feb 26, 2009)

My tag is just as empty as you other guys! But the season ain't over yet!


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

Yea my doe tag and state wide tag is unfilled as of now. I will be looking to shoot a doe this weekend. Then make one last push next week for a buck. I have next Wednesday, Thursday and Friday off.
Sent Via Tapatalk Android


----------



## slicer (Dec 18, 2008)

Sat until 3:00 in a great timber funnel basically surrounded by crops and thickets except to my South. Mom and kids came through while it was still to dark to shoot with what looked like a dink 8 on their trail.

At 12:00 I had 4 does come milling through, heading to the thicket.

At 1:00 9 does/fawns came through single file heading to the thicket.

2:00 small 6 flushed a couple does and chased for a bit.

3:30 pulled out and drove over to a field thats been getting hit by does.

4:30 12 does and fawns paraded out past me...got dark later, I let them move a couple hundred yards away before climbing down and hopping in the creek to get back.

Time of year where you just need to keep grinding it out in the funnels, waiting for a big one to troll through. Worst season I've had in many years for seeing shooters.


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

I have seen the most shooters this year but only one chance. And yes CaptPete, I will mark you down in our group to kill a deer this weekend. LOL. I just picked up that cornfield to hunt right outside a state park and then I talked to him today and said 2 other guys are now hunting it and one is his really good friend. I am just going to goose hunt it now but dang, it was prime stuff.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

I have seen FEW this year BUT did have a chance at a personal best & blew it. I have been TRYING for a personal best 6 years now. Does, I did not even get a Doe tag this year & actually have only taken 4 since 1980. I have been fortunate to have taken a wide variety of Biggame (Elk, Bear, Sheep, Antelop, Caribou, Hogs, Buffalo, Mule Deer +) with a Bow in 55 years of Bowhunting (I turned 70 yesterday) & many, many Whitetails (Buck & Doe) so I have had a ton of "RUSHES" drawing a Bow.

I will be giving it H--L right up until the orange Army & if need be, after & I HATE cold weather...
Good luck to those still up for the challenge as I have 5 very close veterans still at it also... We are not alone...


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

This guy showed up & cleaned out my Bird feeders yesterday afternoon.


----------



## BowhunterMason (Sep 10, 2008)

APAsuphan said:


> Ya tough break for osu lately, do feel bad for you guys I respect osu alot more than say Texas or Oklahoma. Hope you shoot one of our states finest bucks, good luck!


Your luck finally paid off for me. 










Needless to say, thanks for the luck! :thumbs_up


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

BowhunterMason said:


> Your luck finally paid off for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow man that's a beast!! Major congrats on that one!


----------



## D-TRAIN (Dec 1, 2004)

So remember the pics of the big 12 I posted earlier? (Post 864 to see the pics.) I named him Caribou, cuz well, he looks as big as one! My grandpa had him at ~20 yards once a few weeks ago, but no shot. Anyway, got this email from my grandpa yesterday: 

Well, I was sitting in my ground blind with the buck decoy set up at 13 yds. When at 4:50 guess who showed up? Yes, it was Caribou. He came from the North East corner of the field heading towards my Dek. He walked, on the far side, of Dek. and then circled between me and the decoy. Every once in a while he would glance at the blind, but he was more interested in the buck intruder. Finally at 12 yds. he gave me a broadside target. At that time he was looking away from the blind and I was able to come to full draw. With the netting and everything else, I wanted to make sure of my draw, sight picture, hold and all else I could think of. No bad shot on this buck. Just as I was about to release Caribou turned with no shot. He then proceeded to walk off to the South West and out of the picture. I can tell you, from 12 yards he is a monster. Such a high rack. Unbelievable I was very calm despite the racing heart. No problem counting 12 points.

I need a drink.


----------



## slicer (Dec 18, 2008)

Sat a stand I hadn't been in for a week. Stayed until 2:30. Same stuff, sitting downwind edge of bedding thicket and shooting distance to travel route to another thicket couple hundred yards away. 6 does 3 small bucks, no mid day activity today except three of the does/fawns stood up and browsed for about half an hour at 11:30, then laid back down.....My bigger bucks must be locked down still because they ain't covering dirt, in the daytime anyway. Going to take a break with the warm weather coming and get back at it hard Saturday-Friday.


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

Anyone going out tomorrow? I am headed out goose hunting in the morning and then Fri-Sun I will be deer hunting. Itll be the last chance for me until the end of gun season with a bow. Although I will be gun hunting.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

I'll be out after a doe. Saw a bunch tonite just too much brush to shoot through.


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

Ok, I am headed out in the morning to hunt tomorrow and Saturday. CaptPete, Kruck and I are all gonna put huge Iowa bucks down. Good luck to everyone going out and I hope you all had a happy thanksgiving.


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

Are all Iowans eating the Turk today? lol. No action on here and no new pics of kills.


----------



## CaptPete (Nov 27, 2004)

I wished upon a falling start and this is what I got......REALLY!!!!!!! I had just taken the bow out of the case and was starting to walk to the timber when I saw a falling start. I asked for a good day of hunting. After sitting there for 1 1/2 hr. without seeing anything(not even a squirrel), I didn't think my wish was going to come true. That's when I saw this guy...he was at 100yd and heading my way. At 50 yd he took the fork in the trail and was heading away from me. I used my doe can & grunt call and here he came. At one point he was within 15yd, but I couldn't get a shot. After looking for and not finding the buck & doe that were calling to him, he turned and walked away. At 25yd I finally got a good broadside-1/4'ing away shot. I hit him a little high and didn't think I got very good penetration. I had that bad feeling, you know, the one where you don't think you are going the deer. I waited an hour and started looking. I had blood where I hit him and found my broken arrow about 40yd farther. It looked like I got better penetration than I thought, but still not a good blood trail. 1/2 hr and 80yd later I found him. During the autopsy I found I hit both lungs and stuck the broadhead in the far shoulder. There was some ground shrinkage, but I'm still very pleased with him. He is the only buck bigger than a fork horn that I have seen or had in range in the last 4 weeks. He had been doing some fighting....both brow tines and the main beam on the right side are broken off. Definitely not a giant rack wise, but he had a HUGE body....field dressed at 210lbs. 

Thanks for including me GoosebyFluFlu!!:darkbeer:


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Nice buck!!


----------



## D-TRAIN (Dec 1, 2004)

Nice deer CaptPete! Its funny because opening morning I wished upon a falling star and shot my biggest buck ever at 830 that morning!


----------



## Buellhunter (Sep 2, 2006)

Nice!
I shot a doe yesterday before going to Thanksgiving dinner.
Went out this morning before work and didn't see anything.


----------



## highwaynorth (Feb 17, 2005)

Here is one I was finally able to put down on Nov 16th. Center punched the heart at 18yds
with a 2" Rocket Hammerhead.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Sweet buck!


----------



## curtisj76 (Oct 3, 2011)

How's everyone doing? Seeing much activity? Do you think the rut is over?

Lastly, who's going out tomorrow? Looks like rain and wind maybe. They gonna be moving much? thx


----------



## slicer (Dec 18, 2008)

I'll be out, never have killed one from home.


----------



## mplane72 (Apr 18, 2010)

highwaynorth said:


> Here is one I was finally able to put down on Nov 16th. Center punched the heart at 18yds
> with a 2" Rocket Hammerhead.


Come on man, quit thinking about the Obamination we're living in for a minute and give us a smile. JK that's a great buck.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

In south west Iowa for the weekend.. hunted this morning and didn't see anything... My buddy saw the big 10pt cross the field behind him this morning.
Saw 5 deer this afternoon, little dink 8pt and 4 does.


----------



## CaptPete (Nov 27, 2004)

D-TRAIN said:


> Nice deer CaptPete! Its funny because opening morning I wished upon a falling star and shot my biggest buck ever at 830 that morning!


That is pretty cool. That was the first thing to pop into my head when I saw the falling star. If I had thought about it a second or two before wishing, I would have wished to win the lottery. :wink:



mplane72 said:


> Come on man, quit thinking about the Obamination we're living in for a minute and give us a smile. JK that's a great buck.


I've noticed that in quite a few of the pics. There they are with their hands on a big ol' Iowa stud that a lot of hunters all over this country dream about shooting and they don't even smile. :teeth::teeth:

Thanks everyone for the congrats and congrats to everyone that has filled there tag. A lot of great deer being posted. :darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## highwaynorth (Feb 17, 2005)

mplane72 said:


> Come on man, quit thinking about the Obamination we're living in for a minute and give us a smile. JK that's a great buck.


I would have smiled more except I was photographing myself and the sun was in my eyes some causing me to squint.
With the self timer I only had 10 seconds to get into position.


----------



## highwaynorth (Feb 17, 2005)

Here is another picture with a little better expression on my face.


----------



## CaptPete (Nov 27, 2004)

highwaynorth said:


> Here is another picture with a little better expression on my face.


Much better!!:thumbs_up


----------



## slicer (Dec 18, 2008)

Had a buddy knock one down that he passed up a week and a half ago when things were rocking....mid to upper 130's. Buck was travelling with another smaller buck. I am not seeing any big ones cruising still....pretty slow still. Heading out in 30 minutes to a field that really loads up with does. Last two nights no bucks have shown up with 14 anterless out there, maybe tonight is the night.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Well what a weekend....
I went to S.W. Iowa "Logan area" Thursday afternoon, put another stand up when I got there. Hunted Friday morning and didnt see a thing...Went back Fri. afternoon and hunted another stand, saw a little 2.5 year old 8 and 4 does. Skipped out Saturday morning cause the wind was crazy "30-50mph gusts", moved a stand mid day and hunted that afternoon....Saw a shooter right before dark but he was a long way away and headed the other way. 
Hunted this morning, we park in a little pull in right off the side of the road as soon as you enter the farm...Line of trees there to help hide the trucks, I turn into the little parking area and there's a mid 150" 10pt standing in the little area we park in, he's like 10-15yds in front of the truck and I just set there with the headlights on him and we stare each other down then he walked off...I gave him a couple mins and headed to the stand on the other end of the farm...Spooked a couple does out of the field and later in the morning saw two different 2.5 year old 8pts and 3 turkey and that was that...Came home this afternoon, guess I'm done until late season since I wont be able to get out any this week.
On a positive note, when the farmer picked the corn on the S.W. farm he didnt pick the beans...This was the first time that part of the farm had a crop on it and the beans didnt do to great so he decided to just leave them through the winter. So if I can make it down there during the late season when the snow is on the ground that part of the farm should be good since it's the only standing food anywhere in the area and it's chewed up with tracks already. This is my 2nd season in a row that I didnt shoot a buck during archery season, oh well...I'd rather not shoot a buck than shoot a young one.


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

Nice job CaptPete. I had a 7 point at 15 yards this morning. It had 2 on one side and 5 on the other. It didn't have any brow tines so I was going to take him to get the genetics out of the herd. He never did present a shot though. I have hunted every morning and night since Friday morning and he was the only buck I saw besides a spike that was at 7 yards. I didn't kill any deer but I did shoot a pheasant. It felt great to shoot the 3rd to last pheasant. I also saw a hen and another rooster. lol


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm starting to get worried for late season. There doesn't seem to be any big ones around our area and there is literally no food left for them. Might have to try some public hunting in southern Iowa.


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

I will be laying the smackdown hopefully in the second half of the season. But for now I am going to pick up the shotgun the next upcoming weekends and try that. Hopefully it starts snowing.


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

APAsuphan said:


> I'm starting to get worried for late season. There doesn't seem to be any big ones around our area and there is literally no food left for them. Might have to try some public hunting in southern Iowa.


There's no big ones down here either:wink:


----------



## Stryder (Oct 7, 2009)

The only big matures I've seen this year were the 2 I saw Saturday morning chasing a doe during the rain. Yes, I stood in the rain for 4 hours! I really didnt get soaked. Wore my HSS vest and Cabelas Windshield pullover, then the rest of my layers. The pullover isnt exactly waterproof, but it didnt soak thru until the last half hour when it really started to pour.
It's been a rough season. The warm temps and high winds EVERY weekend totally sucked! Only decent 8pt I let pass because he was a small body. The rest have been 4s and 6s. The one doe I drew back on turned her head at the last second so I let her walk hoping a buck was following...nope, still had her fawn in tow.
Guess it will another cold late season, but I'll break out the Mossy for 2nd shotgun to fill the freezer.


----------



## SJunior (Jun 16, 2011)

Hate hunting late season due to the bucks dropping antlers but I'm gonna suffer through the cold to try for buck #3 with the bow. Still have 2 doe tags to fill also.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Brian811 said:


> There's no big ones down here either:wink:


Haha that's what I hear.


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

I was pretty ticked at myself earlier. I am on my way home and I go by this public hunting area. I see a 150 inch 10 point bedded down with a doe. I quickly go home and grab the bow. I pull into the parking area and he is in some tall grass bedded down 20 yards from the truck. I get out and he gets up, walks 30 yards and beds down again. A doe ran out and I thought he also ran but he was still bedded down. I get in the truck and drive by the field and see him. He is now bedded down 70 yards from the parking lot. I park and get my bow out. I get withing 35 yards before I spot him. I see he has spotted me and I quickly nock an arrow and I slowly stand up. I begin drawing back and he leaps from the laying down position and runs. Needless to say I walked back to the truck thinking this is the story of my bow season so far. I then drive to the state park I live in that doesn't allow hunting and there is a nice 9 point standing on the side of the road. I may be able to make it out Thursday for about half an hour with the bow but I think I will be done with the bow until the end of gun season. Anyone else going to use the shotgun this weekend. I will be out there with a landowner doe tag and possibly a buck tag. Goodluck with the last 4 days of early bow season.


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

Well i have Wed, Thursday and Fri off to make a final push before gun season starts sat. So far this morning i have seen 11 does and a spike. I have two does bedded upwind of me only 45 yards away. They should cross in front of me when they decide to move. I will then fill my doe tag if i get the right shot.

Sent Via Tapatalk Android


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

Goodluck Tony. Lay the smack down on her.


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

That Walmart buck in Carrol is a stud. I think he will get poached though.Hopefully they get caught on the Walmart cameras though lol


----------



## dgblum (Oct 5, 2006)

GoosebyFLuFLu said:


> That Walmart buck in Carrol is a stud. I think he will get poached though.Hopefully they get caught on the Walmart cameras though lol


Stud for sure. Deer like him don't show up in that county often, if ever. I think his hours may be numbered with the orange army on patrol this weekend.


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

dgblum said:


> Stud for sure. Deer like him don't show up in that county often, if ever. I think his hours may be numbered with the orange army on patrol this weekend.
> 
> View attachment 1219311


wholly crap thats a big deer! Why is nobody allowed to hunt him?


----------



## bruns51401 (Feb 16, 2010)

he generally roams within city limits....there is a few guys that have hunted him.....greteman has seen him on his property in early muzzleloader and the guy bow hunting his property has seen him.......paul anderson has seen him on his property and so has korwes'......these 3 land owners are going after him this weekend along with the rest of carroll county lol


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

dgblum said:


> Stud for sure. Deer like him don't show up in that county often, if ever. I think his hours may be numbered with the orange army on patrol this weekend.
> 
> View attachment 1219311


Wow awesome pic of him! Did you take that one?


----------



## huntin4Christ (Sep 3, 2009)

This deer has the potential to make some people do some really stupid things this weekend. I hope everyone stays safe.


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

huntin4Christ said:


> This deer has the potential to make some people do some really stupid things this weekend. I hope everyone stays safe.


 x2
I think that it will get poached though with so many people knowing about it. We will see though.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Crazy how big bucks can get spending most of their lives in tall thick grass.


----------



## dgblum (Oct 5, 2006)

APAsuphan said:


> Wow awesome pic of him! Did you take that one?
> 
> 
> APAsuphan said:
> ...


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

dgblum said:


> APAsuphan said:
> 
> 
> > Wow awesome pic of him! Did you take that one?
> ...


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

Yeah I hope that local landowner is a AT member so we get to see pics and a story. lol for example. I heard four wheelers and .22 shells whipping by me. I knew he must be close. I spotted him 50 yards away running at my tree. I shot him and he ran into the tree I was in. lol


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Haha. Never under estimate a bucks ability to hide though. We had a similar situation a few years back around where we hunt. 200" buck and everybody and their brother from the local town was after him during shotgun. Nobody ended up seeing him during either season. Then the day after Christmas my dad and I were shooting my new muzzleloader at the farm and he jumped up and came running by from a hidden terrace. My dad ended up killing him that evening.


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

So let me get this straight. He roams in and out of city limits? Are you not allowed to hunt him in city limits there? How is certain landowners hunting him?


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

scrapejuice said:


> So let me get this straight. He roams in and out of city limits? Are you not allowed to hunt him in city limits there? How is certain landowners hunting him?


Depends on the town. Most towns you can't hunt in city limits some towns have management hunts. Not sure if Carroll has one or not. I'm sure the landowners who are hunting him have land outside of city limits.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

I live just north of Carroll, IA... Like here in my town you can't hunt in the city limits, even with a bow... Now if you own land that borders the city limits but its on the "county" side of the invisible line you can hunt it. I've seen more than one Booner in the city limits here and you can't do anything but drive by and look at them no matter if they are in your own back yard.


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

J-Daddy said:


> I live just north of Carroll, IA... Like here in my town you can't hunt in the city limits, even with a bow... Now if you own land that borders the city limits but its on the "county" side of the invisible line you can hunt it. I've seen more than one Booner in the city limits here and you can't do anything but drive by and look at them no matter if they are in your own back yard.


Unless your land lies in and out of city limits?


----------



## dgblum (Oct 5, 2006)

scrapejuice said:


> So let me get this straight. He roams in and out of city limits? Are you not allowed to hunt him in city limits there? How is certain landowners hunting him?


Yup, roams in and out of city limits. No hunting within city limits is allowed, archery or otherwise. When outside of city limits there are a handfull of smaller, private tracts that he has been sharing time on. Like it was mentioned before, he has been hunted on those private properties this year so far with no success for the hunters. This has been through early muzzleloeader and archery seasons.


----------



## dgblum (Oct 5, 2006)

scrapejuice said:


> Unless your land lies in and out of city limits?


I don't think this is true either. Hunting within city limits, even on your own property, is illegal.....in this particular situation anyway.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

dgblum said:


> I don't think this is true either. Hunting within city limits, even on your own property, is illegal.....in this particular situation anyway.


Right, its gotta be out of the city limits before you can hunt it... Doesn't matter if you have 1000 acres inside the city limits, you can't hunt it... I would imagine if a tract fell like half in, half out you could only legally hunt the portion outside city limits.... Or, if you have money and some pull with the city council you can get them to "move" the city limits line... I know a piece of ground here where that happened, dude had money and pull and likes to bowhunt so he bought a killer farm that was half in and got the council to move the city limits line to his property line so he could hunt it all. Then he really pushed for the NO HUNTING in the city so the neighbors couldn't hunt their timber and shoot his deer.


----------



## Bone slayer (May 18, 2010)

No doubt someone will try to push him out of the city limits this weekend. Carroll isnt that big is it?



dgblum said:


> Yup, roams in and out of city limits. No hunting within city limits is allowed, archery or otherwise. When outside of city limits there are a handfull of smaller, private tracts that he has been sharing time on. Like it was mentioned before, he has been hunted on those private properties this year so far with no success for the hunters. This has been through early muzzleloeader and archery seasons.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Bone slayer said:


> No doubt someone will try to push him out of the city limits this weekend. Carroll isnt that big is it?


No it isn't and if lives around WalMart that's right on the edge of town anyway... Safest place for that deer is Walmart's sporting goods section, they don't have enough stuff in there to kill him anyway.


----------



## The Hood (Jul 5, 2002)

we had a big Sam's club buck,,died of old age


----------



## SJunior (Jun 16, 2011)

Bad thing is if he's taken legaly and right no one will believe it was anyway. Just because were he's being seen anyway.


----------



## nnelzon23 (Mar 19, 2011)

The Hood said:


> we had a big Sam's club buck,,died of old age


I have seen more than one giant in that field just south of the Sams Club.


----------



## nnelzon23 (Mar 19, 2011)

SJunior said:


> Bad thing is if he's taken legaly and right no one will believe it was anyway. Just because were he's being seen anyway.


I think he will go down saturday morning. He will spread so quick that there wont be time to hide an illegal shot, unless its like a minute before legal light or something. Every law enforcement officer of every type, within 50 miles, knows about this deer.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

There's going to be a ton of cars patrolling tomorrow night trying to locate him the night before...


----------



## P&y only (Feb 26, 2009)

somebody oughta just spot light him and blow his horns off with a .223 so we can see how big he gets next year! LOL. Hopefully a straight shootin landowner beats the poachers to him.


----------



## The Hood (Jul 5, 2002)

nnelzon23 said:


> I have seen more than one giant in that field just south of the Sams Club.


some deer seem to know where to hide out and when to get out,,I'm betting this monster freak bucks knows what saturday is! and will be nowhere to be seen...


----------



## CaptPete (Nov 27, 2004)

P&y only said:


> somebody oughta just spot light him and blow his horns off with a .223 so we can see how big he gets next year! LOL. Hopefully a straight shootin landowner beats the poachers to him.


Right there is the idea of the week!!!! :thumbs_up :thumbs_up


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

CaptPete said:


> Right there is the idea of the week!!!! :thumbs_up :thumbs_up


i AGREE!!!! or shoot him with a tranquillizer and relocate him in a state park near by.


----------



## nnelzon23 (Mar 19, 2011)

P&y only said:


> somebody oughta just spot light him and blow his horns off with a .223 so we can see how big he gets next year! LOL. Hopefully a straight shootin landowner beats the poachers to him.


You should try it. I bet you would have a hard time convincing the judge.


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

I just had a great thought. What if a patrolling DNR office hit it. hahaha This would truly be great. But I really hope a fair chase land owner gets it not a poacher.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Last day to bow hunt...whose going to get it done?


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

Not this guy. I am getting my shotgun stuff ready for tomorrow and hopefully I can get my bow tagged filled after all the gun seasons. I plan on slaying some honkers tonight though. This snow here is great and will be easy to track the big buck I put down tomorrow.:darkbeer:


----------



## GOBLE4ME (Jan 20, 2006)

APAsuphan said:


> Last day to bow hunt...whose going to get it done?


Only until shotgun is over


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

GOBLE4ME said:


> Only until shotgun is over


Well ya.


----------



## nnelzon23 (Mar 19, 2011)

GoosebyFLuFLu said:


> Not this guy. I am getting my shotgun stuff ready for tomorrow and hopefully I can get my bow tagged filled after all the gun seasons. I plan on slaying some honkers tonight though. This snow here is great and will be easy to track the big buck I put down tomorrow.:darkbeer:


Im with you.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

I'll probably do late muzzleloader so I can hunt with the bow too, unless I find a big boy before then.


----------



## brutus82 (Jun 9, 2006)

APAsuphan said:


> Last day to bow hunt...whose going to get it done?


Im headed out to try and fill my doe tags.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

brutus82 said:


> Im headed out to try and fill my doe tags.


Good luck! Nice cold clear day out there!


----------



## 2Hunde (Apr 2, 2011)

Dang, someone beat me to the 1,000th post


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

2Hunde said:


> Dang, someone beat me to the 1,000th post


Haha I'm just glad the thread has done this well!


----------



## Buellhunter (Sep 2, 2006)

Shot a doe yesterday morning.
Went out this morning for one last crack at a buck before gun season begins and didn't see a single deer!
Be back at it on the 19th!


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

I am headed out and I am calling it. I will BE posting a pic of a buck before the weekend is over.


----------



## 2Hunde (Apr 2, 2011)

Hunting down south, this rain is a blast!!! Not much shooting yet


----------



## Buellhunter (Sep 2, 2006)

Raining up here too.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Road hunters out in full force today.


----------



## dgblum (Oct 5, 2006)

Well the Carroll Wal-Mart buck met his match this morning. By all accounts he was taken legally by the landowner's son. What an unbelievable deer! Congrats to the hunter and happy to see it was taken legally. I've been told a certified scorer was present and put a 231 7/8" green score on him. Here are a few pics from this year.


----------



## DakotaKidd (Nov 29, 2011)

Glad to see it all went smoothly and it was taken legally.


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

guess i forgot to post here, i got it done yesterday filling my doe tag. i will now concentrate on late season to fill my buck tag. i had a great time this season and saw a lot more bucks than i ever have. i also learned a few things about my area that will help me for next year.









Tony


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Wow that's awesome! Congrats to the lucky hunter! Glad he was taken legally.


----------



## dgblum (Oct 5, 2006)

dgblum said:


> Well the Carroll Wal-Mart buck met his match this morning. By all accounts he was taken legally by the landowner's son. What an unbelievable deer! Congrats to the hunter and happy to see it was taken legally. I've been told a certified scorer was present and put a 231 7/8" green score on him. Here are a few pics from this year.
> 
> View attachment 1220946
> 
> ...


Here's the harvest photo


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Getting awfully white up here


----------



## slicer (Dec 18, 2008)

Wow! Walmart buck is something else. I ended my bow season last Saturday with a nice one. Kept hunting hard and grinding it out near the does and got lucky. He broke a drop tine off and had a couple stickers broke up, went 164 3/4.


----------



## Buellhunter (Sep 2, 2006)

Nice Buck!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

slicer said:


> Wow! Walmart buck is something else. I ended my bow season last Saturday with a nice one. Kept hunting hard and grinding it out near the does and got lucky. He broke a drop tine off and had a couple stickers broke up, went 164 3/4.
> 
> View attachment 1221049


Awesome buck man!


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

Nice job everyone. I actually saw deer move today. I ended up seeing about 20 deer today and in ratfarts field there was a nice 12 point with 5 does. It poured here. Very tough to sit through. That Walmart buck is a beast and nice job Target Tony on the doe and congrats to slicer on that great buck.


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

APAsuphan said:


> Road hunters out in full force today.


 Yeah I know it. This ***hole almost hit me this morning. I was driving to the west side of our farm and you have to take the road around. I was on my way there and this guy is stopped on the road in my lane but his car is headed in my direction. I slow down and he realizes I'm there. He takes off slowly and gets in his lane but when I go by he looks in the field past me and swerves at me. I saw him last weekend as well driving around the section and spotlighting fields. I couldn't get a license plate but I am sure he will be back. I saw him circling the section already this morning before dark. It is ridiculous.


----------



## pozoutdoors (Jan 17, 2010)

My sister is hunting her first year. Using a savage .50 cal. She missed a 180 class this morning. She told me they had 28 does and bucks near them at last lite this evening. But, no shooters. I hope to have a forth that many near me next weekend!!


----------



## 2Hunde (Apr 2, 2011)

Had a crappy day yesterday, rained all day, minimal deer movement, passed a 130ish buck only to have the neighbor shoot him 2min later, oh well, glad some of you saw deer and had some luck


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

slicer said:


> Wow! Walmart buck is something else. I ended my bow season last Saturday with a nice one. Kept hunting hard and grinding it out near the does and got lucky. He broke a drop tine off and had a couple stickers broke up, went 164 3/4.



super nice buck. congrats to you.

Tony


----------



## P&y only (Feb 26, 2009)

After hunting yesterday morning I found this guy on the way home. he was 40 yards off the road with a HOT doe. He was chump shootin for the road hunters, so after I took some pics I kindly told him he should move to a more (discreet) location. He obliged me. But he had to show off before he made it to the timber!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Wow awesome buck! Good thing you were the one to spot him!


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Cool-In my 55 years of Bowhunting I have seen & videoed many things about deer (posturings, chases, fights ect.) but never saw a Buck Breed a doe... Cool pics & hope he remembers what you told him....


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Fellas-I know a few hiding out just inside the "city Limits" to stay safe from the orange Army... i am blessed...
This was today about 3pm...


----------



## slicer (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks guys...and great job by running that buck off the edge of the road so as to not tempt the desperate....Heading out a couple days this week to get a few late season stands in position. Hope the snow stays away until December 20th :tongue:


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Apparently some guys were chasing a 200" typical (doubt it's that big) around the area we hunt. Hopefully he gets away.


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

I have seen trail cam pics of a guy that has a buck over 200 inch(typical) roaming his farm. He shot it with his recurve and his wooden arrows and he would find it. That would make me sick.


----------



## jlsug (Dec 15, 2006)

*walmart buck*

looks like walmart buck from carrol iowa, was token down saturday


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

Yeah there were pics on the previous page I believe. That thing is a beast. They said the kid shot it though.


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

I have a feeling this thread is about to be ending. I hope it lasts till the end of late season. I missed a dandy with the gun sunday evening. the forearm jiggled and he was a running.


----------



## dgblum (Oct 5, 2006)

GoosebyFLuFLu said:


> I have a feeling this thread is about to be ending. I hope it lasts till the end of late season. I missed a dandy with the gun sunday evening. the forearm jiggled and he was a running.


I hope not. I think there are still a bunch of guys waiting for Dec. 19th! Late season is a great time to catch a big one in the right place.


----------



## D-TRAIN (Dec 1, 2004)

dgblum said:


> I hope not. I think there are still a bunch of guys waiting for Dec. 19th! Late season is a great time to catch a big one in the right place.


That's what I'm waiting for! Getting a Muzzy tag, but using the bow to try and put another good one down! I've never got 2 bucks in a season, maybe this will be the 1st year!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

GoosebyFLuFLu said:


> I have a feeling this thread is about to be ending. I hope it lasts till the end of late season. I missed a dandy with the gun sunday evening. the forearm jiggled and he was a running.


I will still be here! Just waiting for the 19th! Hope guys use this thread during shed season as well.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

D-TRAIN said:


> That's what I'm waiting for! Getting a Muzzy tag, but using the bow to try and put another good one down! I've never got 2 bucks in a season, maybe this will be the 1st year!


I haven't either, hoping I can make it happen over break. Will probably take the muzzleloader too just in case a monster holds up just out of range.


----------



## huntindad (May 17, 2006)

I would like to try and make it back up to Iowa for the late season. 

Think there is any point in hunting public ground after the gun season??


----------



## tciowa (Sep 6, 2011)

Here's the buck I shot yesterday. I was sitting on a stump in a river bottom around 7:15am. Light snow falling, when this guy decided to walk right to me. Came in around 40 yds. I squeezed the trigger and the gun went "click". So i waited for him to get behind a tree and pumped a new slug in the chamber. Put 1 right threw both lungs and lodged in the opposite shoulder. No blood trail was needed as I watched him tip over. I just want to say to all the people that hate gun hunters, that this buck was not "pushed", "chased", or shot out the window of a truck. There are still a few of us good guys left. He "garage scores" 155". I'm ready for Oct. 1 2012 now. Hope everyone had a memorable year like I did.


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

tciowa said:


> View attachment 1224144
> 
> Here's the buck I shot yesterday. I was sitting on a stump in a river bottom around 7:15am. Light snow falling, when this guy decided to walk right to me. Came in around 40 yds. I squeezed the trigger and the gun went "click". So i waited for him to get behind a tree and pumped a new slug in the chamber. Put 1 right threw both lungs and lodged in the opposite shoulder. No blood trail was needed as I watched him tip over. I just want to say to all the people that hate gun hunters, that this buck was not "pushed", "chased", or shot out the window of a truck. There are still a few of us good guys left. He "garage scores" 155". I'm ready for Oct. 1 2012 now. Hope everyone had a memorable year like I did.


 Nice buck.


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

APAsuphan said:


> I will still be here! Just waiting for the 19th! Hope guys use this thread during shed season as well.


 I will do this for sure. I hope to start a spring turkey thread. This would be a good idea I think. Would anyone else join in?


----------



## DocRay (Aug 4, 2005)

I'm off work December 16th through January 2nd.
There will be blood.


----------



## wbates (Jul 24, 2010)

Hopefully our giant shooter here made it through 1st season. Im hoping to see him 2nd season or during my buddies late muzzleloader hunt!


----------



## dgblum (Oct 5, 2006)

Looks like a giant man! I hope you catch up with him in the next few weeks!


----------



## dgblum (Oct 5, 2006)

DocRay said:


> I'm off work December 16th through January 2nd.
> There will be blood.


:thumbs_up


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

huntindad said:


> I would like to try and make it back up to Iowa for the late season.
> 
> Think there is any point in hunting public ground after the gun season??


Definietly, especially if that public ground has food plots planted on it.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

wbates said:


> View attachment 1224186
> 
> Hopefully our giant shooter here made it through 1st season. Im hoping to see him 2nd season or during my buddies late muzzleloader hunt!
> View attachment 1224189


Great buck! Good luck!


----------



## Brent Thie (Dec 30, 2006)

I respect this type of a Iowa gun kill as to the "drive and push" congratulations.


----------



## 2Hunde (Apr 2, 2011)

How long does muzzy season go?


----------



## Buellhunter (Sep 2, 2006)

Late ML season goes from Dec 19th-Jan 10th
Just like the second part of bow.
I will be back at it on the 19th!


----------



## 2Hunde (Apr 2, 2011)

Thx


----------



## flan (Apr 24, 2011)

Can somebody give me some help. Dont know how to attach a photo. Thanks for any help.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

flan said:


> Can somebody give me some help. Dont know how to attach a photo. Thanks for any help.


Upload to photobucket and then copy the img code of the pic you want and then paste it right here in reply.


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

I am still seeing bucks with does here. Anyone else? I saw a buck with 5 does saturday and then sunday evening my brother saw a buck with 4 does. Huge necks on both deer. It seems they are still running pretty good. I thought it ended but I am finding new scrapes.


----------



## skyleralan (Nov 2, 2010)

I will be headed out Come Dec. 19th again. None of my hitlist bucks were taken so far for 1st season, so we will see. The farmer to my North still has corn in, so I am confident I will have a great food source. Good luck to all of you who are still hunting. 

Also, you have to love the name the "Wal-Mart Buck".....


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

im shut down and resting up for late season. i havent in the past hunted it much due to its colder than heck, but this year i want to give it a good shot. i will be looking to either shoot a doe or anything 150 or above. come on dec 19th...

Tony


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

My brother and I shot a trophy doe today. It was pretty good size. We saw 14 does all together and 1 little 7 point. It wasn't to bad but tonight we didn't see a thing. I am going to see if I can get another trophy doe tomorrow morning to make jerky with.


----------



## CaptPete (Nov 27, 2004)

GoosebyFLuFLu said:


> My brother and I shot a trophy doe today. It was pretty good size. We saw 14 does all together and 1 little 7 point. It wasn't to bad but tonight we didn't see a thing. I am going to see if I can get another trophy doe tomorrow morning to make jerky with.


Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## D-TRAIN (Dec 1, 2004)

Anybody know of any big ones falling to shotguns?


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

D-TRAIN said:


> Anybody know of any big ones falling to shotguns?


Yes a member on here shot a 209" yesterday. I posted his pics for him. He posted it in mutanville check it out he is a true monster.


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

I shot a big one tonight. I saw it hit him and he kicked back and almost hit the ground. He runs about 30 yards and stops. I shoot again and he takes a step. He is now about 100 yards away and I really don't fell comfortable at that range but I knew he was hit.I shot like 5 more times and he only took 2 steps while this was happening. When he walked I could tell his shoulder was messed up. He was limping pretty good. I saw that I hit him just right behind the shoulder. I thought he fell over when he took a few more steps and I was estatic. I waited about 5 minutes and walked up there. MY MISTAKE. My dad heard all the shooting and walked across the creek and when I stepped into the tall grass/tree area he was in my saw him go out the other end on a half run and stop then half run again. I couldn't find any blood but I know he is hit good. I know my one neighbor will just keep it for himself if he finds it. The other neighbors are really good guys but the deer would of had to go through his property to get to the good neighbors. He is a stud buck and I can't believe I went in after him. There is one possibilty that it was a different buck that ran out. I can't go back until next weekend to look. What do you think on the shot. No blood but I saw it hit him? I just don't know anymore. This season has been nuts.


----------



## D-TRAIN (Dec 1, 2004)

GoosebyFLuFLu said:


> I shot a big one tonight. I saw it hit him and he kicked back and almost hit the ground. He runs about 30 yards and stops. I shoot again and he takes a step. He is now about 100 yards away and I really don't fell comfortable at that range but I knew he was hit.I shot like 5 more times and he only took 2 steps while this was happening. When he walked I could tell his shoulder was messed up. He was limping pretty good. I saw that I hit him just right behind the shoulder. I thought he fell over when he took a few more steps and I was estatic. I waited about 5 minutes and walked up there. MY MISTAKE. My dad heard all the shooting and walked across the creek and when I stepped into the tall grass/tree area he was in my saw him go out the other end on a half run and stop then half run again. I couldn't find any blood but I know he is hit good. I know my one neighbor will just keep it for himself if he finds it. The other neighbors are really good guys but the deer would of had to go through his property to get to the good neighbors. He is a stud buck and I can't believe I went in after him. There is one possibilty that it was a different buck that ran out. I can't go back until next weekend to look. What do you think on the shot. No blood but I saw it hit him? I just don't know anymore. This season has been nuts.


Gotta go tomorrow at first light. If you can't, find people who can. From what your describe he is dead. Hell, go back now if its your only time! Waiting a week to track is not an option


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Here is bowkill82's buck from the other day. What a true monster!


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

Yeah I know it. There really isn't much tracking though. We couldn't find blood and they neighbors it went into, well lets just say he would be very upset if we were tracking a deer in his timber even though I know it is hit I don't have blood to show him. I am going to see if my brother will go and look for me tomorrow. I don't know how far he can make it though.


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

Wow that is a big boy.


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

Does anyone else think the deer is dead? I think he is but I know if I ask the neighbor to look on his ground he will say no and go find it himself.


----------



## bowkill82 (Jan 18, 2010)

gooseby call the warden my buck didnt bleed for 75 yds and he had 3 slug holes in him


----------



## pozoutdoors (Jan 17, 2010)

I got this guy today. I was going to shoot a doe with my Ruger SR1911 .45 acp. But, to my left I spotted this buck at 40 yards. So, I took the shot and hit him right in the heart. He only when about 30 yards.


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

Did he leave any trace or did he end up bledding at all?


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

pozoutdoors said:


> View attachment 1227610
> View attachment 1227609
> I got this guy today. I was going to shoot a doe with my Ruger SR1911 .45 acp. But, to my left I spotted this buck at 40 yards. So, I took the shot and hit him right in the heart. He only when about 30 yards.


 Nice shot. Awesome pistol buck.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

pozoutdoors said:


> View attachment 1227610
> View attachment 1227609
> I got this guy today. I was going to shoot a doe with my Ruger SR1911 .45 acp. But, to my left I spotted this buck at 40 yards. So, I took the shot and hit him right in the heart. He only when about 30 yards.


Awesome!!


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

GoosebyFLuFLu said:


> I shot a big one tonight. I saw it hit him and he kicked back and almost hit the ground. He runs about 30 yards and stops. I shoot again and he takes a step. He is now about 100 yards away and I really don't fell comfortable at that range but I knew he was hit.I shot like 5 more times and he only took 2 steps while this was happening. When he walked I could tell his shoulder was messed up. He was limping pretty good. I saw that I hit him just right behind the shoulder. I thought he fell over when he took a few more steps and I was estatic. I waited about 5 minutes and walked up there. MY MISTAKE. My dad heard all the shooting and walked across the creek and when I stepped into the tall grass/tree area he was in my saw him go out the other end on a half run and stop then half run again. I couldn't find any blood but I know he is hit good. I know my one neighbor will just keep it for himself if he finds it. The other neighbors are really good guys but the deer would of had to go through his property to get to the good neighbors. He is a stud buck and I can't believe I went in after him. There is one possibilty that it was a different buck that ran out. I can't go back until next weekend to look. What do you think on the shot. No blood but I saw it hit him? I just don't know anymore. This season has been nuts.


 Any other thoughts.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Goose that's a dead buck. I would call the warden if the neighbors won't let you look.


----------



## bowkill82 (Jan 18, 2010)

goose he finally bled going up the hill but he only made it another 25 yds and he got another meeting with my remington which finally put him down my slugs dont leave the best blood trail tho its not like the blood trails i get with my broadheads


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

Yeah, I am going to go back as soon as I can but I am worried the neighbor will pick get him. My brother might look today if he has time.Thanks for the help.


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

ttt


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

GoosebyFLuFLu said:


> ttt


Get out and look yet?


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

Hope ya find him, Goose. Great bucks fellas! Nice job taking one with the .45 too


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

I live in a place where I can observe deer almost daily. I have seen single, 3 & 4 Doe groups for a week now & NO Bucks around.


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

APAsuphan said:


> Get out and look yet?


 I can't get back till saturday. My dad did say that he saw the buck walking in the trees towards our fence so it may have went into our property. I will be searching everywhere in that timber. I know a lot of crows have been in there lately before I shot the buck so I will listen for them because they have been on this dead doe we found 2 weeks ago. I am thinking they may have moved on to my buck by the weekend. I sure I hope him. He is a nice one. I will update you guys and tell you what happens. If I don't find him saturday I am going to look again sunday.


----------



## 2Hunde (Apr 2, 2011)

You been out looking today?


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

I looked and couldn't find anything. When I was sitting tonight I saw a hawk fly out of the spot where I shot him so I am going to look in that area again tomorrow. My brother shot a big doe tonight. I am going to try to wax a doe in the morning if one gives me the opportunity. It was a pretty slow night tonight but when I was walking in 6 huge does came within 20 yards. I did find a dead coyote.


----------



## 2Hunde (Apr 2, 2011)

That sucks man, good luck


----------



## dac (Jun 27, 2003)

Who out there is picking the bow back up this week?


----------



## slicer (Dec 18, 2008)

:thumbs_up......might try a few extremely early morning sits in some isolated bedding areas this week with the crappy warm weather. I think evening food will be a bust for a big boy until the weather changes.


----------



## IowaSwitchback (Feb 5, 2006)

dac said:


> Who out there is picking the bow back up this week?


Hopeing too..but the TC Encore will be with me for sure.


----------



## D-TRAIN (Dec 1, 2004)

Back out with bow and a muzzy tag tomorrow! Tagged out opening day so I have been waiting a long time to hunt bone again!


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

Gotta go back to Pa for Christmas but am taking the Encore home to sight it in for when I come back. I do have a doe tag to fill with the bow yet. Sucks I'm gonna miss a week and a half though.


----------



## sweetnovember (Jan 13, 2010)

Finally my favorite part of gun season, THE END! I always breathe a sigh of relief when the sun sets on the last day of shotgun season. Best part is that as of yesterday morning it looks like all my young, up and coming bucks made it through.


----------



## MATHEWS2005 (Jan 9, 2010)

dac said:


> Who out there is picking the bow back up this week?


I'll be out there with my Z7 and a Muzzy Tag on Dec. 24th. Jan. 1st - 2nd.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Just got my muzzy tag and I am ready to go! Wish I didn't sign up to work this week though.


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

I will be in a stand in the morning, trying to fill my any sex tag with bow. It nice to be able to hunt every moring since i work 3 to 11. good luck to all the late season guys.

Tapatalk Android


----------



## SJunior (Jun 16, 2011)

I'll be trying to fill my ML tag with my bow next weekend.

My dad took my son below the house this evening to try to fill his gun tag. Unfortunately he missed a bruiser. Think something deflected the bullet cause he was confident that he held dead on. he still has a bow tag so hope he gets another chance at him.


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

I saw a good buck tonight but he was very skiddish. He didn't end up coming in but I was glad to see it made it through, at least until I shoot him with the bow by Jan 10. lol He is a 7 pointer with 2 on one side and 5 on the other. We shot a doe last night so the weekend wasn't a total bust. I think I will be in the stand with the bow thursday and friday. I am going to shoot the first mature buck or big doe that comes by. I need some jerky.


----------



## D-TRAIN (Dec 1, 2004)

Shot my first coyote this morning at 33 yards. Trailed him after the hunt and followed light blood for maybe 400 yards along the creek. At the end of the trail was a big clump of intestines/stomach content and the trail stopped. I decided it wasn't worth anymore of my time tracking the stinky dog so I gave up. Pretty sure I hit him in the guts, I'm sure he'll die eventually. Really wanted a picture of it though!


----------



## Buellhunter (Sep 2, 2006)

Hunted yesterday morning before work and didn't see any deer.
Went to my lease this morning. Got there nice and early, walked up the big hill to one of my stands. It was GONE!
Went to the next stand, it was GONE!
Went back down the hill,across the road to the river bottom part, first stand, GONE
They only missed 1 stand out of 4.
The stands were there on Dec 2nd and now gone 2 days after shotgun season.
NO ONE is supposed to be hunting there except me.
So, they trespassed and stole 3 of my stands.
Real nice!
I hope they fall out of my stands they stole and die.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Buellhunter said:


> Hunted yesterday morning before work and didn't see any deer.
> Went to my lease this morning. Got there nice and early, walked up the big hill to one of my stands. It was GONE!
> Went to the next stand, it was GONE!
> Went back down the hill,across the road to the river bottom part, first stand, GONE
> ...


It amazes me how many dirtbag "hunters" there are in this state.


----------



## dac (Jun 27, 2003)

Buellhunter said:


> Hunted yesterday morning before work and didn't see any deer.
> Went to my lease this morning. Got there nice and early, walked up the big hill to one of my stands. It was GONE!
> Went to the next stand, it was GONE!
> Went back down the hill,across the road to the river bottom part, first stand, GONE
> ...


Nobody hates a thief worst then me, sometimes I think it would be nice to park your truck on some public land leave your stand in the back and hide and then wait for your first trick or treater.


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

They should have their hands cut off.:angry:


----------



## D-TRAIN (Dec 1, 2004)

Buellhunter said:


> Hunted yesterday morning before work and didn't see any deer.
> Went to my lease this morning. Got there nice and early, walked up the big hill to one of my stands. It was GONE!
> Went to the next stand, it was GONE!
> Went back down the hill,across the road to the river bottom part, first stand, GONE
> ...


Gosh that suck man! Sorry about your misfortune. Hopefully karma does come around. We've got kids riding ATVs through our property, but haven't caught them. Nothing stolen, but the deer movement has dropped way off since the increase in traffic. I just don't understand what trespassers/thieves are thinking.


----------



## Buellhunter (Sep 2, 2006)

The deputy called me and took my report.
Sure I will never see my stuff again but you never know?


----------



## DeepRiverHunter (Aug 28, 2010)

I feel for ya man:thumbs_do


----------



## stillern (Feb 1, 2005)

Man, if I had deer like the ones on this post on my trail cams I would take October and November off completely!


----------



## pozoutdoors (Jan 17, 2010)

Buellhunter said:


> Hunted yesterday morning before work and didn't see any deer.
> Went to my lease this morning. Got there nice and early, walked up the big hill to one of my stands. It was GONE!
> Went to the next stand, it was GONE!
> Went back down the hill,across the road to the river bottom part, first stand, GONE
> ...


I feel for ya!!! The day before I tolk my two weeks off last month. I had two stands and two camera's stolen. To say the least I was pi$$ed!!! I was prepared to string them up!!!


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

I picked up a late muzzleloader tag today but i am using my Kimber Custom II in 45 auto. Should be fun with open sights and 30 yard max. I am also taking my bow just in case on of my target bucks comes by.

Tapatalk Android


----------



## dac (Jun 27, 2003)

I went today sat till noon saw 1 coyote and zero deer.


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

Sounds like a tough week so far. I plan to go out this weekend. Is anyone seeing good morning activity still? I have seen quite a few in the evening but pretty slow mornings.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

This warm weather really sucks for hunting this time of year.


----------



## IowaSwitchback (Feb 5, 2006)

APAsuphan said:


> This warm weather really sucks for hunting this time of year.


You got that right..:thumbs_do


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

GoosebyFLuFLu said:


> Sounds like a tough week so far. I plan to go out this weekend. Is anyone seeing good morning activity still? I have seen quite a few in the evening but pretty slow mornings.


Im not in Iowa but this pretty much rings true anywhere you go. Outside of the rut, your chances of beating a buck back to bed in the morning are about slim to none. It can happen but about the only way is to get there extreamly early. Im not talking an hour, try three hours before daylight. They leave the food way before the doe's and most time are bedded before it even begins to get light.


----------



## mplane72 (Apr 18, 2010)

I've been hunting in the city all through the shotgun seasons, evenings only, and it has been pretty slow. On several occasions I have been able to see the deer milling around back in the timber but they are not coming out to open fields until right at dark. I know the weather sucks but I just keep telling myself a mild winter would b good for all our wildlife after the last few tough ones we have had.


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

I am headed out pheasant hunting tomorrow but I hope to be deer hunting in the evening.


----------



## IABIGBUCKGUY (Nov 17, 2011)

Newbe here, and Ive filled my archery tag back in Nov. I shot a 140" class tall 8 pointer. I have a Doe tag left and I bought a Muzzy. Tag so I'll be out there with my Bow until both tags are filled. I only Bow hunt and I will be using my bow to fill my Muzzy. Tag.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

IABIGBUCKGUY said:


> Newbe here, and Ive filled my archery tag back in Nov. I shot a 140" class tall 8 pointer. I have a Doe tag left and I bought a Muzzy. Tag so I'll be out there with my Bow until both tags are filled. I only Bow hunt and I will be using my bow to fill my Muzzy. Tag.


Welcome to AT! Would love to see pics of your buck.


----------



## tciowa (Sep 6, 2011)

Hunted tonight. 0 deer. 1 squirrel. Hopefully tomorrow night will be better.


----------



## CaptPete (Nov 27, 2004)

Heading out in about 15 minutes... will have bow in hand. I have a doe tag and a late Muzzy tag(actually new to stop and buy it...good thing Wally World is open 24hrs.).


----------



## ar1458 (Oct 12, 2004)

*zone 5*

Nov. 11th 2011 ..green scored at 141 and change ,my first P&Y ,DIY on private land..thanks to IOWA..now I got to wait another 4 years !!!


----------



## waylonb19 (Aug 17, 2005)

Wow that deer looks bigger then 140" Congrats on shooting him.


----------



## 4995 (Nov 15, 2006)

Yeah, looks bigger to me too. Nice buck!


----------



## Buellhunter (Sep 2, 2006)

Went out yesterday morning and hunted on the public side of the fence next to private property I hunt. 
This morning I went out to my girlfriends parents place, my stand was still there! Whooo hoooo!
Saw a 125-130" buck at 7:30 going across a picked corn field, about 300 yards away. Trotted the whole way.
About an hour later 3 doe ran across the same field with their tails up. Not sure what spooked them?
Nice and cool this morning! Thank you Heater Body Suit people!


----------



## BuckWyld (May 5, 2006)

Hitting a bean field with the Thompson Center this afternoon.


----------



## Buellhunter (Sep 2, 2006)

I gotta wait til tomorrow afternoon to do the same thing but with a CVA. 
Taking my girlfriend on her first ever ML hunt tomorrow and Sunday.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

ar1458 said:


> Nov. 11th 2011 ..green scored at 141 and change ,my first P&Y ,DIY on private land..thanks to IOWA..now I got to wait another 4 years !!!


Great buck!!


----------



## dtprice (Feb 26, 2010)

ar1458 said:


> Nov. 11th 2011 ..green scored at 141 and change ,my first P&Y ,DIY on private land..thanks to IOWA..now I got to wait another 4 years !!!


Congrats, glad you had some success and hope Iowa treated you well.


----------



## ar1458 (Oct 12, 2004)

dtprice said:


> Congrats, glad you had some success and hope Iowa treated you well.


 IOWA was great and the people were very courtesy ...


----------



## Rembrandt1 (Mar 6, 2005)

It's been a tough hunting year.....weird weather and rut activity. Hunting in pouring rain one day then 10" of snow the next. Got this one with bow, girth measurement puts him at 325 lbs live weight. Not the biggest rack, but he had plenty of "beef" on the bone.


----------



## CaptPete (Nov 27, 2004)

Rembrandt1 said:


> It's been a tough hunting year.....weird weather and rut activity. Hunting in pouring rain one day then 10" of snow the next. Got this one with bow, girth measurement puts him at 325 lbs live weight. Not the biggest rack, but he had plenty of "beef" on the bone.


Holy Cow!!! I didn't know horses grew antlers!!!! That is a a HUGE deer....the rack isn't small either. Hope you had help getting him out.


----------



## CaptPete (Nov 27, 2004)

I was out this morning and saw 12 deer....1 basket 8 and the rest were does. I ended up taking a nice big doe.


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

I didn't end up deer hunting tonight but I saw a monster buck today. We were almost to our farm when I look into the ditch and bam a huge buck is walking through the trees. He was a hogmolly and no one would be able to guess when I saw him. It was 12:45 p.m. It was nuts to see him out at that time still this late into the year. Anyone else seeing middle of the day activity still?


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Rembrandt1 said:


> It's been a tough hunting year.....weird weather and rut activity. Hunting in pouring rain one day then 10" of snow the next. Got this one with bow, girth measurement puts him at 325 lbs live weight. Not the biggest rack, but he had plenty of "beef" on the bone.


Wow what a beast! Congrats!


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

Well my quest for the big 11 is over. I had many close encounters with this buck, but none of them close enough for a bow. My best chance was during the rut, on my way to the stand I saw him out in the cornfield walking down the waterway. I parked the truck and went after him, I was out in the middle with no cover on my belly most of the way to him. I tried to get to the end of the waterway but only made it halfway across before he saw me. I grunted and he charged me, I thought this is it I got him. I drew back and waited, and when he was about 60yds from me a car slams on thier brakes on the gravel road and stops. Well he didn't care for that and turned and was gone. As I stood up with arms wailing and screaming the car took off. They didn't know I was there. Thats is only one of the many times I saw this buck, but most of the time was right at end of light. Well anyways the last Saturday of second season shotgun the boys were ready for an early morning push and called me to see if they should wait. I was getting the boy ready and told them to go ahead. He was in there and ran out where I sit. I would have had him in my lap. Well he ran across the road thru my west timber and across town and into a neighbor hunter. He turned around and shot him at 6 yards and the quest was over. I wasted alot of time sunday getting ready to hunt this deer in the late season not knowing that he was dead. Well I have a pic that I will share of him. They scored him at just under 160" but I still think he is larger than that.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

That sucks pinger! I was hoping you would tag that bad boy.


----------



## Rembrandt1 (Mar 6, 2005)

CaptPete said:


> Holy Cow!!! I didn't know horses grew antlers!!!! That is a a HUGE deer....the rack isn't small either. Hope you had help getting him out.


He was a "horse" alright.....getting him out?, that's what's nice about ATV's.


----------



## CaptPete (Nov 27, 2004)

Rembrandt1 said:


> He was a "horse" alright.....getting him out?, that's what's nice about ATV's.


It's blast shooting these big deer that grow in this state.... that is until it comes time to drag them out. ATV's are a great invention...wish I had one. All I have is a 2 wheel cart & a plastic sled...still better than dragging them. Congrats again on that "horse". Any idea what he scored?


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Dec. 22nd-watched 5 Does being chased all over by a little forky.. I felt so sorry for the little guy..


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Could have shot a nice young 120" this morning. Should be a solid one next year.


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

I can't make it out this weekend but I am hoping to be out Monday-Thursday. I am going to try camping out in December. lol Also I just got some of those FOBs in so I am going to see what those can do. Anyone else try them?


----------



## southerndraw (Feb 14, 2007)

*SW Iowa Archery 2011*

*Here are my two bucks with the bow in SW Iowa for this year. One just a few miles down the road from my house and one right in my back yard with my land owner permit. Was a great bow season and I saw a lot of great deer. Just have Late Muzzleloader season left.*


----------



## IowaSwitchback (Feb 5, 2006)

Two very nice bucks..:thumbs_up


----------



## seiowabow (Dec 19, 2010)

ar1458 said:


> Nov. 11th 2011 ..green scored at 141 and change ,my first P&Y ,DIY on private land..thanks to IOWA..now I got to wait another 4 years !!!


Deer will be gone in Iowa in 4 years. Nice buck.


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

Great bucks fellas!!!


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

Nice bucks guys. I am hearing more reports of rut activity starting up. Anyone else out there hearing the same thing?


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Awesome bucks!


----------



## waylonb19 (Aug 17, 2005)

Found a nice shed yesterday morning and had a big half rack come by tonight. To bad he didn't have the other side. They are starting to shed guys so make sure you give a good look before you pull the trigger on those big does.


----------



## SJunior (Jun 16, 2011)

Killed a doe this evening that had 2 young bucks chasing her. Saw a big boy last night in the neighbors yard with a dozen does, guess there may be a few does coming back in heat.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Saw a nice buck cross the road in front of us with a really bad limp. Too bad we couldn't hunt there I would have finished him off.


----------



## SJunior (Jun 16, 2011)

APAsuphan said:


> Saw a nice buck cross the road in front of us with a really bad limp. Too bad we couldn't hunt there I would have finished him off.


The doe I shot today has a slug hole in her arse with no exit. That quarter will be no good.


----------



## Buellhunter (Sep 2, 2006)

Man, what a weekend, and not in a good way!
Closed the shop at noon on Sat and hauled ***** to NE IA, got in our blind that had been there for a week at 2 pm. Sat til dark overlooking a picked corn field and saw 0 deer! Not one!
Went and did the Xmas thing and got home at 11pm
Got up and left at 5am headed to a different farm in NE Ia. Got set up well before daylight. Saw 0 deer!
Went back to the other farm for the afternoon, sat from 2 til dark and saw 0 deer!
This morning we went out for a morning hunt before I had to open the shop.
Tammy has the day off so she could go with me.
Saw 6 deer running across a filed about 600 yards away.
I just need a doe to get within 100 yards of Tammy so she can get her first ever gun kill.
She got her first ever, with her bow back in late Oct.

Thinking of heading south next weekend for Sunday if I can round up a place to hunt. Working on it.


----------



## IowaSwitchback (Feb 5, 2006)

That sucks Dave...
I bet I seen 30+ deer between West Union/Vinton this afternoon "4:00/5:30" on my way home from the in-laws.


----------



## 4995 (Nov 15, 2006)

Hey JD, You going late muzzy this yr? Had a real nice buck chase a doe thru my back yard yesterday morning about 7am. Some does that did'nt get taken care of earlier are coming back in.


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

I saw a MASSIVE squirrel tonight. I mean he was a stud. lol I didn't see a single deer and then when I was leaving the the hay field just 50 yards through the trees which i can also hunt about 10 deer were in there. You just can't win.


----------



## IowaSwitchback (Feb 5, 2006)

4995 said:


> Hey JD, You going late muzzy this yr? Had a real nice buck chase a doe thru my back yard yesterday morning about 7am. Some does that did'nt get taken care of earlier are coming back in.


Yep I sure am.


----------



## MATHEWS2005 (Jan 9, 2010)

Well, I finally have a day off and I'm heading to the stand in the morning.


----------



## newview (Sep 28, 2010)

Buellhunter said:


> Man, what a weekend, and not in a good way!
> Closed the shop at noon on Sat and hauled ***** to NE IA, got in our blind that had been there for a week at 2 pm. Sat til dark overlooking a picked corn field and saw 0 deer! Not one!
> Went and did the Xmas thing and got home at 11pm
> Got up and left at 5am headed to a different farm in NE Ia. Got set up well before daylight. Saw 0 deer!
> ...


Let the DNR know what you are seeing in NE Iowa. The hunters already know the numbers are down too drastically in NE iowa. Now if only somebody would do something about it!


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

Nice work guys... Some great bucks hitting the ground as usual


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

This guy walked within 15 yds. & I decided not to shoot. I have seen 2 bigger..


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

ahunter55 said:


> This guy walked within 15 yds. & I decided not to shoot. I have seen 2 bigger..


Boy you have more will power than me! He's a stud!

I haven't bothered hunting much with these warm temps, plus none of my spots have much left for big bucks right now.


----------



## ManOfKnight (Mar 5, 2009)

I have been seeing bucks running, nose to ground chasing does. now that I can hunt again, I am hoping some second rut activity is really happening.

Sent via my hacked mobile broadcasting device


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

G-son coming for weekend AND said G-Pa, please take me hunting with my Muzzy. So, no matter the weather, it will be AM & PM if nothing falls in AM....Now I gotta produce, pressure is on. I can only hope one of those I've passed walks by...


----------



## CaptPete (Nov 27, 2004)

I watched a small 8 pt work 2 scrapes yesterday afternoon about 4:30. Also saw about 8 does/yearlings...still not bunched up.


----------



## Stryder (Oct 7, 2009)

Took a nice doe Wednesday evening with my nephew in the blind with me. She stared us down for over 20 minutes before finally putting her head down and turning broadside. I was very thankful for shooting a heavier arrow this year (125 ST with added 50gr). I thought she was at 30 yards, but actually stepped off to about 24. Hit right in the shoulder and sunk in about 6 inches. More than enough to hit both lungs, so she didnt last long and didnt run since her leg was pinned. Cleaned her up and got his pic with her. With the look on his face, you'd swear I shot a world record buck! I couldnt have been happier. A couple more years and it will be him behind the bow. I told him he had to pull 40lb before I'd let him hunt.
I'll try my luck this evening even though I have my doubts with the monsoon blowing hard. Still have my statewide tag to fill before the 10th.


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

ahunter55 said:


> This guy walked within 15 yds. & I decided not to shoot. I have seen 2 bigger..


That is a stud dude. Good luck on the bigger ones, I hope you dont kick yourself too hard if you don't get any more shots. I haven't been out much because cams have been out since shotgun ended and 0 pics of deer. I got a few ***** and birds, but not a single deer. These warm temps are not helping me out, but we have killed allot of deer of the farm this year also. Maybe too many


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Pinger335-we saw ZERO yesterday. I never kick myself over a Deer. It's funny, I went absolutly "Newbie with excitment" 2 years ago on my 1st DIY Antelope Bowhunt & it was "A DOE"... Depends on how much you get exposed to what ever your hunting....
I'm guessing I'll eat this Buck tag as I have b/4...


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

I saw 2 does today but I found a ton of new scrapes on trees and scrapes on the ground. I am headed back out tonight. The neighbor said he has seen some nice ones still in his backyard. It'll be tough to shoot an arrow in this wind.


----------



## Buellhunter (Sep 2, 2006)

Well, the wind was a lot of fun!
Hunted pretty much all day and neither of us saw a single deer.
One week left!


----------



## CaptPete (Nov 27, 2004)

Buellhunter said:


> Well, the wind was a lot of fun!
> Hunted pretty much all day and neither of us saw a single deer.
> One week left!


You're brave to be out there in the wind we've had the last couple of days!!:77: I've hunted in -10* temps, but not any wind like this. I did hunt one day, early fall, that the wind picked up and I had to get out of the stand. The maple tree I was in was moving so bad I couldn't have hit anything anyway. You can't shoot the bow when you are holding the bow in one hand to keeping it from swinging off the hanger and the other hand is hanging onto a branch to keep yourself from falling out of the tree.:mg::mg:


----------



## Buellhunter (Sep 2, 2006)

we hunted on the ground yesterday!


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

I smoked a big trophy doe yesterday. She was a biggin. Only ran 30-40 yards.
We set up in a brush pile and my brother was above me hoping we could get a double but he couldn't get turned to take one. A lot of deer movement.


----------



## dtprice (Feb 26, 2010)

I hunted hard all last week in North Central Iowa. I don't know how many miles I put on or how many hours I sat, but my legs were tired and my butt was cold......all to see one doe and one little buck. These warm temps just haven't pushed them into the trees yet. Up north, they're too used to living in fence lines, buffer strips, CRP grass, etc. Without the snow and cold, they're just ghosts right now. 

I came back to central Iowa after a weekend in Kansas City and almost hit a nice 8pt this morning on my way to work. Hopefully can take a couple days off the end of this week, otherwise my season is done.


----------



## dac (Jun 27, 2003)

I went out this morning hunted till 12:00 saw 5 does total no boys. Funny thing is am hunting public ground and this morning when it was dead calm I kept hearing a phone ring off in the distance. Somebody must have dropped their cell phone in the woods.


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

Anybody still going this next weekend to fill their tag? I am going to film for my brother out of the same spot I shot my doe out of. If he is successful I will try to post the video. I will just warn you we aren't professional camera dudes so It will be interesting.


----------



## SJunior (Jun 16, 2011)

Still trying to fill my ml tag with the bow.


----------



## Buellhunter (Sep 2, 2006)

I'm hunting tomorrow morn, fri morn, all day Sunday, mon morn and tues morn. Then it will be over.


----------



## CaptPete (Nov 27, 2004)

I'll be out Sat. & Sun. trying to fill my Late muzzy. I'll be using the bow until Sunday afternoon. Then(if needed) I'll get out the smokepole.


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

I have seen a lot of bucks and shed bucks so good luck to everyone. I hope get a Iowa turkey thread up when it comes time.


----------



## D-TRAIN (Dec 1, 2004)

This has been a great thread and I have really enjoyed it! Look forward to doing it again next year with all the Iowa boys!


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

I saw a big buck this morning leaving the house. He was a dandy in the trees eating acorns.


----------



## Buellhunter (Sep 2, 2006)

Went yesterday morning and saw a couple shooter bucks but as usual, they evaded me!
This morning was pretty much a bust too. Saw a few deer but no shooters.

Now, on to Sunday!
It's the last of the "Hunt with Double Lung" drawing winners hunt.
Be headed to NE Iowa
Sure hope some deer have moved back in!

Since this is where most of the Iowa hunters check in I want to let you all know about and invite you to "Africa Night" at Double Lung Archery.
Tuesday Jan 17th, 6:30 pm
Charl, my outfitter from South Africa will be here to do a presentation about bowhunting in Africa.
If any of you are interested I hope you can make it


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Well this will be it for me after this weekend, sad to it end so fast.


----------



## IowaSwitchback (Feb 5, 2006)

Went out this morning and seen 2 shooters Bucks and a few Does but not close enuff.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

D-TRAIN said:


> This has been a great thread and I have really enjoyed it! Look forward to doing it again next year with all the Iowa boys!


It's been fun! Have you had any sightings of that big boy lately?


----------



## mplane72 (Apr 18, 2010)

Hopefully get out to the farm I hunt one more time this weekend. City hunt runs to the end of the month. I'm done shooting does but I will still try some quick evening hunts to see if I can get a non shed shooter in range. Then bring on turkey season!


----------



## CaptPete (Nov 27, 2004)

My buddy & I were out last night for a quick hunt and I took a doe with my muzzy. He still has a bow doe tag and late muzzy tag. I was going to sit in the the tree with him this morning and try filming him. He just texted me and said he isn't going because he has a migrain headache. Guess it's the long over due "Honey Do" list for me today. In a way I'm kind of glad the season is pretty much over...time to relax, take a breather and spend a little time with the misses. Don't get me wrong, I love to bowhunt deer...in 3-4 months or so I'll be wishing October 1st would hurry up & get here. That's the way I'm feeling right now about turkey season...wish it would hurry up and get here!!! I'm not sure which I like a better chasing Mr. Longbread with the shotgun or sitting in a tree with bow in hand waiting for deer to walk by. Not much better than listening & watching the timber wake-up in the morning during the spring & fall.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Saw a bunch of deer this morning on stand, nothing came close enough for a shot though. Few young bucks as well.


----------



## Stryder (Oct 7, 2009)

This morning was the worst yet. At about 8:30 I hear something crashing thru the timber coming out of the creek bottom. 2 of the largest bucks I've seen in years come by at full speed. The lead was a massive 10pt. I tried to stop them when they hit my shooting lane, but I tried too late. They stopped about 30 yards passed me behind a cedar tree, paused for about a minute, then took off again. A few seconds after they were out of sight, 3 stray dogs came charging up the hill on the trail of the bucks. Man was I pissed! Took a shot while they were running by, but missed. People need to keep their dang dogs tied up or i will have to starting bringing the 10/22 with me. :uzi:

I guess the good news is they survived shotgun season and may make it passed the last 1.5 days of muzzy.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Dad got a doe with the muzzy today, that will pretty much put a wrap on our season.


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

I saw a big buck this weekend and I got 5 geese. It was a good weekend.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Well it's all over for me. It was a solid season sad to see it end so fast! Is it October 1st yet?


----------



## Stryder (Oct 7, 2009)

Early season was great, but this warm weather killed the late season. Hopefully this fall is better.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Stryder said:


> Early season was great, but this warm weather killed the late season. Hopefully this fall is better.


Ya the does we're plentiful for me, but the mature bucks were non existent.


----------



## Stryder (Oct 7, 2009)

I've been hunting the deep woods since Xmas, and I have seen nothing. I usually bump does on the way out near the fields, but none of them in the deep either. Last year I would at least see the young bucks come thru. This year with the exception of the stray dog incident, I have seen nothing. It would have been nice if I got a shot at either one of those two, but since I've had time to think about it, I'm glad it played out like it did. It wouldnt have felt right taking one like that. I never have been a fan of pushing deer, and shooting one would have gone against that.


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

Stryder said:


> I've been hunting the deep woods since Xmas, and I have seen nothing. I usually bump does on the way out near the fields, but none of them in the deep either. Last year I would at least see the young bucks come thru. This year with the exception of the stray dog incident, I have seen nothing. It would have been nice if I got a shot at either one of those two, but since I've had time to think about it, I'm glad it played out like it did. It wouldnt have felt right taking one like that. I never have been a fan of pushing deer, and shooting one would have gone against that.


Yeah it has been a long and tough season. The warm temps have really made the second half hard to hunt but I do think some rut activity is still going on.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Season is officially over. Thanks guys for making this thread a success! Remember to also use this thread for shed hunting this spring!


----------



## dtprice (Feb 26, 2010)

Well, I waited til the last minute for this guy. He was the biggest thing that came by me tonight, even though he probably should have been allowed to get a little bigger. I knew a guy that wanted the deer for meat and this was the largest bodied deer in the field that I could see. Have a great off season everyone.


----------



## Rembrandt1 (Mar 6, 2005)

This was the last.....filling tags for the meat, five doe's in the freezer.


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

OMG Rembrandt, you laid the smackdown on them. Nice!!! Also good buck dtprice, way to end the season.


----------



## PassYoungBucks (Jan 17, 2009)

Where in SEI are u flu flu?


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

I am in Mahaska county but I hunt about 30 miles from here. HBU?


----------



## Buellhunter (Sep 2, 2006)

I really enjoyed this thread. Hope we can do the same for turkey season and then again for next deer season.
Time to start hunting coyotes!


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

I saw a buck chasing a doe still today. It was good to see and several bucks with antlers still. Kind of interesting.


----------



## wbates (Jul 24, 2010)

Seen alot of bucks with bone still on their head. Think its going to be a late shed year due to the warm
winter. Very happy to see that a lot of bucks made it throught the season! 
Now, lets kill some coyotes!


----------



## SJunior (Jun 16, 2011)

Had a 170" 10 cross the road in front of me on the way home from work, still had both sides. I've seen them carry all the way to the beginning of March before when most have lost theirs. Some of the big boys seem to like to hold on a little longer sometimes.


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

I saw a big 10 point this afternoon. I was in the car saying Drop your antlers, come on drop them right there. lol


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Anybody seeing an shed bucks yet? I'm wanting to do a little shed hunting but I never have any luck this early in the year.


----------



## dgblum (Oct 5, 2006)

J-Daddy said:


> Anybody seeing an shed bucks yet? I'm wanting to do a little shed hunting but I never have any luck this early in the year.


Did you shoot one this year J? I missed it if you did.


----------



## DocRay (Aug 4, 2005)

J-Daddy said:


> Anybody seeing an shed bucks yet? I'm wanting to do a little shed hunting but I never have any luck this early in the year.


An additional 6-10 inches of snow tonight/tomorrow should cement me in the house until it starts melting. Doubt I'll even get out after the squirrels now, this is the weather I was BEGGING for all of late season and NOW we get it. Oh well, I guess!  Bring on spring and turkey season.


----------



## Kruck5 (Jan 8, 2008)

Tag soup for me this year. Sheds are my only chance for a new rack.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

dgblum said:


> Did you shoot one this year J? I missed it if you did.


Nope, I didn't even shoot a doe this year... This is 2 years in a row that I didn't shoot a buck.. passed a lot of young bucks, just never got anything I wanted to shoot in range.
I hear ya on the cold and snow, I won't be shed hunting in it... Just waiting on spring now I guess.


----------



## SJunior (Jun 16, 2011)

It doesn't snow in this part of the state anymore it seems.


----------



## nnelzon23 (Mar 19, 2011)

SJunior said:


> It doesn't snow in this part of the state anymore it seems.


Southwest either. Im not complainin though. Saved me about 700 dollars on a new snow blower.

Some of the landscaping guys around here are hurtin pretty bad though, after getting all the new equipment the last couple of years.


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

I am hearing of a lot of sheds being found down here. Heard some bigguns are droppping their racks.


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

Saw a ton of deer tonight 30+ doe 5 bucks close enough to see racks. Nothing huge but a couple up and comers. They all had full sets so I will wait on timber walk. They are hitting minerals and salt pretty hard already. Anybody finding sheds besides Winke finding the G4 set. They look amazing, I bet that brought it all flooding back to him, as if it's left his mind yet. Well just wanted to give this thing a bump.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Going to try a little shed hunting tomorrow, hopefully I can stumble on a nice side or two.


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

My brother found a dead shed buck two days ago and a NEW blind put up with a tree stand about 20 yards away. There was a beer can and chew in the blind. I thought the season ended???:BangHead::BangHead::set1_thinking:


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

GoosebyFLuFLu said:


> My brother found a dead shed buck two days ago and a NEW blind put up with a tree stand about 20 yards away. There was a beer can and chew in the blind. I thought the season ended???:BangHead::BangHead::set1_thinking:



Ya there is a lot of low life's out there. My dad heard from someone that shot a really nice buck during the late doe season...


----------



## waylonb19 (Aug 17, 2005)

Lots of bucks still holding....I am waiting till mid Feb. (if I can make it that long ) Nothing I hate worse then feeling like I have to walk a piece twice or bumping the bucks out.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

No luck today, going to try a couple spots tomorrow.


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

I am proud to announce today that 5 coyotes died yesterday in Iowa. It was great.


----------



## tzoulek (Feb 3, 2008)

Saw two really good bucks with both sides Saturday. Gonna wait a couple weeks before heading out don't want to push them off the farm


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

Anybody finding any yet. We got about 8 inches of snow the other day so that pull all my plans on hold for awhile. I was able to get my future food plots burned down and some brush cleared before the snow, but was planning on getting back in there this weekend. I have seen 5 coyote in the past three days so I think maybe I will try hunting them instead of sheds. I saw two making a sneak up a hill towards a bedded doe. I took a shot with 22 only thing I had along and ruined their plans. Hit the one but didn't slow it down much. Man are they fast. Any suggestions on a good yote gun


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

.223 or a 22-250, those are both good yote caliber... You'll find the .223 is more popular though.


----------



## BCU_Archer (Oct 9, 2006)

Anybody planning on going to the Deer Classic next weekend?


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

BCU_Archer said:


> Anybody planning on going to the Deer Classic next weekend?


Damn is it next weekend??? I hadn't even checked the dates. My daughter has an AAU Volleyball tournament in Ankeny next Saturday, maybe we can make it down there then.. I was thinking I still had a couple weeks to plan for it.

sent from my mobile porn viewing device!!!


----------



## BCU_Archer (Oct 9, 2006)

Yea 24th through 26th. I actually will have a booth there so I'll be there all weekend. Haven't seen your ugly mug in a while so stop by!


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

BCU_Archer said:


> Yea 24th through 26th. I actually will have a booth there so I'll be there all weekend. Haven't seen your ugly mug in a while so stop by!


You mean they are letting you set up a booth for your male on male escort service at the Deer Classic??? That thing gets worse every year.


----------



## BCU_Archer (Oct 9, 2006)

J-Daddy said:


> You mean they are letting you set up a booth for your male on male escort service at the Deer Classic??? That thing gets worse every year.


Hey gotta pay the bills somehow...


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

BCU_Archer said:


> Hey gotta pay the bills somehow...


lol Do you happen to know when the shed contest is? and could I enter last years sheds in if I didn't enter them in last year.


----------



## BCU_Archer (Oct 9, 2006)

GoosebyFLuFLu said:


> lol Do you happen to know when the shed contest is? and could I enter last years sheds in if I didn't enter them in last year.


I think you can enter them any time during the show. As far as I know you can enter last years


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

GoosebyFLuFLu said:


> lol Do you happen to know when the shed contest is? and could I enter last years sheds in if I didn't enter them in last year.


I don't think they have an age limit on them but I might be wrong... It's probably Saturday, that's when most things are happening.

BCU, no shame in your game bro... Look at all the people you bring joy too, I can't look down on you for bringing smiles to rich old men who just need some love and affection in their life.

sent from my mobile porn viewing device!!!


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

Ok, I may try to make it up then. What booth are you at BCU?


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

http://www.iowashows.com/Shows/index.cfm?Display=Shows/index.cfm&Link_ID=106
Here is a coupon for $5.00 off to the classic. I got this in my email today.


----------



## BCU_Archer (Oct 9, 2006)

I'll be the only chiropractor booth there. Might shoot the 300, haven't decided if I want to embarrass myself yet or not. Stop on by!


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

Ok lol. I know this is a strange question but has anyone heard of any huge sheds that are going to be entered into the shed contest?


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

Well unfortunatly I found a dead buck today and no sheds yet. He was a young up and comer. Here he is trail cam and how I found him.


----------

